# SL Convo Thread #12 - Where kicks to the crotch are ineffective...



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

... Against our balls of steel 



This thread is dedicated to the 12th Division, both present and past, whether you're into Urahara and his magic crotch, or Mayuri and his kinky hats.

Let's party.

(I'll likely add a poll once it gets going in a little, so I know what topic would be best)


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

nice thread Sin

BALLS OF STEEEELLL!!!!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

*throws fanarts instead of the obligatory confetti*

Awesome thread sinnie.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 8, 2008)

Ikkaku, fuck yeah.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks 

I'm trying to find some good Nemu fanart.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2008)

12th thread, 12th Division, Mayuri's set to win next month.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I think this is Nemu


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2008)

Balls of Brass, my good man. 

^^ anyone who gets that reference wins big time.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 












How I love her so


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

oh, the last one is gorgeous.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 8, 2008)

Mayuri <3

I want his fanart now.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The ladies of the twelfth 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Okay, so that last one wasn't all ladies, but it's purty


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2008)

Been posted before but:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 8, 2008)

Lovely pictures, guys! The Mayuri ones are amazing, Sin 

Here's a blushing Kira with hands full of Gin taichou


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Hime I love you 

Those Nemu ones are godly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2008)

Because I can:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

della said:


> Lovely pictures, guys! The Mayuri ones are amazing, Sin
> 
> Here's a blushing Kira with hands full of Gin taichou



Kira 



Sin said:


> Hime I love you
> 
> Those Nemu ones are godly.



You're supposed to hate me. I am an evil troll. 

TV: Your coloring is progressing wonderfully.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Kira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, if you say so


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent 

Really..I was just kidding though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2008)

That was my fourth colouring. I've done a few since then 

But I like that one the most so far. The shading on Shinji's nose was dead on. I wanna be able to do that quality on demand. Then I'll be happy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Good morning + first post in new convo thread


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning Zaru.


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

So this is why no-one was posting in the convo thread


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

One time the new one was at 150 posts already before I realized the old one wasn't active anymore 

Good morning hollie.


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

Incredible.


----------



## Kri (Sep 8, 2008)

I missed it anyway. 

Interesting 2000 though.


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> So this is why no-one was posting in the convo thread



i thought i was the only one that thought that 


hey kri, how do i get rid of the user title shit? (you're liek one of the very few useful mods on NF )


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> So this is why no-one was posting in the convo thread



why is that?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

because i was looking at the old one


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

hey hollie pek


and now i gotta go to work 


it's gonna be fucken hell today


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

just think of me and it will be ok


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

ok, i will pek


----------



## Kri (Sep 8, 2008)

By my understanding, E, no user titles is a public group that you can join and quit from Group Memberships under Networking in your User CP.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

You are all adorable.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> You are all adorable.



hey bya, have you been playing SOCOM?


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

good afternoon convo thread!! 

*Sips tea whilst listening to Beethovens 5th! *


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> good afternoon convo thread!!
> 
> *Sips tea whilst listening to Beethovens 5th! *



nice choice, very soothing.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

I played it for a bit, but it's not really my cup of tea.

The graphics were immensely underwhelming though.


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

I changed to Symphony No. 3.... 

Shit I'm outa tea!!! :amazed

*runs to make more!*


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

I want some tea now :3

*wanders off to make some*


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

which avatar



or 

or current


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I played it for a bit, but it's not really my cup of tea.
> 
> The graphics were immensely underwhelming though.



yeah, it was kinda crap, but it turns out i'm quite good at it



Neliel said:


> which avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the second one

and i'm guessing this is a stupid question by now but is that you in all those avatars?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

no i'm not that pretty


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> no i'm not that pretty



so where do you get all the pics of this girl?, a friend of yours?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

On deviantart   I was looking for good avatar material, then I found her profile which has hundreds of images pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> On deviantart   I was looking for good avatar material, then I found her profile which has hundreds of images pek



, so you've been stealing this girls image for your avatars......you are such a trap Neliel


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

well most people know it isn't me since I've posted quite a few pics in the past


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the first one!!

With the lolly!


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> well most people know it isn't me since I've posted quite a few pics in the past



lol, i was joking anyway, dont worry about it


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

I see memos went with the scribble sleeping gaara as an ava!

*waves fist... damn you... I was gona make that pic into a sig...*


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> I see memos went with the scribble sleeping gaara as an ava!
> 
> *waves fist... damn you... I was gona make that pic into a sig...*



i was waiting for you to say that, why dont you use it as well?


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> which avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i has the first one? 

i wanna be liek you


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

i can make you one?


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

okies 

but i gotta take my smoke break, i'll get it later


i'm getting assraped at work


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i was waiting for you to say that, why dont you use it as well?



No  

I'll just wait till you change!!

*goes on hunt for funny Gaara pics*


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

E said:


> okies
> 
> but i gotta take my smoke break, i'll get it later
> 
> ...



you should try giving up with me


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

i kinda did, but i need one today 

now i'm hungry...i wonder if my jello is still in the fridge...


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

well i'm not doing a very good job so far anyway


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys. Ice cream is cold.


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Hi guys. Ice cream is cold.



*now i want ice cram!!*


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm eating some now, it's pink, white and yellow, with two cherries.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

this weeks episode of Soul Eater was amazing, and next week is going to be even better


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

I need to start Soul Eater, and I will soon...>___<


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> I need to start Soul Eater, and I will soon...>___<



do it NAO!!

lol, it gets better and better every episode, i'm sure you'll like it


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

It looks so awesome, it's just I'm so lazy...I'll watch it with my brother anyway.


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> I need to start Soul Eater, and I will soon...>___<




Like The Medicine Seller  

*goes off to get some toffee fudge ice cream*


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Toffee! now I want some chocolate...


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^

ewww...suzaku set


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Ew? Suzaku is awesome. pek


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

suzaku's a bitch-ass [person]


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

thats a great set dixie

shut up E


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

you fap to suzaku too?? lmao

i'm the one who should ""


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

E said:


> you fap to suzaku too?? lmao
> 
> i'm the one who should ""



i dont know who suzaku is, i was referring to your racist comment.


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

ahh i see

it's ok, i have a pass 
and i said "a" 


mehh...i'll fix it myself..hold up


edit: happy nao?


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thats a great set dixie
> 
> shut up E



I changed the ava... *there is more smex there now  *


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

E said:


> ahh i see
> 
> it's ok, i have a pass
> and i said "a"
> ...



yeah much better, i enjoy most of your silliness, but you cross the line when you say that racist shit, i dont know why you do it but if you think its funny, its not, just saying.

and the next time you are racist i will report your post.



dixie said:


> I changed the ava... *there is more smex there now  *



i prefer the previous ava, dixie, this one doesnt go together with your sig.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Smily links are broken. Someone fix this


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

ARGL  Code Geass


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Yak said:


> ARGL  Code Geass


What about it?


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i prefer the previous ava, dixie, this one doesnt go together with your sig.




Some people... *I changed it back... for now  *


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

i'm always adblocking code geass gifs 


n...er...umm...chuggers be dropping spoilers liek a bitch....

you know whu im talkin about, eh zaru


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

i quit code geass


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> Some people... *I changed it back... for now  *



lol, you look much better:


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, you look much better:



**Mumbles inaudibly **


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What about it?



The fact that your review was better than the whole episode...

No, seriously, I can't do it like you guys. Either you actually DO find it awesome (then you are pretty much dead for me ) or you manage to get over this horrible car accident of an anime by lulzing it off.

I can not. I really loved this show in Season 1 because I thought it was something else for a while and it would focus on an actually decent plot. Season 2 was tolerable at first but ever since Freija it went down the sink. FAST.

Seriously, the shit of the last three or so episodes really disappointed me. There is no other way to discribe what happened there than with the word 'garbage'. Utter garbage. Complete brainfarts at work. They completely ruined the ending to a show that started out so great. I hate Sunrise. Fuck you, Sunrise. Fuck you and then give me your adresses so I can come over and fuck any single responsible person in the ass with a telephone pole myself. 

The latest episode just broke the camel's back. That's not tolerable at all anymore and anyone who thinks this shit is epic or even deserves the attribute 'quality' named in the very same breath with it needs brain surgery because he or she is part of a generation of retards who think bright colours and special effects do a good story make. Not they do, I saiz.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> i quit code geass


But why


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> i quit code geass



and i just recently got addicted to it


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

Because my imaginary ending will be better


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

what ending is that? 


is it the same as mine?


----------



## E (Sep 8, 2008)

how do you drop the custom title shit? 


there's no group membership for that one, just postcunt rank


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> **Mumbles inaudibly **



*hugs dixie*

wow Yak, thats quite a rant, seems it messed up worse than Shippuden,lol


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning.

I really stopped watching Code Geass R2 after the first episode, because it seemed so _silly_. I'm really glad I did.


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

the lack of smilies is... 

bugging me now!! *sad*


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Morning.
> 
> I really stopped watching Code Geass R2 after the first episode, because it seemed so _silly_. I'm really glad I did.



thats because you are wise  <insert smiley here>



dixie said:


> the lack of smilies is...
> 
> bugging me now!! *sad*



i know  <insert sad face smiley here>

i just finished watching a film called Poppy Shakespeare and now i'm depressed


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 8, 2008)

New convo thread!

complete with fanarts to save later. 

I would have stayed 'til the end of the last one, but Alton Brown's new show was on instead. 

/wants emotes back


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

One for Nemu for Sinnie

Hey Kikyo


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm gonna go look for nemu fanart now


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)

Sad. I got here after all of the fanart spammage was over with ;_;

Hey, new thread :3

And, does anyone know whether or not there's a maximum character limit to visitor messages? I don't want to be the first person to break it, if there is. But, I have a feeling that I might be soon DX


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

I would imagine it's the same as a post.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Sandy, Andy, Megan and Hollie!

I think Hollie's right about the VM character limit.


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Kiki :3


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone have Findor fanart?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm trying that limit on some poor noob right now


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

*expects a message shortly*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

The text that you have entered is too long (587044 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long.

Oh god lol


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru, your sig is mega lovely


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

and quite ironic. :sweat


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, Kiki! :3

And, thanks for doing the experimentation for me, Andy <3

@Yak - Nope. The only Barragan fraccion pics that I have include a bunch of Charlotte Coolhorn and a Redder. 


*Spoiler*: _Here are Division 12 pics to go along with the thread, instead_ 



























Repost (as might some of the above be) just because of how much I love it:



So sexy <3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Yak said:


> Zaru, your sig is mega lovely





Soekihime said:


> and quite ironic. :sweat




I know, right?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

holy shit how did you do that


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

Wonderful fanarts HH, although I don't see Byakuya anywhere.


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Omg, Zaru. So awesome 

Neliel is definitely one of the best things that ever happened to Bleach.


Anyone know the name of those games?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

well actually that was a bit of a let down, not many decent ones that i don't already have, but still some <33


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: _Here are Division 12 pics to go along with the thread, instead_




Megan?  I think I speak for everyone here when I say?. We love you!

More Urahara please!! pek


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Yak said:


>



OMG!

Look at the size of that lollypop!!


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Wonderful fanarts HH, although I don't see Byakuya anywhere.







Division 12 and Byakuya for you, dear <3


*Spoiler*: _More Urahara for dixie_ 



















I have a bunch more of him in his Captain gear, but I can't decide if I want to post them or just awesome Urahara pics, in general D:


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> OMG!
> 
> Look at the size of that lollypop!!




I had hoped to seduce Hollie with it, did it work?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol candy 



Neliel said:


> well actually that was a bit of a let down, not many decent ones that i don't already have, but still some <33


I found so many ulquiorra pics there that I never saw before pek


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

maybe


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> maybe



Want me to feed you some sweets with my mouth?


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Yak said:


> I had hoped to seduce Hollie with it, did it work?



How could it not!!

*plus if you spin the lolly round.. it'll act like one of those hypno-spinners!  *


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

​


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

Yak said:


> ​


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: _More Urahara for dixie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urahara is awesome no matter what he is wearing.... even if its nothing at all!! 

*wait... captains gear  *


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

The NoiNel pairing has some really awesome fanart ?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

I spotted Grimmy. pek


Yay, I love my set, I recieve so much rep for it. <3 

Spread the Suzu love~~~


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The NoiNel pairing has some really awesome fanart ?



Of course. Noi-Nel is canon.

​


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Spread the Suzu love~~~


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

GrimmHime (cute, cute )




Suzuzuzuzu <3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru who is that kid with hime in your sig , did ulquiorra hybridise that ass? 


and lol at noi wearing halibel's bra and smoking 

noiXnell= pek

yuma= pek thats an awesome set yak


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Slutzaku 

What do people think of his hulky new uniform?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> One for Nemu for Sinnie
> 
> Hey Kikyo



pek pek

<3 Thanks.

Hi Convo Thread.

Forgot SE had come out D: *goes to dl RAW and make gifs*

It rained today


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Sinnie. Well I'm glad you got some relief form the extreme temperatures. :3

Suzaku


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)

Yak said:


> Slutzaku
> 
> What do people think of his hulky new uniform?



He remains exponentially less alluring than Lloyd in my eyes ^^


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

It's still 95F D:

It just rained. The rain here is hot


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

That's horrible D:


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Lloyd cannot be measured by human standards, Meg. It's like this, you may call him Lloyd if you are close to him but for everyone else its 'Count AWESOME'.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> That's horrible D:


At least it's wet


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 8, 2008)

Szayel is the cutest of the espada. Seriously.

It's just rained here too, but it's freezing :/


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> At least it's wet



must...avoid...making....joke....


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> must...avoid...making....joke....


Oh shush you.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr. Hasan is really a perv


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 8, 2008)

Soz sin 



pek pek


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol Claymore


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol Claymore



New chapter was nice btw pek


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 8, 2008)

Clare is always nice pek


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Yuma was pretty epic, but it was boring otherwise.

Needs more Priscilla.


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 8, 2008)

della said:


> Szayel is the cutest of the espada. Seriously.



I agree 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

does Claymore have the end in sight or does it seem like it is going to go on for a long while yet?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 8, 2008)

Quite a bit for claymore to go imo


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> does Claymore have the end in sight or does it seem like it is going to go on for a long while yet?



I'd say 62%


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Long while yet.

Avvy almost done


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> I'd say 62%



how nice of you to use a percentage


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

I love Lloyd! He's so awesome! He's so funny and I love the way he speaks. XD


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> how nice of you to use a percentage









yes,I was nice


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> yes,I was nice


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> yes,I was nice



this message could be translated into something very bad


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

TMS, wait until you see the set I'm working on


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


>







The Medicine Seller said:


> this message could be translated into something very bad



43%


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Y*uma was pretty epic*, but it was boring otherwise.
> 
> Needs more Priscilla.



Junk in da trunk.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Yak said:


> Junk in da trunk.


Oh Yak


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS, wait until you see the set I'm working on



theres about 10 sets you could make of this week's episode,lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



but the soul purge and the part where he goes crazy and cleaves her in half where my favourite parts






piccun said:


> 43%



that makes no sense


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> theres about 10 sets you could make of this week's episode,lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




 73%  to be precise


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Has the Bleach anime fillers ended yet?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> 73%  to be precise



what are you talking about?...and that Deidara is freaking me out, he's looking at me like my neighbour does


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> ...and that Deidara is freaking me out, he's looking at me like my neighbour does



your neighbor wants your manjuice?  

and that freaks you out ?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

1/4


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

I like your sig piccun.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> 1/4



25%?



 



Sin sure is random today 




xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> I like your sig piccun.




 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 8, 2008)

Weasel-Chan said:


> I agree
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Lovely art 
His hair is just so pretty 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> your neighbor wants your manjuice?
> 
> and that freaks you out ?



its a long story but i think HE does and yes....THAT freaks me out



Sin said:


> 1/4



thats very nice



xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> I like your sig piccun.



please dont encourage her/him/it


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Stein kamehameha coming up next.

Do you really like it TMS?


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

della said:


> Szayel is the cutest of the espada. Seriously.
> 
> It's just rained here too, but it's freezing :/



OMG!

u could just eat him!! 



Cyborg Superman said:


> must...avoid...making....joke....



We were all thinking I!   



The Medicine Seller said:


> this message could be translated into something very bad



Indeed 



*I just did my hair! *

It is now pinkish purple!!! YAY!



*SIN!! YOUR SET pek *


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> its a long story but i think HE does and yes....THAT freaks me out
> thats very nice
> please dont encourage her/him/it









dixie said:


> OMG!
> *I just did my hair! *
> 
> It is now pinkish purple!!! YAY!



like Szayel? 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Stein kamehameha coming up next.
> 
> Do you really like it TMS?



that Kamehameha is mine.....




please....lol

yeah, you seem to choose all the scenes i think are great


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Why? Deidara is beautiful, like a girl. 


Haha, just kidding. Dei-kun is awesome.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> that Kamehameha is mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

Can I give you the Half-Price Off one instead (code word to avoid spoilers and too lazy to add tags) D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> D:
> 
> Can I give you the Half-Price Off one instead (code word to avoid spoilers and too lazy to add tags) D:



TBH my heart was set on the soul purge until i saw his face when he did that...but....that soul purge has been on my wish-list for a week now


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> TBH my heart was set on the soul purge until i saw his face when he did that...but....that soul purge has been on my wish-list for a week now


 

I wish I wasn't so kind D:

Fine T_T


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I wish I wasn't so kind D:
> 
> Fine T_T



lol, and thats why we love you....
thanks man, i really appreciate it


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 8, 2008)

della said:


> Lovely art
> His hair is just so pretty



I know 

Everything about him is pretty 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

my tea is making a clicking sound.......WTF?


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> my tea is making a clicking sound.......WTF?



Well according to the logic of the Lethal Weapon Movie series

ITS A BOMB! :amazed 

*or there may be a small crack in your cup letting the tea out??? *


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> Well according to the logic of the Lethal Weapon Movie series
> 
> ITS A BOMB! :amazed
> 
> *or there may be a small crack in your cup letting the tea out??? *



blue wire or red wire?, blue wire or red wire?, blue wire or red wire?

i now have a tummy-ache.....i'm now wondering if the tea was poisoned....like nuclear poison kind of thing...you know


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> blue wire or red wire?, blue wire or red wire?, blue wire or red wire?
> 
> i now have a tummy-ache.....i'm now wondering if the tea was poisoned....like nuclear poison kind of thing...you know



ask your neighbor if he can massage your tummy to make the pain go away :3


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> ask your neighbor if he can massage your tummy to make the pain go away :3



thats not even funny


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> blue wire or red wire?, blue wire or red wire?, blue wire or red wire?
> 
> i now have a tummy-ache.....i'm now wondering if the tea was poisoned....like nuclear poison kind of thing...you know



THE RED WIRE!! 

THE RED ONE!!! 

Awwwww tummy ache….  

*slides poison  into pocket *


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

I love you all.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate you TMS T__T

TAKE IT.

In other news, I added one to mine. 2/4.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thats not even funny



well, I don't know the story behind it. :/

If there's been some unfortunate circumstances and what I said was indelicate, then I'm sorry for saying it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I hate you TMS T__T
> 
> TAKE IT.
> 
> In other news, I added one to mine. 2/4.



where's my avy biatch?

, that is brilliant, thanks so much

@dixie: i'm pretty sure that was the wrong wire



piccun said:


> well, I don't know the story behind it. :/
> 
> If there's been some unfortunate circumstances and what I said was indelicate, then I'm sorry for saying it.



lol, no dont worry, nothing has happened...and nothing will

lol, i just found the idea of my possibly psychotic pervy gay neighbour massaging my tummy quite.....ermmm....how do i say this....sacry and horrible


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> where's my avy biatch?
> 
> , that is brilliant, thanks so much
> 
> @dixie: i'm pretty sure that was the wrong wire


You don't get one


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> @dixie: i'm pretty sure that was the wrong wire



hmmm maybe it was the blue wire??? 

*BOOM* 




Sin said:


> You don't get one



And where's mine?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

i feel like i'm dyeing


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> i feel like i'm dyeing



did you get poisoned by your tea as well?

whats wrong Nellie?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

I am trying to give up smoking, and not doing very well


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Added a third 

Only one to go D:

@Hollie: D: D:

Poor Hollie


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

good luck Nellie


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I am trying to give up smoking, and not doing very well



Fang and Mario(Sayo) both are at the point where further smoking could cause severe damage to their lung etc.

Do you want to get that far? Just an incentive


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

of course I don't, lol


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> did you get poisoned by your tea as well?
> 
> whats wrong Nellie?



It wasnt me... I only poisoned your tea! 



Neliel said:


> I am trying to give up smoking, and not doing very well



YOU CAN DO IT!!

*It's only withdrawal making you feel that way! get some gum!! willpower woman.. WILLPOWER! *


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

*goes to find pictures of cancerous lungs for Nellie*



dixie said:


> It wasnt me... I only poisoned your tea!
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!!
> 
> *It's only withdrawal making you feel that way! get some gum!! willpower woman.. WILLPOWER! *



why am i not surprised it was you?

and lol....


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Neliel said:


> of course I don't, lol


You can do it Hollie


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *goes to find pictures of cancerous lungs for Nellie*
> 
> why am i not surprised it was you?
> 
> and lol....



thats what they did to us in high school to stop us from smoking!  

it wasnt poison.. i mean it was... it was... um.. hmmmm 

LOOK BEHIND YOU... A THREE HEADED MONKEY!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> thats what they did to us in high school to stop us from smoking!
> 
> it wasnt poison.. i mean it was... it was... um.. hmmmm
> 
> LOOK BEHIND YOU... A THREE HEADED MONKEY!!



i dont need to turn around....i'm talking to one right in front of me


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i dont need to turn around....i'm talking to one right in front of me



no...

I'm a cheeky monkey... there's a difference


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> no...
> 
> I'm a cheeky monkey... there's a difference



ewww...stop showing me your cheeks.

*barf*


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

@TMS: If you want an avvy, you'll have to tell me the times.

I'm tired D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> @TMS: If you want an avvy, you'll have to tell me the times.
> 
> I'm tired D:



okay, and if you are tired, you can wait till another time, i dont want you to strain yourself.

when you have time, can you do Spirit concentrating on holding the stitches together, thanks Sin


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> okay, and if you are tired, you can wait till another time, i dont want you to strain yourself.
> 
> when you have time, can you do Spirit concentrating on holding the stitches together, thanks Sin


Can you be a bit more specific? He does that a couple of times D:

Like, from XX:XX to ZZ:ZZ


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ewww...stop showing me your cheeks.
> 
> *barf*



 

Some people just never mature!!


----------



## Noitora (Sep 8, 2008)

Wheres the fun in maturing


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Wheres the fun in maturing



I see your point!


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> Some people just never mature!!


Dixie has been ignoring me 

FOUR OUT OF FOUR T__T

Finally done.


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Dixie has been ignoring me
> 
> FOUR OUT OF FOUR T__T
> 
> Finally done.



No.. 

You have been ignoring ME! 

Edit *I have already complimented your set.. and what do I get… NOTHING!*


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> No..
> 
> You have been ignoring ME!


Blatant lies


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Blatant lies



READ THE EDIT!!! ^^^^^


----------



## Noitora (Sep 8, 2008)

I rep'd his set, its fucking badass.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I rep'd his set, its fucking badass.


I saw, thanks Noi <3

@Dixie: What do you want to get? (Why does that sound naughty?)


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Can you be a bit more specific? He does that a couple of times D:
> 
> Like, from XX:XX to ZZ:ZZ



the version i watched was with the adverts so the times wont match, but on second thought, any Spirit one will do



dixie said:


> Some people just never mature!!



lol, you're one to talk


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I rep'd his set, its fucking badass.



He ignores my compliments to his set! 

he doesn’t deserve my rep! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, you're one to talk



I do not resort to potty humour!  



Sin said:


> I saw, thanks Noi <3
> 
> @Dixie: What do you want to get? (Why does that sound naughty?)



No matter what way I respond here.. its gona sound


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> the version i watched was with the adverts so the times wont match, but on second thought, any Spirit one will do
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you're one to talk


Kai.

I'll probably do it in an hour or maybe two, I'm so sick of looking at photoshop D:

5 Sigs and avvy in like an hour.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Kai.
> 
> I'll probably do it in an hour or maybe two, I'm so sick of looking at photoshop D:
> 
> 5 Sigs and avvy in like an hour.



lol, poor Sin, tis hard the life of a set maker


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not entirely happy with the slashing in half gif, cause Stein's end face looks kinda bleh because of the conversion, but even when I cranked the quality all the way to 100% he looked like that, so I guess I'll have to live with it 

94 Frames D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, poor Sin, tis hard the life of a set maker



I'd give him some tea if he werent ignoring me!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Dixie I'm not ignoring you


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm not entirely happy with the slashing in half gif, cause Stein's end face looks kinda bleh because of the conversion, but even when I cranked the quality all the way to 100% he looked like that, so I guess I'll have to live with it
> 
> 94 Frames D:



what program do you use to capture the footage Sin?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 8, 2008)

Noitora is sexy.

Yes, I am.


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Dixie I'm not ignoring you



well... 

I should let you off this once!! 

*Hand sin a cup of tea *  

*I'd offer you a shoulder rub after making all those sets.. but god knows what the perverts in this thread will make of that!! * 

Oh you know who you are!! 



Noitora said:


> Noitora is sexy.
> 
> Yes, I am.



*LMAO*


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> what program do you use to capture the footage Sin?


The frames I capture with VDub/KMPlayer, after that, the animation is done by photoshop.

It's photoshop that converts it into a gif.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> The frames I capture with VDub/KMPlayer, after that, the animation is done by photoshop.
> 
> It's photoshop that converts it into a gif.



that sig where stein cuts her looks brilliant

anyhoo, goodnight everyone


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> that sig where stein cuts her looks brilliant
> 
> anyhoo, goodnight everyone


It looks fine as long as you don't get too close to the screen or overanalyze it (both of which I do, often D: )

I'll VM you the avvy.

Night TMS.


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Night Memos!! 

*walks off... being ignored again!  *


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> Night Memos!!
> 
> *walks off... being ignored again!  *


I didn't ignore you D:

I saw your tea comment, thank you <3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin, your sig is such a huge spoiler


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I didn't ignore you D:
> 
> I saw your tea comment, thank you <3



 

*I should give that tea to someone else.. someone who is not ignoring me!! *


*Spoiler*: __ 



PS...

Is it still warm there? We had a really nice day here!


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sin, your sig is such a huge spoiler


That's why I turned it off in the anime thread (not that people aren't talking about the RAW anyways) D:


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin, your sig is such a huge source of pleasurable frames.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Sin, your sig is such a huge source of pleasurable frames.


Thanks HH <3

Yours is entertainingly somber 

I should read HxH D:


----------



## Shodai (Sep 8, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Noitora is sexy.



Why is he so dead?


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

*Good night Convo Thread* 

Gotta try and catch some sleep... *work early tomorrow! *


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

The Diamond Dust Rebellion is the most ridiculous movie I've watched in a while =p

it had some interesting moments though


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

I went to buy the first HxH manga the other day, but the bloody shop was sold out


----------



## Shodai (Sep 8, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> The Diamond Dust Rebellion is the most ridiculous movie I've watched in a while =p
> 
> it had some interesting moments though



Byakuya was pretty cool in it. Kenpachi won the entire movie by attacking the enemy fearlessly while the entire Gotei 13 were shitting themselves though.

And then, after that, he lifted up a fucking mountain, and then chopped it up.

Fuck me, I am gar for Kenpachi.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Thanks HH <3



My pleasure <3



> I should read HxH D:


I'd actually recommend watching the anime over reading the manga, if one was only going to try a single medium. Or, at least, the original series and the first OVA does a better job art-wise, telling the story with filler and voice acting that actually adds to the believability of the world rather than detracting from the pacing. Plus, there's some extremely well done animation during a few of the fight scenes. 

But, manga, if nothing else ^^



Neliel said:


> I went to buy the first HxH manga the other day, but the bloody shop was sold out



Those bastards


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd rather die than watch this pile of crap ever again.

*deletes*


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

that bad eh 

i think i should go watch it to see how bad then 

i want back my emotes


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> are we going to have a review Zaru style?



Oh god that'd be a fucking long thread 

20 minutes of code geass already are enough for 5+ posts worth of images. An entire movie would take forever


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

i gave in to temptation and clicked on your review eventhough i have not seen a single episode of CG season 2, heck i'm only at episode 9 in season 1 since like forever  

i must say i am very motivated to finish it now just so i can watch season 2  i've seen some funny gifs like that suzaku flying kick but i didn't know CG had such lulz potential.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

The insignificant extra scene after the credits had better quality than the entire movie.

A Zaru review would be


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

R2 is a whole pile of ridiculous wank by studio sunrise. I love it


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm at 40 minutes and I like it


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't wait to watch DDR, I love ridiculous movies.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

We must have different standards then, but that's fine of course.

Hopefully the next movie won't be half as shitty.

[/rant]


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

i'm so dl the movie now to continue on my never ending quest to clear up my hard drive so i can actually dl stuff  

should i read the rest of your reviews Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Well they contain spoilers, kinda, so do it at your own risk


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> We must have different standards then, but that's fine of course.
> 
> Hopefully the next movie won't be half as shitty.
> 
> [/rant]


Not really standards, just my expectations were terrible.

Tho Shunsui getting beaten = Bullshit.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

Bullshit is DDR's fuel.

It reminded me of why I quit watching the Bleach anime.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Bullshit is DDR's fuel.
> 
> It reminded me of why I quit watching the Bleach anime.


Lol.

It's cheesy as hell, and doesn't make much sense, but it's not the worst thing I've ever seen.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I also hope Fade to Black will be better 

Lchan


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

Well of course not, I've seen worse too. 

But it still stinks. :3


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Fade to black is the Rukia one, right?


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

I can’t sleep! 

Hmmm there seems to ba a lot of DDR talk...... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



best part Kenpachi! 

rest of the parts  

*It was watch-able… but bear in mind… I’d watch anything once…*

(apart from this really bad spoof film of the Blair Witch Project that I turned off after 5 mins!)


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well they contain spoilers, kinda, so do it at your own risk


too late i've already read them  

maybe i should skip right to season 2 


speaking of bleach and naruto anime, has the quality return yet. all i remember was seeing a gif of ballerina naruto....that was some shitty animation.

@Sin
yeah Fade to Black is the rukia centric one. i personally can't wait for that one cause i'm an ichiruki fan :3

yes pairing talk, i went there.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

> maybe i should skip right to season 2



Season 1 is the thing that made CG worth watching, R2 is shit in comparison.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Bleach = filler
Naruto = not filler anymore and the episodes seem at least average level


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I personally can't wait for that one because it makes ichioris cry. :3


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> yeah Fade to Black is the rukia centric one. i personally can't wait for that one cause i'm an ichiruki fan :3
> 
> yes pairing talk, i went there.



I support this pairing also!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

We all know UlquiHime is best though...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm gonna stay silent on that topic


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

IchiRuki > All


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> We all know UlquiHime is best though...



UlquiHime is the shizzle  

*but I will not choose between the two!* 



Zaru said:


> I'm gonna stay silent on that topic



O rly!! 

*Looks at sig*


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> I support this pairing also!






Soekihime said:


> We all know UlquiHime is best though...


no Sandy 

*blocks Zaru's sig*



Sin said:


> IchiRuki > All


Sin-chan


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

L-chan


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> *blocks Zaru's sig*


Jacey! 

You wouldn't!


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> no Sandy
> 
> *blocks Zaru's sig*
> 
> ...



ichiruki for life yall!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Wait, shit, how did this turn into pairing wars? D:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

It always turns into pairing wars. :sweat


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 8, 2008)

Pairings are fail, much like DDR. 



Good night.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

L is to blame


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait, shit, how did this turn into pairing wars? D:



I'm not at war... 



UlquiHime is great also! See how happy they are!



Sin said:


> L is to blame



Leave L alone!

DONT MAKE ME DRUG YOU AGAIN!  

*prepares syringe*


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> L-chan


Sin-chan 


Sin said:


> L is to blame


 I wasn't the one that brought up the movie. 


Zaru said:


> Jacey!
> 
> You wouldn't!


it's called self preservation andy-chan!



dixie said:


> ichiruki for life yall!


that's so cute 


Byakuya said:


> Pairings are fail, much like DDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.


Goodnight


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

IchiRuki is only beaten by IshidaNemu


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

wait, what? pairing wars?

NO ICHIRUKI


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

IkkakuNemu is cute too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

I didn't even know there was such a thing as ikkakunemu 

What other pairings are out there that I haven't even thought of yet?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Ikkaku belongs to Ichigo's filler friend's sister.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even know there was such a thing as ikkakunemu
> 
> What other pairings are out there that I haven't even thought of yet?



RukiaxRukia


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

TeslaApache 

Kri thought of that one.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

dixie said:


> Leave L alone!
> 
> DONT MAKE ME DRUG YOU AGAIN!
> 
> *prepares syringe*


chris crocker style? 

dixie is so awesome 

i'll hold him down and you can inject him 

that's awesome <3


piccun said:


> wait, what? pairing wars?
> 
> NO ICHIRUKI


it's the best pairing 


@Zaru
go to the crack pairings thread at Court of Pure souls(old resurrected somehow ) and get some ideas there


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

And Yamamoto x Komamura, of course. Best pairing ever


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> @Zaru
> go to the crack pairings thread at Court of Pure souls(old resurrected somehow ) and get some ideas there



I don't go to the court often. It's too full of... well it's basically the HoU of Bleach


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I once stumbled upon some Ukitake x Hitsugaya fanarts which scared me. >_>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I think I once stumbled upon some Ukitake x Hitsugaya fanarts which scared me. >_>



Whitey-chan pairing. It's awwwwwwwwright


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

^i actually know that meme....that scares me 



Sin said:


> Ikkaku belongs to Ichigo's filler friend's sister.


I prefer ikkaku x yumi myself 


piccun said:


> And Yamamoto x Komamura, of course. Best pairing ever


what about yamamoto x yachiru 


Zaru said:


> I don't go to the court often. It's too full of... well it's basically the HoU of Bleach


lol i think i created that in the library but i guess it was moved there eventually and someone resurrect it? 

HOU scares me


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> chris crocker style?
> 
> dixie is so awesome
> 
> i'll hold him down and you can inject him




yay partner in crime.. I mean... we are doing the world a favour!!  

*  my comp made me delete my last post!!! Like wtf!! *


*Spoiler*: __ 






*not really a pairing.. but meh!*


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

What is it with Dixie always trying to inject me with things D:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> And Yamamoto x Komamura, of course. Best pairing ever



I prefer Tousen Komamura. Tousen wouldn't even realize it was bestiality. 



piccun said:


> RukiaxRukia


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> chris crocker style?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's not 


I can't stand it 



Soekihime said:


> I think I once stumbled upon some Ukitake x Hitsugaya fanarts which scared me. >_>



I once stumbled upon some Zoro x Sanji fanarts ...>_>






honestly I find fanarts involving Hitsugaya the most disturbing. He's a 10 year old after all.  :/


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> What is it with Dixie always trying to inject me with things D:



WTF --- L he's still talking!! 

We need some stronger shit *grabs horse tranquilisers* 


Steady.. Steady  

Whoooo! He?s down!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> I once stumbled upon some Zoro x Sanji fanarts ...>_>



Wait, are you referring to my sig on the weekend?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder if I should be concerned by the fact that no one is defending me D:


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> what about yamamoto x yachiru



 

I know there are fanarts of YachiruxKenpachi, (somepone posted them her I think) 
but Yachiru and Yama?  



Soekihime said:


> I prefer Tousen Komamura. Tousen wouldn't even realize it was bestiality.



the thing with YamaxKoma is, one isn't even sure who is the furry in the couple 



Soekihime said:


>



some crazy fangirl must have thought that up  


*Spoiler*: __ 











Zaru said:


> Wait, are you referring to my sig on the weekend?



 

I liked it :3 , I stumbled upon that pairing while looking for OP fanarts  and thought they were cute as a couple ( ) What I found scary where AcexLuffy doujinshi


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> What is it with Dixie always trying to inject me with things D:


silence.  just take it like a man 


Soekihime said:


> I prefer Tousen Komamura. Tousen wouldn't even realize it was bestiality.


but won't he suspect something when he touches the fur  maybe tousen likes his men really rugged 



piccun said:


> it's not
> 
> 
> I can't stand it
> ...


okay i won't force my pairing on you  although i love it to bits 

ah even i have heard of zoro x sanji and i don't read OP 

look here piccun

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _aww_ 






and then










dixie said:


> WTF --- L he's still talking!!
> 
> We need some stronger shit *grabs horse tranquilisers*
> 
> ...


he cannot defeat us


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> I once stumbled upon some Zoro x Sanji fanarts ...>_>



I once stumbled upon a One Piece fanartist that made me actually want to have an OP set. 


*Spoiler*: _It was these_ 



















> honestly I find fanarts involving Hitsugaya the most disturbing. He's a 10 year old after all.  :/


*resists urge to post horrifyingly inappropriate pic involving a see-through kiddie pool, an ice cream cone, and Hitsugaya*

I'm fine with the majority of it, as long as it isn't too overtly sexualized or he's made to look older than he actually is. Although, generally speaking, I don't think I've ever actively looked for Hitsugaya art, since I never really liked him all that well.


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I wonder if I should be concerned by the fact that no one is defending me D:





Muhahahahahahaha!!



~L~ said:


> he cannot defeat us



well... we are kick ass after all!! 

*and.. he's soooooo outumbered!* 

(Hands L dart gun)


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

I find them the most disturbing among the other fanarts I've seen, but it's just drawings at the end of the day 

and I'm thinking Yachiru x Yamamoto might be worse :/

*Spoiler*: __ 












HH, hose OP fanarts are wonderful


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

HH  

i use to look for lots of bleach fanart although my source was only dA sadly  

@dixie
bringing down Sin is a good deed to the world 


unfortunately, i have to leave for now. take care everyone


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> dixie@
> bringing down Sin is a good deed to the world
> 
> 
> unfortunately, i have to leave for now. take care everyone



Indeed! 

*stocks up on dart guns* 

(I shall be awaiting your company again to go a sin hunting) 


Sadly.. I am going too...

I neeeeeed sleep! *damn it insomnia!

*shoots self in foot with dart gun!* 

NIGHT AGAIN CONVO THREAD!


*If I come back here.. someone shoo me off and tell me to sleep!*


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Night L and Dixie <3


----------



## piccun? (Sep 8, 2008)

night L, Dixie.

night convo. 

hu hu


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 8, 2008)

damn, missed ~L~ and Dixie. Well good night ladies. 

pairing wars. 

I'm just caught up and it's really too late to stay up considering the crappy day at work I had today and the fact that tomorrow is likely to be crappier. so see you all later!


----------



## ez (Sep 8, 2008)

night kikyo 

the akatsuki skin is pretty nice, i must say. the pink doesn't seem all that awful at the moment.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, nothing happened while I was gone 

Yeah, it's not as "red" as I'd like, but you can't win them all.


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> damn, missed ~L~ and Dixie. Well good night ladies.
> 
> pairing wars.
> 
> I'm just caught up and it's really too late to stay up considering the crappy day at work I had today and the fact that tomorrow is likely to be crappier. so see you all later!





If it makes you feel any better... I AM IN WORK RIGHT NOW!  

Soooooooo tired! 

Must go eat something now... I didn't have breakfast! 



Sin said:


> Wow, nothing happened while I was gone
> 
> Yeah, it's not as "red" as I'd like, but you can't win them all.



Sin... are you still awake!! *what time is it there!*



**edit - I is all alone!  **


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

dixie said:


> If it makes you feel any better... I AM IN WORK RIGHT NOW!
> 
> Soooooooo tired!
> 
> ...


Almost midnight lol.


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Phew.. I thought I was alone.... 

There are builders outside my window!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

dixie said:


> Phew.. I thought I was alone....
> 
> There are builders outside my window!!




Watching you?


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 9, 2008)

piccun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UkitakexHitsugaya  Nooooo 



Now *this* is a nice pairing 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Watching you?



THEY ARE!!

*the can see my computer screen  *


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh god that'd be a fucking long thread
> 
> 20 minutes of code geass already are enough for 5+ posts worth of images. An entire movie would take forever



Despite not knowing a thing about Code Geass, I love your reviews. Come on, do a Bleach movie one. You know you can.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Good morning.



Taurus Versant said:


> Despite not knowing a thing about Code Geass, I love your reviews. Come on, do a Bleach movie one. You know you can.



It's gonna take a whole afternoon to write something 

I'll think about it.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Yay Akatsuki skin at last


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't even notice that 

Did they upload it overnight?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

hello

I like the Akatsuki skin...but if they'll make a darker one...the transparencies wont look bad?...just wonder?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, yes exactly. Many transparencies have bright-colored spots or borders that you can't see on a bright background, but it looks horrible on a dark one.

Some smilies, too.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

that's not good..I hope they wont upload a darker one...

this looks good enough


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Goodnight everyone.

And yes, the aka skin is epic (though the misaligned post thing bugs my OCD D: )


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet they won't anytime soon. It'd ruin the look of the forum for those who use it


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, goodmorning thar SLness, time to contribute aswell :3


*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh Aizen <333



Doesn't he look ever so.. gangsta ,D



I love this artist from Y!gallery, I keep track of all her work, my current set is from her aswell :>




I also love this guy :>


*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh Tanimoto-kun aka The Sixth fist Hermit *flails*




On another note, I was good enough to get immadiately accepted into the second level of japanese classes, the teacher even wanted to enroll me into third year, now I can most definately combine it with med school, this is great 

There were fun people in my class aswell, one guy was a total Bleach addict and he saw my tattoo and blue hair and he shouted, quite loud, 'omg Grimmjow!' I tried to hide, but failed xD Then he almost tackle-huggled me, I told it to tze bf and he was quite jealous, how very.. envigorating 

Naw! If you'll excuse me, I got a Bleach Movie to watch with tze bf


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol grimmy, getting noticed by bleachfans 

Enjoy. If it's possible 8[


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 9, 2008)

^ I doubt it, I'm only watching it because Ichi wants to ;(

yes yes, I was, even the teacher came up to me asking me vaguely, in japanese ofcourse, 'are you a cosplayer?' XD

Japanese I take in evening school btw ^^


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I never met a teacher that would even know what cosplay is


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

NIGHT SIN!



Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Well, goodmorning thar SLness, time to contribute aswell :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*takes notes... any problems with her beginners Japanese class....  ask Grimmy... she can easily be bribed with chocolate… mmmm chocolate* 

hey wait... Urahara! pek

*Mines evening classes too... have to fit it around work!  *


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 9, 2008)

Ooooh, Urahara fanart  Thank you 

This thread lacks Ukitake and other sexy Bleach men


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

oh my Urahara..good find dixie


----------



## E (Sep 9, 2008)

morning convo thread


another day in hell 


you know....on my way to work i was thinking about the best way to an hero myself from the forums

but then i saw that there's so many ppl that i liek and that i dont really wanna leave

so with that being said....thank the blenderites that i wont be ditching this place 

(but i'm curious....flaming gets you how many days? does it vary? )


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Just post porn, 2 weeks guaranteed


----------



## E (Sep 9, 2008)

i got one month when i did it with a dupe 

(2 weeks after i appealed my case )


----------



## Kri (Sep 9, 2008)

You could always dupe up one of the most popular traps ever to grace NF. 

Of course, I'd rather you not do anything of the sort. 'Becoming an hero' is the worst justification in the courts, in my experience.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Step aside, weaklings.

I shall kidnap Chris and accidentally forget him somewhere on the moon.


----------



## Kri (Sep 9, 2008)

Speaking of the moon, I finally put in some time with my DS a few days ago to finish _Final Fantasy IV_. I can't believe they make you fight through an entire third of a dungeon before the last fight without somewhere to save. If I didn't beat it on my first try, I probably wouldn't have played again for a while.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

It was similar in III, but I levelled up so much that it was a cakewalk 

Come out in europe already, IV T_T


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

FFIII (both original and remake) is utter trash compared to the classic IV in almost every aspect.

Still waiting for IV DS though, silly Europe indeed.


----------



## Kri (Sep 9, 2008)

The optional bosses were much harder. Like Leviathan and Dark Bahamut. The latter of which killed himself as much as I did 


*Spoiler*: _super secret strategy_ 



I put reflect on myself and cast flare on me to hit him, but he usually counters spells with flare... which would reflect back to him as well. 




I don't think I had any strategy for the last boss though. Pretty much just spammed Bahamut and Curaja. Much of my strategy diminished into that 

...I was scared


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Optional bosses are always harder


----------



## FlameHazel (Sep 9, 2008)

I just found the most beautiful Bleach wallpaper...this week 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.hugewallpaper.com/data/media/93/urahara_1280.jpg




~~


----------



## Kri (Sep 9, 2008)

True enough. Optional areas in general are. Like that tower in _Lost Odyssey_ for Mack (and for the Orichalcumsp). I can't wait to get my 360 back -- I was playing through from the beginning and giving Cooke and Mack more playtime in honor of the twins in _FFIV_. 

Thankfully I have _Spore_, the _Warhammer Online_ beta, and the _Ultimate Ninja Storm_ demo to make the time go by faster when I have these hours of free time during the mornings.


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

What's shaking convo thread!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't get a Warhammer Online beta key >_>


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

oh I found some fanart


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 












and hello btw


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Yari  

Will save when I get home from work!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

after reading about some batman 3 rumours, i realised i didnt watch Batman Begins properly, i dont even remember half of it,lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

That's because half of it is boring and not worth remembering, lol


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> after reading about some batman 3 rumours, i realised i didnt watch Batman Begins properly, i dont even remember half of it,lol



What 3 rumours?

And.. *slap*

That?s for not watching Batman Begins properly?



Zaru said:


> That's because half of it is boring and not worth remembering, lol



Sacrilege

SACRILEGE!


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That's because half of it is boring and not worth remembering, lol



lol, TBH it took the whole film for him to become Batman, maybe thats why



dixie said:


> What 3 rumours?
> 
> And.. *slap*
> 
> ...



and again...you have issues

the rumours are just Johnny Depp as the Riddler and Philip Seymour Hoffman as the Penguin

but i think Nolan may actually do the Riddler and Penguin correctly.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, TBH it took the whole film for him to become Batman, maybe thats why



Yeah the whole training in the mountains thing was so pointless


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol that part was hilarious, but overall it was a surprisingly good movie.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah the whole training in the mountains thing was so pointless



i'm watching that part now and no matter how good an actor Liam Neeson is, he just seems so miscast


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm watching that part now and no matter how good an actor Liam Neeson is, he just seems so miscast



I don't get a decent villain feeling of him.

And scarecrow was so horribly bad in that movie


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

batman begins was excellent all the way through 

the training was necessary for character development  

i think liam did seem like a miscast - he seems like a nice guy for some reason.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to watch a movie..any suggestion, please?

SF, action, comedy, no horror?


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

Hot Fuzz, Oldboy, Gladiator, Brazil, A Clockwork Orange, There Will Be Blood...


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

that's sure a lot

Oldboy seems ok, and there will be blood

thanks:3


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

hey convo thread.
It's nearly 11am but it looks more like 11pm outside. There's a huge storm here, even supposed to have hail.

Fanart 

Fixed emotes! 

Akatsuki skin? meh I really don't like the red backgrounds... never liked the sakura skin either.

ooh, starting to rain, I wonder if the power will go out? I hope not.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Hot Fuzz, Oldboy, Gladiator, Brazil, A Clockwork Orange, There Will Be Blood...



Hot Fuzz was okay, oldboy was neato, gladiator is epic, clockwork orange is lulz

Dunno about the others


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

*hello kikyo*

storm..I dont like those

it seems ok to me...dont really like this dark red


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey awesome people of the awesome thread


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

hello
the girl in your set is from Claymore right...I forgot her name


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2008)

Yariko said:


> hello
> the girl in your set is from Claymore right...I forgot her name



Yes. 

It's the superawesomegoldensexyperfect Yuma-chan pek


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

Yuma

Teresa is my favoritepek

but Clare is cool too


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Yariko  sparkles around my name 

Bya, that is horrifying!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Female chad looks so elegant pek


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm watching that part now and no matter how good an actor Liam Neeson is, he just seems so miscast



First Liam... now Cillian! 

*note.. I am Irish...  * 



Yariko said:


> that's sure a lot
> 
> Oldboy seems ok, and there will be blood
> 
> thanks:3



Oldboy for sure!

It’s bloody fantastic!  *no pun intended* 



Yak said:


> superawesomegoldensexyperfect



Is that her middle name there??


bya... that is somewhat disturbing.. yet i cannot look away!


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2008)

Female Chad looks totally hitable. Those lips remind me of the drawing style of Riyoko Ikeda (Lady Oscar)


----------



## Shodai (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Bleach = filler
> Naruto = not filler anymore and the episodes seem at least average level



Naruto is shit, no exceptions.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Hey Yariko  sparkles around my name




glad you like them

byaguya-chan looks hot,renji-chan too


dixie said:


> Oldboy for sure!
> 
> It?s bloody fantastic!  *no pun intended*


I'll definitly watch it


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hot Fuzz was okay, oldboy was neato, gladiator is epic, clockwork orange is lulz
> 
> Dunno about the others



They're superb, in a word. One takes place in a dystopian society, the other one's about oil fields in the usa and has one of the best acting performances that i've seen

I absolutely love Hot Fuzz and all of its crazy shenanigans.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

i swear to god i am about to lose my faith in humanity, be it due to sheer unrelenting stupidity or plain fucked-up ignorance


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh my, what's wrong TMS :3


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Oh my, what's wrong TMS :3



i just went to help out my neighbour to register her kids in the local GP, my neighbour can't speak english so i was translating.

we get to the GP and the receptionist tells us what to do in order to register them, as i tell my neighbour what to do and bring, she asks me some questions in turkish, its at that point the other "senior" receptionist skates over in her chair and repeats EXACTLY what the first receptionist told me, except this one had a very rude and inpatient tone, so i answer back and tell her that she just repeated what the first receptionist said, and i understood her the first time, so now "senior" receptionist starts getting rude and says, i'm making sure you understood what she said....at this point i basically was ready to facepalm and leave.

anyhoo, after we leave i am walking my neighbour to her house and as we are walking these two women walk by, look at my neighbour's disabled daughter in the wheelchair and make a comment and laugh....i swear i have never wanted to punch someone so much before, that kind of ignorance and cruelty just isnt right.


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 9, 2008)

hey guys


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

TMS, that's horrible  I wanna beat up those stupid women. 

Hi Ink, ez and everyone else again.

The storms seems mostly past now, it's still raining, but the big lightening and thunder have stopped... for now.


----------



## E (Sep 9, 2008)

oh my, the gaming department sure is hostile towards outsiders 
(just an assumption)

so i'll ask here


when is the 360 price drop?



and also


SOMEBODY SAVE ME !


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## E (Sep 9, 2008)

hey hollie

again 


i dont liek how staff members be parading around with their bigass avatars and shit 

that type of shit is just demanding a neg


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> TMS, that's horrible  I wanna beat up those stupid women.
> 
> Hi Ink, ez and everyone else again.
> 
> The storms seems mostly past now, it's still raining, but the big lightening and thunder have stopped... for now.



thanks kiky, very nice of you


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Link removed

@ TMS: Don't let it get to your head, some people never grow up.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Hollie and E 

Well of course TMS. You can't beat them up, you're a gentleman. but a female on female fight is perfectly ok.  You can even sell tickets.


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 9, 2008)

so what you guys up to?


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

hi kikyo & hollie

tms, that's a pretty awful story. i've actually encountered people like that a few times in the past. :x


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 9, 2008)

hi ezxx


----------



## E (Sep 9, 2008)

hey kikyo 


is your job hiring? 

take me wit yoooo


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Hey Hollie and E


Kiki pek


Ink said:


> so what you guys up to?


I'm slowly dyeing*


ezxx said:


> hi kikyo & hollie



Hey there 



*  Ok guys i need some english help.  When I am about to die, is it Dieing or Dyeing??  Thanks


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 9, 2008)

you are now?


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

@hollie

it'd be "dying" :3

edit

hello ink...somehow i missed that post o-o


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Link removed
> 
> @ TMS: Don't let it get to your head, some people never grow up.



i suddenly want to buy a 360,lol

yeah i know i shouldnt let them get to me but laughing at a disabled child is just too much



Kikyo said:


> Hey Hollie and E
> 
> Well of course TMS. You can't beat them up, you're a gentleman. but a female on female fight is perfectly ok.  You can even sell tickets.



sell tickets?, nah....i'll video tape it and put it on YouTube...you're gonna be famous kiky



ezxx said:


> hi kikyo & hollie
> 
> tms, that's a pretty awful story. i've actually encountered people like that a few times in the past. :x



i encounter people like them all the time, but this time really got me me.

thanks for the support guys, really appreciate it


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok thanks :3


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 9, 2008)

ezxx said:


> @hollie
> 
> it'd be "dying" :3
> 
> ...



how could you do such a thing?!?! after all i have done for you!!!!!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

E, you really don't want to work here. 

Hollie, hang in there! It'll all be worth it! 

@TMS woohoo! I'll be famous on YouTube 

Ink, I'm supposed to be working 

Bya, I think I'm getting Wii for my birthday 

 ez


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

can't blame ya there, tms. not sure how i'd react in your shoes since i feel like i've been desensitized 

my pleasure, hollie. :3

ink, what can i say, i have a faulty memory and am insane 

 kiks


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Kiki likes Wiis in action 

Well perhaps you could get one in the future TMS, after the price cuts. :3


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Kiki likes Wiis in action
> 
> Well perhaps you could get one in the future TMS, after the price cuts. :3



kiky + Wii....+Wii Sports...+Wii Fit = profit

i'll get one when they fix the RRoD problem properly, and MS sorts out their lackluster treatment of their comsumers.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

Morning all


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2008)

Morning, Hime :3


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

lol, yeah, I could use the Wii Fit in particular. 

time for lunch, see you guys later!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Nooo Kiki , go get some real exercise instead. Wii Fit is only effective if you are massively overweight.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Morning all



mornin'



Kikyo said:


> lol, yeah, I could use the Wii Fit in particular.
> 
> time for lunch, see you guys later!



pics or it didnt happen

so i'm watching Batman Begins and i just had a thought/question, is Riddler one of the only/only bad guy to to find out Batman's identity?

also the film got a whole lot better after the mountain training sequence.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 9, 2008)

Good day to you all


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

cybiemonstar


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Good day to you all


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

Cybie


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 9, 2008)

hollie, TMS how are you guys


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> hollie, TMS how are you guys





i'm annoyed but getting better....and hungry


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

I shall go eat as well.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm watching that part now and no matter how good an actor Liam Neeson is, he just seems so miscast



Lulz, Liam Neeson is one of those actors who's proven that you don't need to start out with any talent to eventually be able to act and get famous for doing so.

He lacked any sense of maliciousness or ruthlessness in his tone and appearance, which made a lot of his actions lack for me as they seemed so halfhearted (not a quality that often leads to a good villain, unless said villain is some kind of bizarre mix between sadism and extentialism). 

And, the movie was decent. To be honest, I originally just picked it up due to a fondness for the Batman franchise (no matter how horrible it could be at times) and a deep love for Gary Oldman's acting. In my opinion and just like The Dark Knight, the best part about the film was the villain. Cillian Murphy wasn't half so good as Heath Ledger, but the Scarecrow was definitely one of the highlights. 

I don't think I'll be watching it again anytime soon though. Mostly out of distaste for Katie Holmes


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2008)

That smilie looks scary...


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Lulz, Liam Neeson is one of those actors who's proven that you don't need to start out with any talent to eventually be able to act and get famous for doing so.
> 
> He lacked any sense of maliciousness or ruthlessness in his tone and appearance, which made a lot of his actions lack for me as they seemed so halfhearted (not a quality that often leads to a good villain, unless said villain is some kind of bizarre mix between sadism and extentialism).
> 
> ...



i just finished watching it and for all the failings of the characters and actors alike, it was a good film, not great, but good, looking back on it, it suffers from something many movies suffer from, being the first in a great series, the acting is the worst out of the series, the props, the action, the tone, the scale and so on, Spiderman is one of the prime examples of this

its only a few films such as the Godfather that escape this, also films that are filmed together such as the LotR films, (my favourite set of films).

it was a surprise to me that they even went with Ra'as Al Ghul as the villian in the first film TBH, for me, he shouldnt have been in any of the films for two reasons.

first of all his whole story doesnt fit into the tone of the Nolan films, there is no mention at all of the Lazarus pits which take away from the character so much as to make make him insignificant, he just becomes another mad, powerful idealist instead of what he is, a near-immortal "superman".

secondly, he should have been in the last of the Batman films because he is potentially more of a threat than any of the other villians in the Batman universe and his film should be on an epic scale...but this in itself presents a problem, he isnt a famous enough villian to warrant a final epic showdown with Batman.

i think the villian in Batman Begins should have been the Penguin, he could have filled the mobster role which is quite important to the batman franchise and is a fairly highly recognisable villian, even some people that arent into Batman know about the Penguin, Joker, Riddler, but to know about Ra'as Al Ghul, you pretty much have to be a fan.

it was a good film to establish Batman and set up the Joker, nothing more and nothing less, just look at the Scarecrow in TDK, he may as well not have been there, he had no impact left from the first film, and not a silent whisper about what happened with Ra'as Al Ghul, TDK effectively started a new film with the experience being carried over from the first film, kind of like a new film+ (FF fans will get what that means)


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Nooo Kiki , go get some real exercise instead. Wii Fit is only effective if you are massively overweight.




any kind of activity would be better than what I'm doing now. 

I'd forgotten that Raish al Ghul was in Batman Begins. In fact, I remember very little of that movie... :rofl


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Hiya Kikyo.


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2008)

Hasan, I think about relinquishing my sig for a worthy successor. Do you wish to take Yuma into your caring hands?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 9, 2008)

I just switched to the Akatsuki skin, guys. And, it feels like my whole NF world has grown brighter in its eye-soothing, non-Team 7, deep red-toned darkness <3


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I just switched to the Akatsuki skin, guys. And, it feels like my whole NF world has grown brighter in its eye-soothing, non-Team 7, deep red-toned darkness <3



I'm using it too and its awesome  Not to mention it goes extremely well with your and Chris' avatar


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

thats a great set Yak

and for anyone who is interested in Captain America, it is seeming more and more likely that the role will be played by.....Will Smith.

its a rumour right now but still, quite a likely one.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 9, 2008)

> _Originally Posted by spacecat_
> 
> The raw mentions that Volume 35 will be released on the 4th of the 10th (October). The cover goes to "the mad scientist" Mayuri Kurotsuchi.



I wanted a Zommari cover.


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 9, 2008)

hey guys who likes my avatar?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Angry video game nerd joker is evil T_T


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 9, 2008)

how dare you!!!!!!  this AVGN joker is awesome!


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry Ink but that joker was plain annoying and stupid


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello Convo Thread 

I read the first two volumes of OP.

Gum Gum Pistol


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello convo thread... 

MY HEAD HURTS!!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hello Convo Thread
> 
> I read the first two volumes of OP.
> 
> Gum Gum Pistol



Hey Sinnie 

I'm on chapter 278 of One Piece. Skypiea Arc drags.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Hey Sinnie
> 
> I'm on chapter 278 of One Piece. Skypiea Arc drags.


Hi Hime =D

I'm at like Chapter 18  But it's not bad. I was weary to start it because of the art, but it really is pretty good, and I hear it only gets better.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

I love some of you


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2008)

AVGN Joker is awesome. 

Look at his crazy Ronald McDonald face!


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I love some of you


 
Some of us love you, too, Bya <3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I love some of you



In a heterosexual, homosexual or milkshaking way?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2008)

*looks at Zaru's sig*





Episode 22's out?! >______<;


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hi Hime =D
> 
> I'm at like Chapter 18  But it's not bad. I was weary to start it because of the art, but it really is pretty good, and I hear it only gets better.



I know a lot of people dislike the art, which is why they don't give it a try. I personally was indifferent to the art at the beginning, but as I kept reading I loved the extra details Oda put into the manga backgrounds. The art really helps to set the mood of each specific arc and you can tell Oda loves his manga very much by the extra effort he puts into it. Plus the covers are a riot, especially because they're a  continuing story by themselves.

And yeah, the story does get a lot better once they get to the Grand Line with the Drum/Alabasta arcs, but I liked the first few arcs as well. Luffy is awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> *looks at Zaru's sig*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two days ago


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In a heterosexual, homosexual or milkshaking way?



milkshaking?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In a heterosexual, homosexual or milkshaking way?



Yes.**


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In a heterosexual, homosexual or milkshaking way?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CIUkmERKA4[/YOUTUBE]



The Medicine Seller said:


> milkshaking?



LMAO!


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

dixie said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CIUkmERKA4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LMAO!



whats the name of that video dix?, coz its saying that its not available anymore

and what is milkshaking?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sorry
> But there's clearly a 22 in the name



I know, but I didn't read properly, I wasn't expecting the ep to be out, i'm stupid in that sort of way.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I recognise that video Dixie posted. And it's evil.

Greetings all, and goodbye.

Yak, I'm gonna have a Yuma set next


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> whats the name of that video dix?, coz its saying that its not available anymore
> 
> and what is milkshaking?



Kelis - Milkshake

And just open the link in a new window


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

Used to love this show.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9yCOIKuTh8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

i nearly had a seizure while watching that Noi

and i'm not even epileptic


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2008)

What's a Yuma?


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> whats the name of that video dix?, coz its saying that its not available anymore



Try this one!

Zaru is correct! It's Kelis - Milkshake 

**Edit - that wasn't working either... just google or Youtube!** 



Taurus Versant said:


> I'm pretty sure I recognise that video Dixie posted. And it's evil.
> 
> Greetings all, and goodbye.
> 
> Yak, I'm gonna have a Yuma set next




It is evil TV.. so damned evil!


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65uNCLBTje0[/YOUTUBE]

Do the Mario.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp1Lbmutry0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

German Mario.


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Used to love this show.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9yCOIKuTh8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



OMG!

I actually remember that!! 

LMAO!


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2008)

That's disturbing. o.o


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI0FbYe3lRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy crap! 

TMNT!! (They made it Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles in the UK!)

Damn them!


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

my next set is going to be a Sakura one, what do you guys think? good idea?


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Beware all the Sause fan girls memos!! 

That's all I'm saying!


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Sakura from where?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpBGRA6HHtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

dixie said:


> Beware all the Sause fan girls memos!!
> 
> That's all I'm saying!



yeah i know, i'm actually gonna post a lot in the Konoha Library just to see the amount of negs i get,lol



xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Sakura from where?



since you gave me the idea....which one do you think?


----------



## Kri (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora, I hid your posts in Society TV while you have that sig. Can you remind me once you change to unhide them, please?

Well,  unless you want them invisible forever


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

People run around with horrible spoilers in this forum. The staff would need their own "sig enforcement squad" to control it


----------



## Kri (Sep 9, 2008)

The only ones I'm _really_ an ass about are the Nel ones. And, every other person that posts in the Society TV section wants to talk about Nel as an adult.


----------



## Yak (Sep 9, 2008)

Chris, I can't stop staring at your Rangiku's breatst...


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Good morning convo thread :3

i'm totally loving the akatsuki skin, it's pinkish but not glaringly pink like sakura's skin. and my set looks better in this skin than my previous sasuke one :3

on another note, i can't seem to get myself to finish CG season 1  i watch like one minute of episode 10 and ended up watching some reruns of Gundam Seed


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Good morning convo thread :3
> 
> i'm totally loving the akatsuki skin, it's pinkish but not glaringly pink like sakura's skin. and my set looks better in this skin than my previous sasuke one :3
> 
> on another note, i can't seem to get myself to finish CG season 1  i watch like one minute of episode 10 and ended up watching some reruns of Gundam Seed



i used that Sasuke skin for 3 hours, gave me a migraine


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i used that Sasuke skin for 3 hours, gave me a migraine


I like the sasuke skin, but i have it for so long kinda sick of it.  and since naruto skin is the default i see when i'm not logged in i don't find any reason to make it my skin. 

akatsuki skin has a nice shade of pink that i like :3


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

The Naruto skin is fugly, been using the Sasuke one for a year or so now.

Akatsuki just replaced it though.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

i wish they would re-new the Naruto skin so it looked fresh like the Sasuke, Sakura and this one does


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Good morning convo thread :3
> 
> i'm totally loving the akatsuki skin, it's pinkish but not glaringly pink like sakura's skin. and my set looks better in this skin than my previous sasuke one :3
> 
> on another note, i can't seem to get myself to finish CG season 1  i watch like one minute of episode 10 and ended up watching some reruns of Gundam Seed



Morning Lchan

Gundam Seed 



which reruns of Gundam Seed? :3

These ones?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think i'll ever use a Naruto skin. 

Sandy pek I don't know i randomly pick some it's where Fllay's father's ship exploded. I just remembered why i dislike her so much 

oh the fanarts <3


----------



## piccun? (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the Naruto skin 

it's sober with its gray tones and isn't wearing on the eye



Nice OP set Hime


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Why are so many people hating on the naruto skin?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> I don't think i'll ever use a Naruto skin.
> 
> Sandy pek I don't know i randomly pick some it's where Fllay's father's ship exploded. I just remembered why i dislike her so much
> 
> oh the fanarts <3



I hate the Naruto Skin, though ironically enough it does bring back all this nostalgia since I only realized we had options after I'd been here for a month.

I'm also using the Akatsuki Skin, and besides the fact I have no idea who any of these characters are, since I haven't touched a chapter of Naruto, it is quite calming. 

And I love Fllay, it's because how she redeemed herself. She did pay her penance in the most tragic way possible, but I think she was one of the characters who changed the most throughout the series. Though I know you'll never agree. 

AsuCaga fanarts are love 

Thanks Piccun. Robin and Chopper are the best pek


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

i don't hate the naruto skin, i just like a change from seeing it all the time when i'm not logged on  i was a lurker before i join so i've seen enough of it  

lol I think we have this convo a lot of times Sandy, and yeah i prob can never like Fllay, but who knows if i ever rewatch the entire series, i might find those qualities you speak off :3 

who are Robin and Chopper?


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't use the Sasuke skin for GB related reasons 
Sakura skin hurts my eyes
Narto skin is ok, but dull
Akatsuki skin ftw


----------



## Dark Kiva (Sep 9, 2008)

hey guys


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I can't use the Sasuke skin for GB related reasons
> Sakura skin hurts my eyes
> Narto skin is ok, but dull
> Akatsuki skin ftw


that's the perfect solution 



Ink said:


> hey guys


why hello :3


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i don't hate the naruto skin, i just like a change from seeing it all the time when i'm not logged on  i was a lurker before i join so i've seen enough of it
> 
> lol I think we have this convo a lot of times Sandy, and yeah i prob can never like Fllay, but who knows if i ever rewatch the entire series, i might find those qualities you speak off :3
> 
> who are Robin and Chopper?




It's ok, I can understand why a lot of people would dislike her. And I always want to watch SEED over again, but I hardly have enough time, or perhaps patience, to watch current animes. You should definitely check out Gundam 00, it's one of the few animes I've enjoyed recently.

Robin and Chopper are part of Luffy's crew in One Piece.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 9, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Narto skin is ok, but *dull*




Sober. 


-----------------
maybe unrelated, but I was just reminded of this


[YOUTUBE]BHq7HepMNpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

nice song piccun

i'm about to eat some cheese....this should be a fun night


----------



## piccun? (Sep 9, 2008)

A fun night? 
Does the cheese contain worms?


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

cheese!

Worm!

WTF!


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

piccun said:


> A fun night?
> Does the cheese contain worms?



i dont think you quite got my tone....on second thought i bet you did


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw skin talk 

Naruto Skin - What I used to use, it was the most polished one by far. Adblocked the banner tho.

Sasuke Skin - Too much blue

Sakura Skin - Lol Pink rep.

Akatsuki Skin - A good compromise. Fresh, polished enough, not naruto.

Though I hear we're going through a skin revolution so there'll be plenty to choose from soon.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> It's ok, I can understand why a lot of people would dislike her. And I always want to watch SEED over again, but I hardly have enough time, or perhaps patience, to watch current animes. You should definitely check out Gundam 00, it's one of the few animes I've enjoyed recently.
> 
> Robin and Chopper are part of Luffy's crew in One Piece.


i have like tons of mecha anime in my comp eventhough i don't even like mecha  gundam seed being the exception. 

i think gundam 00 is going into their second season soon right? so now i have two mecha animes to finish  didn't know you like OP sandy.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I saw skin talk
> 
> Naruto Skin - What I used to use, it was the most polished one by far. Adblocked the banner tho.
> 
> ...



apparently Lee is going to be the next skin, i wish we could have a Byakuya skin


----------



## piccun? (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i dont think you quite got my tone....on second thought i bet you did



I was thinking about the worms having a party in your stomach. 

you know, there's a party in my mouth and such. Only in your stomach. And the worms were the guests.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Lee skin will be like the Sakura skin for me, a "would never use" D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

piccun said:


> I was thinking about the worms having a party in your stomach.
> 
> you know, there's a party in my mouth and such. Only in your stomach. And the worms were the guests.



why would there be worms in the cheese



Sin said:


> The Lee skin will be like the Sakura skin for me, a "would never use" D:



yeah but imagine the rep....it'll be green...no wait


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

What better way to jump into the Bleach forum than to post in the Convo thread? 

Well, I suppose it's better late than never. 

For those who don't know me, I'm NobodyMan, pleased to meet you. I hope you'll treat me well. 

For those who do, yo, what's goin' on? 

I'll be lookin' forward to the new skins I'm hearing about. The Akatsuki's my favorite right now (as of today).


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i have like tons of mecha anime in my comp eventhough i don't even like mecha  gundam seed being the exception.
> 
> i think gundam 00 is going into their second season soon right? so now i have two mecha animes to finish  didn't know you like OP sandy.



Haha, I always end up watching mecha animes for some strange reason. :x

Yeah in October, the second season will start airing. I'm debating whether to wear a Graham Acre set or not in celebration, since I love his character. And yeah, I started reading it a month ago and really like it a lot.

Hello NobodyMan, welcome to the SL.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> why would there be worms in the cheese
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but imagine the rep....it'll be green...no wait


I'm not that crazy about Lee/Gai to begin with, and IMO, bright greens would kill my eyes.

Just like the soft blues did.

Dark Green/Dark Blue would be fine, but soft colors look horrible D:

Like I said, the Akatsuki one is a good compromise, and it's not Naruto.

Also, I lol'd when I saw the banner. Such a huge spoiler for anime-only people. We're not allowed to put Pein on our sets, but the forum banner is just dandy


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

VERY nice set NobodyMan

and welcome to the SL



Sin said:


> I'm not that crazy about Lee/Gai to begin with, and IMO, bright greens would kill my eyes.
> 
> Just like the soft blues did.
> 
> ...



we arent allowed pein sets.., makes sense but still funny,lol

and that banner ruins much more than Pein


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i have like tons of mecha anime in my comp eventhough i don't even like mecha  gundam seed being the exception.
> 
> i think gundam 00 is going into their second season soon right? so now i have two mecha animes to finish  didn't know you like OP sandy.



LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!  



The Medicine Seller said:


> apparently Lee is going to be the next skin, i wish we could have a Byakuya skin



I concur  



NobodyMan said:


> What better way to jump into the Bleach forum than to post in the Convo thread?




OMG!

Sin.... Memos.. You... similar sigs! 

MY eyes... I have to look at names now! 

My brain does not compute the different scenes!


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeh they should make a Bleach skin instead


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The avvies are completely different 

Also, his doesn't change. I have 5 different ones 

(My favorite one is definitely smoking Stein in the rain of blood)


----------



## piccun? (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> why would there be worms in the cheese




there could be. 



NobodyMan said:


> What better way to jump into the Bleach forum than to post in the Convo thread?
> Well, I suppose it's better late than never.
> For those who don't know me, I'm NobodyMan, pleased to meet you. I hope you'll treat me well.
> For those who do, yo, what's goin' on?
> I'll be lookin' forward to the new skins I'm hearing about. The Akatsuki's my favorite right now (as of today).



welcome here nobody

Now, jump into the wild and star posting like crazy in the rest of the sections.  




Sin said:


> I'm not that crazy about Lee/Gai to begin with, and IMO, bright greens would kill my eyes.
> ust like the soft blues did.
> Dark Green/Dark Blue would be fine, but soft colors look horrible D:
> Like I said, the Akatsuki one is a good compromise, and it's not Naruto.
> Also, I lol'd when I saw the banner. Such a huge spoiler for anime-only people. We're not allowed to put Pein on our sets, but the forum banner is just dandy



lol, I just looked at it, they have pen and Madara right there


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

dixie said:


> cheese!
> 
> Worm!
> 
> WTF!


that combination of words gave me a nasty image 



The Medicine Seller said:


> apparently Lee is going to be the next skin, i wish we could have a Byakuya skin


Lee has his own skin? Shouldn't there be more important characters deserving their own skin first? like kakashi maybe 



NobodyMan said:


> What better way to jump into the Bleach forum than to post in the Convo thread?
> 
> Well, I suppose it's better late than never.
> 
> ...


NobodyMan  why hello there 


Soekihime said:


> Haha, I always end up watching mecha animes for some strange reason. :x
> 
> Yeah in October, the second season will start airing. I'm debating whether to wear a Graham Acre set or not in celebration, since I love his character. And yeah, I started reading it a month ago and really like it a lot.
> 
> Hello NobodyMan, welcome to the SL.


you're a awesome combi of girlyness and sportiness


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

piccun said:


> there could be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most anime watchers probably don't even understand why Tobi is significant 

At least you can't see the sharingan


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

and what would a Kakashi skin consist of?....Grey?,lol


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> The avvies are completely different
> 
> Also, his doesn't change. I have 5 different ones
> 
> (My favorite one is definitely smoking Stein in the rain of blood)



Shut up you! 

*grabs needle!*  

*ps - that one you have now does look Uber Cool!!*



~L~ said:


> that combination of words gave me a nasty image



Me too!


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and what would a Kakashi skin consist of?....Grey?,lol


Dark Green and Blue


----------



## piccun? (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Most anime watchers probably don't even understand why Tobi is significant
> 
> At least you can't see the sharingan



knowing that he's significant is already a big spoiler in itself 



Sin said:


> Dark Green and Blue



A szayel skin! 

with lots of pink 


I would never use it anyway


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Yeh they should make a Bleach skin instead



that's not a bad idea actually.

kakashi skin would be something dark and cool


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

i decided, i am going to hit 3k tomorrow


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm going to make a Belief Milkshakes and Stars skin.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha, thanks for the welcomes eveyone! 

I'll have to get used to how fast this board moves. I'll be skimming through all the pages of this thread to get more familiar (lol sp?) with it. 

Heh, I like my set too. Thank Sin for it. Medusa is win. 

For skins, I hope there a few Bleach ones as well. The more skins the merrier.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

We should steal the rest of Heero's forum skins.

TTGL, KHR, Code Geass


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> We should steal the rest of Heero's forum skins.
> 
> TTGL, KHR, Code Geass


I concur. 

Especially the TTGL and KHR ones.


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> We should steal the rest of Heero's forum skins.
> 
> TTGL, KHR, Code Geass


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> kakashi skin would be something dark and cool



kakashi pek 



The Medicine Seller said:


> i decided, i am going to hit 3k tomorrow



***cough ... postwhore.. cough... cough ... ***


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 9, 2008)

dixie  

i like that renji and szayel art


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Neliel said:


>


I don't really go there so I only memorized a couple =P


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I don't really go there so I only memorized a couple =P



oh, well if you did go there you wouldn't see a list that long 

staff get more skins


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

oh dixie....i could be so mean right now


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Neliel said:


> oh, well if you did go there you wouldn't see a list that long
> 
> staff get more skins


Oh Hollie pek


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> dixie
> 
> i like that renji and szayel art



they be cuties indeed!  



The Medicine Seller said:


> oh dixie....i could be i mean right now



I know what you are thinking! 

And if you indeed go there you are in for a world of hurt!


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

dixie said:


> they be cuties indeed!
> 
> I know what you are thinking!
> 
> And if you indeed go there you are in for a world of hurt!



lol, dont worry, i'm a gentleman, i wouldnt


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

And if TMS was mean to the womens, he'd have no more gifs


----------



## piccun? (Sep 9, 2008)

Goodnight convoers, to your gifs,to your skins and your pH.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and what would a Kakashi skin consist of?....Grey?,lol



It's be nice if it could be largely white and gray with red and black accents. Not white in that hideous, off-whitish beige that some forums get, but like a clean white. And, of course, only these colors if the banner had a picture of ANBU Kakashi or young Kakashi as opposed to his present self. 

If it was the character at his present age, then I agree that dark blues and greens, maybe some greenish-browns would be the best colors.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

HH you should be the SL's voice in the Staff Skin Discussion


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, dont worry, i'm a gentleman, i wouldnt



  




Sin said:


> And if TMS was mean to the womens, he'd have no more gifs



awww! 

*puts needles away!*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Good night convo thread


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

NIGHT ZARU!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> What better way to jump into the Bleach forum than to post in the Convo thread?
> 
> Well, I suppose it's better late than never.
> 
> ...



Greetings friend 

On skins, I'm using the Naruto one, the Sasuke and Sakura aren't appealing, and I'm too used to this one to switch to Akatsuki. But if a good Bleach one came about, I'd be down with it.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Greetings friend
> 
> On skins, I'm using the Naruto one, the Sasuke and Sakura aren't appealing, and I'm too used to this one to switch to Akatsuki. But if a good Bleach one came about, I'd be down with it.


Yo, TV. 

I couldn't help notice Sin saying he started One Piece a couple of pages back. So, Sin, How far are you now and what do you think of it so far? 

Also, for the lulz. 

[YOUTUBE]ly0dBk7yqYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the BA, NobodyMan!



Sin said:


> HH you should be the SL's voice in the Staff Skin Discussion


I can certainly give input about "what the people want" after taking into account all of your opinions and wanton desires ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

Goodbye friends

we will not meet again.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm still at Chapter 18 D: Massive headache, don't really want to read manga right now 

Bye Bya D:


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I feel so welcomed. pek

Slowly but surely my seeds are spreading, I just need to give them time to grow. 

Ah, sorry about your headache Sin. Hope you get well soon. 

Also, bye bye Bya.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

why not Bya?

night piccun


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm still at Chapter 18 D: Massive headache, don't really want to read manga right now
> 
> Bye Bya D:



I have a migraine right now! 

I feel your pain


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Yeah, I mean there's no reason why they couldn't have put the wording at the top so that Hidan can be seen, since they drew a separate picture of Pein and he's the only one that would have been blocked by the wording if they'd put it at the top.
> 
> I'm disgusted that they'd just block Hidan like that. Like it or not, he's a member of Akatsuki too and it's a real slap in the face to his fans that you'd do that. I'd feel ashamed if I did that to a group of fans, even if they are small.
> 
> I wouldn't use your Akatsuki skin if I was paid to.




Funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Goodbye friends
> 
> we will not meet again.



What is the meaning of this?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

Byakun is being melodramatic again


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Funniest thing I've read all day.



Hidan really is the only one missing, the person who posted that kinda has a point


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Hidan really is the only one missing, the person who posted that kinda has a point


Go read the other posts he/she made in that thread. 

So much lulz.

Honestly, who cares, it's a drawing on a skin that can easily be not used. Hell, adblock the banner if you want.

I love it when people act like characters are real.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol, I didn't even notice that Hidan was missing until I read Sin's post. 

Though I do think they should squeeze him in there.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

You guys are no fun 

You're supposed to mock the person, not agree with them


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm just a party pooper.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

I should go write a tl;dr post on how they're being unfair to Konan fans.

They showed everyone's face except Konan.

Sexist bastards


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Byakun is being melodramatic again



ah that again


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

damnit, i was about to post in order to carry on the SE madness and ez ruined my fun


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I should go write a tl;dr post on how they're being unfair to Konan fans.
> 
> They showed everyone's face except Konan.
> 
> Sexist bastards


Those bastards. 

Not to mention that Itachi isn't close enough to the screen. he should take up at least 50% of the banner.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Those bastards.
> 
> Not to mention that Itachi isn't close enough to the screen. he should take up at least 50% of the banner.



good point, where's my F-bleep-ing Itachi skin?


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Let's all go write essays on our concerns, because bitching about problems relating to imaginary characters on a forum is the best way to vent out anger.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> good point, where's my F-bleep-ing Itachi skin?


They're holding out on us. 

I haven't said it yet, but I love your set. One of my favorite scenes in Soul Eater ep 23. 

Soul Eater Madness!!


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> damnit, i was about to post in order to carry on the SE madness and ez ruined my fun



I try my best.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Let's all go write essays on our concerns, because bitching about problems relating to imaginary characters on a forum is the best way to vent out anger.



if it'll cause madness, 'm all for it



NobodyMan said:


> They're holding out on us.
> 
> I haven't said it yet, but I love your set. One of my favorite scenes in Soul Eater ep 23.
> 
> Soul Eater Madness!!



we should revolt

yeah its all thanks to Sin, and it was very kind of him to let me have this one, i think its the best scene of the episode.

the gif's from next episode are going to be fricking crazy

and ez did it again, you have a calming aura ez


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I love it when people act like characters are real.



you mean they're not! :amazed



NobodyMan said:


> Those bastards.
> 
> Not to mention that Itachi isn't close enough to the screen. he should take up at least 50% of the banner.



I concur!

Itachi is AWESOME! 



Sin said:


> Let's all go write essays on our concerns, because bitching about problems relating to imaginary characters on a forum is the best way to vent out anger.



you are getting too worked up!! 

*grabs needle... injects unknown liquid*  



Well… goodnight convo thread!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

dixie said:


> you mean they're not! :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was sarcasm


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

G'night Dixie. 

Don't let them bed bugs bite, lest you contract some unknown disease.


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> That was sarcasm



Soooo was that! 



NobodyMan said:


> G'night Dixie.
> 
> Don't let them bed bugs bite, lest you contract some unknown disease.



What a pleasent thought to leave with


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> if it'll cause madness, 'm all for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not coming on here next monday 

I'm making all my gifs first THEN come here so you won't steal any from me 

Asura is my favorite character 

@Dixie: Don't worry about bed bugs, they're not real <3


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm not coming on here next monday
> 
> I'm making all my gifs first THEN come here so you won't steal any from me
> 
> ...



can i ask for one more?.....it will be my last ever request, after that you can give me one if you want or not

night dixie, that is a great sig


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> can i ask for one more?.....it will be my last ever request, after that you can give me one if you want or not
> 
> night dixie, that is a great sig


Explain


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Explain



Vajra.....need i explain more?


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Vajra.....need i explain more?


Actually yeah, I'm terrible with names


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I love your new sig Dixie. 

And don't fret. I'm just messin' around with ya. Like some stupid bed bugs would be able to hurt you.


----------



## dixie (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> night dixie, that is a great sig







NobodyMan said:


> I love your new sig Dixie.
> 
> And don't fret. I'm just messin' around with ya. Like some stupid bed bugs would be able to hurt you.



DAMN STRAIGHT! 



Sin said:


> @Dixie: Don't worry about bed bugs, they're not real <3



How reassuring you are to me sin! 



On that note... I am really leaving now...  

NIGHT FOLKS!


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

> and ez did it again, you have a calming aura ez



hah, i didn't expect that. well done me, and thanks. xD


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Ezxx, great sig


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Actually yeah, I'm terrible with names



i cant believe you forgot the most epic moment of Soul Eater

and Asura needs to make an appearance pretty soon, he is all kinds of awesome, also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



do you think the white stripes that both Asura and Kid have on their hair has any significance?












anything involving Aizen is great, nice one Ez


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol TMS. No 

That one is mine for sure D:

Also, on the Kid-Asura thing, maybe, but I doubt it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol TMS. No
> 
> That one is mine for sure D:
> 
> Also, on the Kid-Asura thing, maybe, but I doubt it.



lol, fair enough

but i will take this week to learn how to make a gif


----------



## ez (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks :3

i'm trying to think of a fitting custom user title...i can't seem to think of the word >_<


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, fair enough
> 
> but i will take this week to learn how to make a gif


You know I'm usually lenient, but Asura is my favorite character of all SE


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the sig as well Ez. Aizen is always great. 

The sig I'd want from future eps would be from Black*Star's battle with Mifune. Though I'm not sure if the anime will get to that part.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

ezxx said:


> thanks :3
> 
> i'm trying to think of a fitting custom user title...i can't seem to think of the word >_<



erm...his release command is nice and simple, lol, sorry, i'm not so imaginative at the moment



Sin said:


> You know I'm usually lenient, but Asura is my favorite character of all SE



thats cool, i wouldnt take that away from you, as i said, the most epic moment of SE


*Spoiler*: __ 



remember i was saying that Eibon may be close to Kid somehow, i think now that it would make more plot sense for Asura to be related to Kid somehow, i guess Shinigami's son

wouldnt it be crazy for Kid to be Eibon's son instead of Shinigami, and Shinigami is just looking after him, just an out-there though,lol


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Shinigami is Kid's mother  Asura is his father.

Also, TMS, as soon as I finish my set next monday, feel free to call anything I haven't used.

Specially since we might see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin


 in the preview.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Shinigami is Kid's mother  Asura is his father.
> 
> Also, TMS, as soon as I finish my set next monday, feel free to call anything I haven't used.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i want Justin, i want Justin, i want Justin




lol, hope we do see him, but i guess i should say now, i want Spirit kicking 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin's


 head


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

That's fine, I'm not really picky unless it's Asura


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> That's fine, I'm not really picky unless it's Asura



i think if Asura gets the proper attention he will/has to, then the manga surely must go on for quite a long time, even if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Arachne


 is defeated completely in this arc, which i dont think they will be, (too many factors), Asura would have to be the next major arc's focus, but the kids are WAY too weak for that, i see another 100 chapters at least.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

And it's a monthly D:

It could be years.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Since Sin has already said he would take most of Asura's sigs, I now lay claim to most of the Black*Star moments that come about.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> And it's a monthly D:
> 
> It could be years.



oh god you're right.....good point: SE goodness for a long time, bad point: its gonna take forever to conclude the story



NobodyMan said:


> Since Sin has already said he would take most of Asura's sigs, I now lay claim to most of the Black*Star moments that come about.



lol, B*S is awesome, and he is going to have some great moments.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

evening Convo thread


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> oh god you're right.....good point: SE goodness for a long time, bad point: its gonna take forever to conclude the story
> 
> 
> 
> lol, B*S is awesome, and he is going to have some great moments.


NM is going to be surprised when he finds out B*S is right after Kid and Asura on my Top Characters list 

@Kikyo: Hi


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> evening Convo thread



*jumps on kiky and pins her to the ground*....hey you


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> oh god you're right.....good point: SE goodness for a long time, bad point: its gonna take forever to conclude the story
> 
> 
> 
> lol, B*S is awesome, and he is going to have some great moments.


Yeah, especially


*Spoiler*: __ 



His third fight with Mifune at baba-Yaga's castle. That fight was amazing, and it's still not over yet. 




Good evening to you as well Kikyo. 

I'll have to get off in a little bit to study for a Physics test tomorrow, then I should be back for a bit, and then it's off to bed. 

YEAH, I GOT MY 500TH POST!!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Sin. 

TMS! 

oh and see new ppl here too. What's up Nobody?


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

What are ya up to?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Hey Sin.
> 
> TMS!
> 
> oh and see new ppl here too. What's up Nobody?


Oh not much. It's nice to meet you Kikyo, I hope we can be good buddies.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Yeah, especially
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



physics eh, good luck man

how can you not love this guy


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> physics eh, good luck man
> 
> how can you not love this guy


I love that guy too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin's probably my favorite of the Death Scythes. 




And thanks for the luck. Don't worry though, we're still at the beginning of the year, so it's not too hard.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

TMS, "sig made by Sin" who made your avvy


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS, "sig made by Sin" who made your avvy



lol, yeah i thought about that but then i had another thought....i thought i was too lazy to change it,lol

will do in a bit

EDIT: you drive a hard bargain


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, yeah i thought about that but then i had another thought....i thought i was too lazy to change it,lol
> 
> will do in a bit
> 
> EDIT: you drive a hard bargain


I'm such a bully D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm such a bully D:



you asshole

lol, the new chapter should be out this thursday, cant wait


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm going to cry myself to sleep till the RAW next week comes out D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm going to cry myself to sleep till the RAW next week comes out D:



lol, i'm off to bed myself, its past 3 a.m. here.

night everyone


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Night TMS.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Not much guys, just posting here and there and seeing what's up. Going off soon though. It's a been yet another wonderful day at work. >_>

Good luck on that physics test Nobody. See you around 

Night TMS


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Not much guys, just posting here and there and seeing what's up. Going off soon though. It's a been yet another wonderful day at work. >_>
> 
> Good luck on that physics test Nobody. See you around
> 
> Night TMS


I stalked your profile heard from a little birdy that you're going to be the new Bya FC owner?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

We'll see about that. I left Dia a message. I know,  I wouldn't mind :byakuya


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> We'll see about that. I left Dia a message. I know,  I wouldn't mind :byakuya


I might join it then  Since odds are, Tachi will be there 24/7


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Well more often  Idk about 24/7 

It'd be nice to see you there as well. 

Good night.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Well more often  Idk about 24/7
> 
> It'd be nice to see you there as well.
> 
> Good night.


Night Kikyo <3


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 9, 2008)

Evening my lovelies. 

I missed Kchan


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm the only one left D:


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Nah, I'm still here. 

I won't be on too much longer though.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

NM, I'll VM you the set later.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 9, 2008)

That's fine with me. 

Thanks man. 

Edit: G'night everyone!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

Afternoon all


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Afternoon all


Hai TV


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice set, Sin. SE's looking epic. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Morning Convo thread...

who's still about? 

*hmmm seems like I missed an epic SE chat!*


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm always here


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice sig, Dixie. Is quite something.


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm always here



It?s true!

In fact... I don't think you are human... admit it... you are a cyborg!

You get less sleep than me... and that is a hard thing to do!! 



Taurus Versant said:


> Nice sig, Dixie. Is quite something.




 I like it too!

OMG!

There is really someone right outside my office window!

Right beside my desk... its FREAKING ME OUT!! 

and.. I think its time for tea!

*goes off in search of morning tea!*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

Poke them through the glass.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

_I can't sleep D:_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww 

We will keep you happy until you're sleepy enough for sleep.

I like your Robin and Chopper set


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Poke them through the glass.




I only wish I could TV....

I only wish I could!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Aww
> 
> We will keep you happy until you're sleepy enough for sleep.
> 
> I like your Robin and Chopper set



Usually when I'm up this late, I'm worried about something. Today's been perfect so I have no idea why I can't sleep...though maybe I am worried about something. 

But thank you TV for being so warm. I appreciate it. 

 They are two of my favorite characters from One Piece. Though it's hard to think of a character I dislike in One Piece. Robin is a history scholar, that makes her automatically cool to me. 

And Chopper is well...an adorable reindeer who deserves lots of love. pek


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

*no idea how those two are yet*


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't worry, I still have no idea how my favorite count chocula character is, he appears 150 chapters ahead of me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

Robin is wonderful.

So how're you doing with the manga? Somewhere in the Skypiea arc, right?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Chapter 291, it moved faster during though the flashback and the story of Jaya, but dear god Enel is a boring villain (no pun intended ). 

I still think the Alabasta arc was better.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

I found that Enel's funny face made up for everything that was long winded about that arc.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Chapter 23 

I'm making progress.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I found that Enel's funny face made up for everything that was long winded about that arc.



You're far more forgiving than I am TV. 



Sin said:


> Chapter 23
> 
> I'm making progress.



*cheers Sinnie on*


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Finished the third Volume.

I'll do the fourth, then head to bed <3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

BeholdPower

My picture editing is so shit 

~~~

Good to see you guys are enjoying OP. I definitely am.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

*Thank you for applying!*

We’ll notify you via e-mail if you have been accepted into the Resistance 2 Public Beta. 

              Good Luck!

              Resistance 2 Beta Team


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

It's gonna be awesome, Bya


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Indeed        :3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

I wonder what awesomeness Insomniac will give us next.

Insomniac and Rareware are by far my favourite developers.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Insomniac is probably my favourite western developer


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Good morning.

I opened the bleach movie yesterday at 6 pm

I was at 21:05 7 hours later

It's so thrilling


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

I can only imagine how your review of it will turn out.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

morning everyone

thats great Bya, good luck with it.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

You should apply too, TMS :c


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> You should apply too, TMS :c



where would i apply Bya?


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Night everybody.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

Morning everyone 

Sin


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

getsiders


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

night Sin

this has got to be the best LBP video yet: 



thanks Bya


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

Night Sin.

Morning Neliel


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

morning Nelly

hey TV


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

How you doing? :3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

Adding some colour to a Claymore panel today. Luciela pek

Though I'm also getting tired and considering sleep. Timezones


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

i hate timezones  because I get lonely for long hours


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Timezones are shit
Everyone should just have the same timezone as england because they're point 0 anyway


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

I've nothing against the idea. It's just that the world doesn't work that way.

Timezones  I'll kick them in the teeth and then go "pick up your teeth "


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Timezones are shit
> Everyone should just have the same timezone as england because they're point 0 anyway



YAY! I'm in point *ZERO!! *


TV you are being quite violent!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

I get aggressive when I'm tired/stressed.

EDIT:

Definitely bed time. Night all.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

goodnight TV, hey dixie


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't like measuring time in general. When I rule the world, everything will get done "when it gets done" and over a specified time of "however long it takes". Sure, nothing will ever get done, but it'll be very relaxing.

Until nothing gets done.

But by then I'll have come up with an alternative. Some way to... maybe... define segments of time by intervals so people can make schedules that relate to them.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2008)

hello people  how you doing


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I don't like measuring time in general. When I rule the world, everything will get done "when it gets done" and over a specified time of "however long it takes". Sure, nothing will ever get done, but it'll be very relaxing.
> 
> Until nothing gets done.
> 
> But by then I'll have come up with an alternative. Some way to... maybe... define segments of time by intervals so people can make schedules that relate to them.



something like Time Zones maybe, some form of time management comcurrent to the rotation of the earth and its relative position to the sun



vault023 said:


> hello people  how you doing



hey idiot, how you been?


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Night TV!

Hey memos!



vault023 said:


> hello people  how you doing



OMFG!  

hey.. what'ja doing here


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

vault023 said:


> hello people  how you doing


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2008)

what the hell is that suppose to mean dixie  

im at my dad's house you see 

edit 

hello hollie


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

o hey it's vault


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

vault023 said:


> what the hell is that suppose to mean dixie
> 
> im at my dad's house you see
> 
> ...



what the hell do you mean what the hell is that suppose to mean! 

It means what it means!!  

BEANZ MEANZ HEINZ!   

I'm not gona throw shoes at you for this visit! *be warned there will be a stockpile waiting for you eventually!*


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

like my avatar?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

One Piece and Naruto spoilers are out, what about Bleach?


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie im got a headache  enough with your BS 

edit 

im going home, bye  

HH hello  i know you read through all this


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> One Piece and Naruto spoilers are out, what about Bleach?



more ushihas


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

E said:


> more ushihas



ushihas in my Bleach?


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

no dun go


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm still hear hollie 


o wait...


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

E said:


> i'm still hear hollie
> 
> 
> o wait...



OWNED!!!!

lol, just kidding


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

no, i meant to say that i gotta go soon 


fucken work is killing me


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

bye E, take care


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

hey kids, what's cooking?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

My lunch, in a pot.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

oh I saw a vault 

I need to say I told you so

and some other stuff


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello there vault. That was a fast unban 

Welcome back


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

he was only banned for like a week for posting what he did


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

What DID he post?


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

:amazed

Vault left and I didnt get to say good bye!! 



Ammanas said:


> hey kids, what's cooking?



Your set is cooking!! 



Zaru said:


> What DID he post?



what did he post to get banned for a week?


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

Something that you can get you banned for much longer by my understanding...

>_>

But let's not talk about that. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Good. But the naruto spoilers are fucking apeshit on crack. I can't believe what I'm reading


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

I rarely read spoilers :I


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

They're better than nothing. 

Well not in Bleach, right now


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

It's kind of hard to follow at the moment 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It didn't seem too eventful or important. More of a conclusion to the 'Killer Bee' chapters and a setup chapter for what's to come, namely more Naruto training and... I can't really imagine much else.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> It's kind of hard to follow at the moment
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well the crazy shit is more sasuke's character. What the hell is he saying? He's acting like a villain right now


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> Your set is cooking!!



my sets are always cooking

===

posted a pic from the new chapter in telegrams


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

Roger Federer is sexy


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

i don't know what to feel about the naruto spoilers  i hate it and love it at the same time. someone save me !!


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

i like the way Naruto is going right now, a good pace and a very good build up for the coming events


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _naruto spoiler_ 



 it's certainly darn interesting now, but as a sasuke fan, i'm not quite sure of what to make of his development  i love it cause it shows how itachi's death affected him, but at the same time i'm like sasuke's gone insane


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

Ha I just read the spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like Sasuke is on his way to Konoha to be killed :WOW


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

sasukes character development is idiotic xD

he's like lelouch, only even less interested in women


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _naruto spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> it's certainly darn interesting now, but as a sasuke fan, i'm not quite sure of what to make of his development  i love it cause it shows how itachi's death affected him, but at the same time i'm like sasuke's gone insane




*Spoiler*: __ 




Your only hope is that sasuke is bullshitting madara


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Morning


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like another lost soul for Naruto to work his charms on and bring back to the good side


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> sasukes character development is idiotic xD
> 
> he's like lelouch, only even less interested in women


he has more important things to think about 



Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 knowing sasuke that isn't too farfetched. madara won't be fooled though


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Morning



your sig!

bestiality!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> your sig!
> 
> bestiality!



I knew you'd love it exactly for that reason.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Morning


Morning Sandy 



The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> seems like another lost soul for Naruto to work his charms on and bring back to the good side



*Spoiler*: __ 



 i guess naruto vs sasuke is inevitable  i don't actually want to see it eventhough is has the potential to be a good fight >_>


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Morning Sandy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i cant really see it happening unless Sasuke turns into an outright Villian or Kishi gives pure fanservice

it seems at the moment that both their development is geared toward their eventual big boss encounter, Sasuke vs. madara and Naruto vs. Pein

and honestly if they fight it will have to be a jutsu by jutsu re-enactment of their previous fight, except now if any of the jutsu's that worked before can outright kill each other


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



good point on the jutsu parts. maybe it will descend into a taijutsu battle....i personally would love taijutsu fights :3 but that won't happen since naruto is all about the bigger badder nuke now. 

kishi has hinted a lot of things that might lead to another naruto and sasuke fight though, but i'd prefer it much more if those two team up to defeat the final villain or whatever


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 pein: GTFO my kill sasuke, you fucken n00b 

make it happen kishi


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

I finally finished watching DDR. What. The. Shit.


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, Naruto vs Sasuke was hinted at with that Itachi vision, where he asked if Naruto would be ready to kill his brother. It won't be to the death, though. Just until Sasuke wants to be a team player again and turns on Tobidara.

In the end they'll all be standing side by side. Sakura who trained under Tsunade, Naruto under Jaraiya, Sasuke under Orochimaru. Happily ever after. Or something.

You guys only have to tag things from the Konoha Telegrams. Naruto talk in itself isn't frowned upon.


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> my sets are always cooking



Indeed  



Neliel said:


> Roger Federer is sexy



I concur!  



~L~ said:


> i don't know what to feel about the naruto spoilers  i hate it and love it at the same time. someone save me !!



I have trouble restraining myself from look at anything spoiler tagged?   

And?.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Naruto talk in itself isn't frowned upon.



it damn well is


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll read your posts upside down then, Tom, so you'll always be smiling to me 

Very nice set by the by. Even though I don't like Federer 

_*was a Sampras tard*_


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

federer's alright 


now andy roddick...


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

i think a team 7 re-union is inevitable but i think it will work out better for the story if Sasuke ends up not coming back and going his own route, and i couldnt blame him as an uchiha.

i would like to see Naruto turning into Jiraiya and become a hermit and travel instead of become Hokage

Sakura should die and be forgotten...

Kakashi for president


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe sakura should be the shirley of naruto 

o wait.....that makes no sense.....nvm


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I finally finished watching DDR. What. The. Shit.


welcome 



Kribaby said:


> Well, Naruto vs Sasuke was hinted at with that Itachi vision, where he asked if Naruto would be ready to kill his brother. It won't be to the death, though. Just until Sasuke wants to be a team player again and turns on Tobidara.
> 
> In the end they'll all be standing side by side. Sakura who trained under Tsunade, Naruto under Jaraiya, Sasuke under Orochimaru. Happily ever after. Or something.
> 
> You guys only have to tag things from the Konoha Telegrams. Naruto talk in itself isn't frowned upon.


we tag them for courtesy since there might be people who read naruto but not the spoilers  

naruto will deliver his infamous punch i'm sure 


dixie said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hi dixie  how are you today 


The Medicine Seller said:


> i think a team 7 re-union is inevitable but i think it will work out better for the story if Sasuke ends up not coming back and going his own route, and i couldnt blame him as an uchiha.
> 
> i would like to see Naruto turning into Jiraiya and become a hermit and travel instead of become Hokage
> 
> ...


sasuke should be a wandering samurai somewhere, naruto who knows in the village doing something, kakashi for president i agree, and shika his advisor


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I'll read your posts upside down then, Tom, so you'll always be smiling to me



You are now making me wonder how you are going to do that! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> Kakashi for president



I'd vote for him!



~L~ said:


> hi dixie  how are you today



my feet are soggy from going out at lunch!!


----------



## Shodai (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope Sasuke and Naruto all die for being a series with a retarded fanbase.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> welcome



I like how they never explained where the hell he got those two fodder arrancar schoolgirls


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> blahblahfhdsoifuwef



Get on MSN now, brat.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I like how they never explained where the hell he got those two fodder arrancar schoolgirls



they were arrancar schoolgirls...arrancar schoolgirls need no explanation


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> they were arrancar schoolgirls...arrancar schoolgirls need no explanation



Well they could at least have been hotter


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well they could at least have been hotter



i know, the only thing about them that differentiated them apart from the fire and electricity was their hair


*Spoiler*: __ 



i wished they hadnt all turned into those stupid forms at the end, ruined the whole film


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> You are now making me wonder how you are going to do that!


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Shodai said:


> I hope Sasuke and Naruto all die for being a series with a retarded fanbase.


why hello thar 



Zaru said:


> I like how they never explained where the hell he got those two fodder arrancar schoolgirls


there were a lot of unexplained things in DDR  



Byakuya said:


> dfhdskfhdslkfjds.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i know, the only thing about them that differentiated them apart from the fire and electricity was their hair
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



They were like huge turrets or something

I was like "soi fon finally killed someone " and then...


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They were like huge turrets or something
> 
> I was like "soi fon finally killed someone " and then...



, bitch got owned

Byakuya fricking owned that film with one move


----------



## Yak (Sep 10, 2008)

Sup, convo thread


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


>



LMAO!

damn... that'll hurt in the morning!! 

Somehow I had visions of headstands on swivel chairs!!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I like how they never explained where the hell he got those two fodder arrancar schoolgirls



They had arrancar school girls in the movie? were they hot?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

The art killed him though


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

Soifon killed someone in the Bount arc 

--

Headstands on swivel chairs work too.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> They had arrancar school girls in the movie? were they hot?



Not overly. Plus their abilities were boring


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> The art killed him though



who are you talking about? Byakuya?
in that case i agree


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Headstands on swivel chairs work too.



*Quick get on the chair! *

~~~~~~ SPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!! ~~~~~~  

LMAO! 

We once had a swivel chair race in work!


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> who are you talking about? Byakuya?
> in that case i agree


yes, what the hell was that travesty in the senkai scene 



dixie said:


> *Quick get on the chair! *
> 
> ~~~~~~ SPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!! ~~~~~~
> 
> ...


i want to work at your place


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

so my final word on Naruto

Sasuke will kill Madara, Naruto will kill Pein and then Nagato will come out and be the final villian



~L~ said:


> yes, what the hell was that travesty in the senkai scene



yeah well the whole movie had shitty animation, and Byakuya and Unohana looked the worst

but i rather liked the music


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

Swivel chair races are amazing. As is swivel chair jousting.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> so my final word on Naruto
> 
> Sasuke will kill Madara, Naruto will kill Pein and then Nagato will come out and be the final villian
> 
> ...


a naruto+sasuke combo will be good to watch 

i felt pity for Hitsu who was injured the entire movie 



Kribaby said:


> Swivel chair races are amazing. As is swivel chair jousting.


 lots of office space?


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

You can do it anywhere, even confined to a hallway if you're really hardcore 

Also, it's halfhearted's 3-year joinversary. o: She probably doesn't care much for the date itself, but I'll pretend she does when she shows up.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> a naruto+sasuke combo will be good to watch
> 
> i felt pity for Hitsu who was injured the entire movie
> 
> ...



...how dare you feel like that for him...

my favourite moment of the whole movie was:


*Spoiler*: __ 



when hisagi was on top of that gate with the moon behind him and he used that Kidou....so badass


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> You can do it anywhere, even confined to a hallway if you're really hardcore
> 
> Also, it's halfhearted's 3-year joinversary. o: She probably doesn't care much for the date itself, but I'll pretend she does when she shows up.



We can be like CONGRATS MEG and she'll be like "um, for what?"


----------



## ez (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Ha I just read the spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This sounds wonderful...in theory :>


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> You can do it anywhere, even confined to a hallway if you're really hardcore
> 
> Also, it's halfhearted's 3-year joinversary. o: She probably doesn't care much for the date itself, but I'll pretend she does when she shows up.


win any jousting tournaments? 



The Medicine Seller said:


> ...how dare you feel like that for him...
> 
> my favourite moment of the whole movie was:
> 
> ...


i actually like hitsugaya  


*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought his release of his shikai was pretty good during the hisagi and kira fight but tbh, i think the best animated release in the movie was Ikkaku.  

shiro chan was like a small wounded boy the entire show, how can you not feel pity for him  his actions in the movie were  though but that's the script


----------



## Yak (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol, Narutospoilers  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke thinks he's cool and badass now with all his 'HAAAAAATE' thing going on. God, I hope he so gets his ass beat right after he walks into his hometown.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> win any jousting tournaments?
> 
> 
> i actually like hitsugaya
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



because he is an idiot, his reason for following the bad guy was stupid, what he did after he met him, was stupid, then when he did anything else he was stupid, all his actions were quite contrived

lol, then ICHIGO of all people pretending to understand him about an event that actually isnt canon is just,,,,lol, sorry about the rant, tht movie just sucked arse




Naruto Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



didnt Sasuke go through his "hate" phase already?

so let me get this right, all the way through while Itachi wanted him to have hate, he did anything NOT to have hate, but now that Itachi is dead he is going to hate like crazy


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kenpachi gettin owned was funny even tho hes like my fav char


----------



## Kri (Sep 10, 2008)

Wonderful idea Zaru 

--

We didn't have any tournaments, though I will certainly propose it now


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

I should really watch this movie


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _naruto spoilers_ 



Raikage  and lol sasuke , what an idiot


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 10, 2008)

hello

are the spoilers out?

*goes to see*


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

(914235th time) hollie i love your ava


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks pek

now you get one


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

naruto:


*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm actually liking the batshit insane psycho Sasuke, i want him to get reenger for Itachi, good on him


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _DDR_ 



lol i know the entire move plot was just  i knew shit was going to hit the fan when they introduce the idea of zanpaktous capable of having two owners. and like central 46 has some say in it or shit. goddamn i love aizen for killing them off 

and yeah the whole ichigo trying to relate to hitsu thing was so hilarious and weak. try again anime team 






> Naruto Spoilers:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



about naruto, i'm just gonna play the waiting game. for now, i'll just stare at the pretty "angry eye sasuke" panel 





Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kenpachi gettin owned was funny even tho hes like my fav char


i lol hard at that as well, but hey he got a comeback


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Thanks pek
> 
> now you get one




get me one :I


maybe later i'll do a repeat of something in my ava folder


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

hmmm....i'll take it 

now i need something on my custom title to go with it


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 10, 2008)

So I changed my mind and decided to watch DDR after all  
I'm not expecting much, only nausea due to Hitsugaya overload, but I want to see Ichigo in action 


6 mins in, it's blah:/


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

the action only really picks up at the end of the movie, but i'm not sure if you will enjoy or laugh at it though


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

a question to all those who have watched DDR, imagine the role of Hitsugaya was filled by Mayuri....now tell me just how much better that film would have been


*Spoiler*: __ 



twin bankai's FTW


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

ooohhh 

DDR = diamond dust rebellion

diamond dust rebellion = bleach movie


it's subbed?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

@TMS
if it were Mayuri, the filler villain would get owned and there would be no story. Mayuri won't get bogged down with "emotional issues". he's slice him up and go experiment on him 

@E
yes it has by DB


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> the action only really picks up at the end of the movie, but i'm not sure if you will enjoy or laugh at it though



Lol, I'll probably be doing both 

12 mins in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamamoto is so predictable and Soifon is a bitch, but it's nothing new


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _DDR_ 



 they basically made SS look like an arse....again.  i don't watch bleach anime anymore but i heard about the latest story


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi. 


I'm reading Jane Eyre again.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> I'm reading Jane Eyre again.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

The spoiler's a white box with a little red X? ?



So which Sakura is going to be in your sig? If it's the one from Naruto, I'm going to hate you.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 10, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm reading Jane Eyre again.



Hi 


21min
*Spoiler*: __ 



wth??? Hitsugaya did NOT just leave Ichigo hurt and bleeding all alone


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> The spoiler's a white box with a little red X? ?
> 
> 
> 
> So which Sakura is going to be in your sig? If it's the one from Naruto, I'm going to hate you.



lol, its a surprise



della said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 21min
> ...



he is such an asshile


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

If it is...I'll...I'll...smack you! >___>


Hi della 


I love Toshiro.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

21 min is where I stopped yesterday night. After 6 hours


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> If it is...I'll...I'll...smack you! >___>
> 
> Hi della
> 
> I love Toshiro.



lol, if its what?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 10, 2008)

I love seeing Kitamura Koume's version of Aizen in Ezana's sig today :3

/random, possibly pointless interjection


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

If it's Suckufails from Naruto. >__<


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I love seeing Kitamura Koume's version of Aizen in Ezana's sig today :3
> 
> /random, possibly pointless interjection



HAPPY 3rd ANNIVERSARY



xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> If it's Suckufails from Naruto. >__<


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

HH reveal all your main art sources


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> HH reveal all your main art sources



The entire internet, lol


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 10, 2008)

34 min
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, it's all great but where's the plot 
Kira is there too, awesome 
How can they have identical zanpakutos at the same time o_0



I'll shut up now and finish watching


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's never explained. Even Mayuri says it's not possible. 
Nobody cares, apparently


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

della said:


> 34 min
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



filler logic defeats your logic

now shut up and keep watching


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> HAPPY 3rd ANNIVERSARY



Thank you! 

And, thanks earlier to Chris for bring it to my everyone's attention!



Byakuya said:


> HH reveal all your main art sources





Zaru said:


> The entire internet, lol



What he said 

I'm not sure that I have any "main" areas. Looking at my bookmarks, there's probably more than a thousand sites listed for various fandoms, usually with a rating (I don't bookmark sites that I'd rate less than 3 stars out of 5) and main characters featured along with it. (/OCD organization)


But, typically, I just use yahoo.jp, searching specifically for a series and art from said series; then, I tend to follow up on the various fanlistings that show followed by searching through the bookmark section of any decent sites that I find to locate more areas of interest. Also, nearly all series have some form of "search site" specifically for the show, even if they are only four episodes in. So, I often abuse those, as well as general Japanese fanart search engines.

In other words, I could give you the best sites for a specific fandom that I have, but no real main for anything.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been staring for quite some time at the white box.
I'm currently unable to think anything to write, I've decided to share with you my current lack of on-line communicative capacity.  
Good bye. 

Perhaps I'll be back later, when words will have stopped failing me.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy 3rd anniversary hh dear <3


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _DDR_ 




well ichigo DID leave hitsu bleeding on his bed since he's going to call inoue tmr  

and yeah twin zanpaktou whoopee  

i really hate central 46. all hail aizen


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _DDR_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know some people joke about Aizen doing a good thing by killing them but i am cancerously serious, best thing Aizen ever did


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

I totally agree TMS  i think the anime team secretly hates SS


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol, eww.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Hitsugaya is a fattie.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

della   

So I guess DDR wasn't too fantastic, this is why we should have a movie on the vizard.

Actually turning the pendulum arc into a movie... what do you guys think?


----------



## Shodai (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

della said:


> Lol, eww.



thats my next sig



Cyborg Superman said:


> della
> 
> So I guess DDR wasn't too fantastic, this is why we should have a movie on the vizard.
> 
> Actually turning the pendulum arc into a movie... what do you guys think?



i think you're a fricking genius cybie, except theywould crap all over it

and Shodai just ruined the best part of the film


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

someone make a gif of kenpachi getting one sliced owned  

kenpachi fans should be glad that they gave that mountain moment to kenpachi as his comeback  some other fans aren't so lucky.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> someone make a gif of kenpachi getting one sliced owned
> 
> kenpachi fans should be glad that they gave that mountain moment to kenpachi as his comeback  some other fans aren't so lucky.



Lol if that shit was canon 
His lifting strength would be so huge, the battledomes would rage


----------



## Shodai (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> someone make a gif of kenpachi getting one sliced owned
> 
> kenpachi fans should be glad that they gave that mountain moment to kenpachi as his comeback  some other fans aren't so lucky.



It was hilarious when he just ZOOMED THE FUCK IN AND ATTACKED THE ENEMY while the rest of the Gotei 13 where just standing there, having shat themselves. 

Well he didn't really get owned, considering that one slice did nothing to him lol, and after having received the minor wound (for Kenpachi, anyone else and that would have been fatal - oh wait, Bleach, fatal for any non named character) he lifted up a fucking mountain, I would say he did pretty well 

Shame the writers didn't know what to do with him after that point and just forgot about him after that point though 



Zaru said:


> Lol if that shit was canon
> His lifting strength would be so huge, the battledomes would rage



Well considering is "lol 2hands" made Hueco Mundo practically explode, i can't really se-

No, i'm bullshitting, there's no way he should be able to do that. If so, when he got to Hueco mundo, he should have just lifted Las Noches up or something.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol if that shit was canon
> His lifting strength would be so huge, the battledomes would rage


it's a double edged sword. at one end you get zomg kenpachi fuken own a castle and the other kenpachi got owned by mr "i-wanna-be-the-ultimate-ice-dragon" 

@Shodai
i know, but it was still funny as hell seeing Kenpachi get "affected" by that slice. like wtf  ah well powerlevels were really screwed in this movie. Anime team likes to screw the gotei 13 over


----------



## Shodai (Sep 10, 2008)

He didn't get owned. Owned would have been if the Ice Dragon killed him with a pie or something


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol kenpachi would rape hitsu so bad in canon


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

the more i think about the movie the more i realize so many things were wrong about it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> the more i think about the movie the more i realize so many things were wrong about it



I stopped thinking about it as soon as I closed the media player. It's not worth the effort


----------



## Yak (Sep 10, 2008)

I didn't have high expectations on the movie anyway so I'd say a couple of scenes were quite decently animated, we got the chance to see a lot of bankais and shikais to actually be used the way they should; as in 'usefully'. Also, Hyourinmaru, while generally horribly overrated in the manga with its reputation, actually showed some amazing feats in this movie even though it was Kusaka's 'fake' Hyourinmaru. Those gigantic ice pillars the size of multi-storied buildings owned.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 10, 2008)

omg, the best moment of the movie just happened, I'm making a gif right now


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

What's the best moment?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm very intrigued by what della considers as the best moment in the movie


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

della said:


> omg, the best moment of the movie just happened, I'm making a gif right now



does it involve Hisagi


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Are we still discussing this garbage movie?


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes Bya


----------



## Yak (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Are we still discussing this garbage movie?



Yes. In particular how bad Byakuya's performance was. Even worse than in the actual manga.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 10, 2008)

that movie...is it worth watching...just to know if I'm loosing my time or not


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> does it involve Hisagi



No 

It involves Hitsugaya and Ichigo's left fist


----------



## Yak (Sep 10, 2008)

della said:


> No
> 
> It involves Hitsugaya and Ichigo's left fist



Hrm, the 'Hitugaya vs Hisagi's Kidou - winner: Hisagi' was better.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

well Yak, with that sort of art, one does wonder if that's really Byakuya in that movie


----------



## Yak (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> well Yak, with that sort of art, one does wonder if that's really Byakuya in that movie



It could have been Hisana.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

della said:


> No
> 
> It involves Hitsugaya and Ichigo's left fist



lol, i cant even remember that, remind me what happened at what point


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

1-0 England
1-0 Poland  

:WOW


----------



## Shodai (Sep 10, 2008)

della said:


> No
> 
> It involves Hitsugaya and Ichigo's left fist





The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, i cant even remember that, remind me what happened at what point



It was when Ichigo just punched Hitsugaya in the face

Fucking classic


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

della said:


> No
> 
> It involves Hitsugaya and Ichigo's left fist


oh shit i forgot about that i lol hard when i saw that thinking oh boy people going to have fun with that 



Yak said:


> It could have been Hisana.


Now now don't give the anime team anymore brilliant ideas  we can't handle such win


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll just look cool because I've not bothered to give the movie none of my bandwidth or space


----------



## Shodai (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> 1-0 England
> 1-0 Poland
> 
> :WOW



War break out or something Hollie?


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

Shodai said:


> War break out or something Hollie?



football


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I'll just look cool because I've not bothered to give the movie none of my bandwidth or space


Not even to see Hitsu get punched?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

...

of course not, waste of my time xD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Not even to see Hitsu get punched?



That bitchslap moment was brilliant


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Look at Yak trying to be amusing


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> ...
> 
> of course not, waste of my time xD


you're secretly dl the movie as we speak


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

I didn't either


----------



## Yak (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Look at Yak trying to be amusing



Look at Bya trying to cope


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

i actually thought the first movie wasnt too bad for an anime movie, but this is considering that i just came off the Naruto movies

but i think the first one was better than this one.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

10 Pages while I was gone pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

hey Sin, this happens sometimes with the convo thread

does the Konoha Library have a Convo Thread?


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

If it does, why would you wanna go there? D:

So many noobs.

And you guys have all the fun while I'm gone


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

There's another Library?


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> If it does, why would you wanna go there? D:
> 
> So many noobs.
> 
> And you guys have all the fun while I'm gone



coz sometimes watching noobs try to out-noob each other is fricking hilarious

then you butt in with some sense and knowledge and you get negged up the arse


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello sin pek


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> There's another Library?


No Hollie, there's nothing but this section <3

I'd like the KL2 Convo Thread to be more active though D:


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 10, 2008)

I finished the gif 


Hey Neliel, Poland's winning 2:0 already XD


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

whenever i venture to the _other_ library i get myself banned or told off 

Yeh I know  della


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> whenever i venture to the _other_ library i get myself banned or told off
> 
> Yeh I know  della


That's why you should stay here with us 

TMS!! GREAT NEWS.



> *Episode 25*
> Death Scythes Reunion! ~Preventing Father's Personnel Changes!?~
> _Shoushuu! desusaizusu 〜fusege papa no jinji idou!!?~
> 召集！デスサイズス 〜ふせげパパの人事異動！！？〜_
> ...



Confirmed


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> No Hollie, there's nothing but this section <3



It's true. All of the other sections are actually a mock-up created by the BBC for unknown but probably nefarious purposes.



> I'd like the KL2 Convo Thread to be more active though D:


I agree. And, it would also be nice if the Channel 12 thread could see more posts, as well.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> That's why you should stay here with us
> 
> TMS!! GREAT NEWS.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



justin,justin,justin


 cant waitpek

so it will include the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Arachne arc


cant wait for the mosquito guys crowning moment


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh god the gif, della


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> It's true. All of the other sections are actually a mock-up created by the BBC for unknown but probably nefarious purposes.
> 
> I agree. And, it would also be nice if the Channel 12 thread could see more posts, as well.


You know, I find it odd, the individual threads so amazingly well in those sections, but the convo threads seem to go neglected.

Could it be lack of exposure?

I'm sure there's enough popular manga to talk about in the convo thread.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

there;s a convo thread in Channel 12?

why did no-one tell me


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

SE needs to win anime of the month for the new arc start


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

second SE arc isn't as good as the first I don't find

probably the lack of a certain character


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> second SE arc isn't as good as the first I don't find
> 
> probably the lack of a certain character


If you think about it though, he's probably one of the most central characters of the arc. Whenever he reappears, shit will go down big time D:

Personally, I think it's just as good. The first arc focused a lot on pre-established characters, this one mixes it up a little.

That's why I love SE, every character gets a chance.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> SE needs to win anime of the month for the new arc start



where do i vote



Ammanas said:


> second SE arc isn't as good as the first I don't find
> 
> probably the lack of a certain character



i think its because the new arc is more of a distraction from the MAIN villian until he is fully ready, but then again it is introducing some big players.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin, am I hallucinating? It looksl ike your sig is changing everytime I look at it


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Plus, how can you hate this arc's villains, they''re so badass 

@Zaru: It changes every time you refresh. It's a PHP script.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Afternoon, Convo thread. 

Like my new set? (Thanks Sin) 

New Deadman Wonderland chapter was awesome.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol thanks to all these soul eater gifs I don't need to read or watch the anime cos I already know everything


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> where do i vote



Soul Eater won less than six months ago. It will be a few more months before the series can potentially see nomination, sadly.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> @Zaru: It changes every time you refresh. It's a PHP script.



I didn't know such a thing is possible on a forum. Interesting ?


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I didn't know such a thing is possible on a forum. Interesting ?


It has nothing to do with forum permissions really.

As long as you have a webspace where you can put images and a "sig.php" file, you just wrap it in IMG tags.

@HH: I was afraid so T__T


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> Plus, how can you hate this arc's villains, they''re so badass



that aren't 

--

needs more stein bathing in a shower of blood


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> that aren't
> 
> --
> 
> needs more stein bathing in a shower of blood


That's my favorite gif too 

You don't find 
*Spoiler*: __ 



saw guy


 epic? D:


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Lol thanks to all these soul eater gifs I don't need to read or watch the anime cos I already know everything



hey now we still don't know their names and such so all is not lost


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

nah I think he's pretty boring >_>

he's redeemed by the fact he's faced off with justin a couple of times though


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> That's my favorite gif too
> 
> You don't find
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i personally rate Free above 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw


 and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin


 above them all

but the villians in part two are incidental until 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Arachne


 herself starts to fight and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eibon


 shows what he is made of


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

^ He's not boring  Though his fights are epic. They're both such entertaining characters.

(P.S. HH told us not to post character names because they're spoilers)

@CS and L: That's your own fault for not reading/watching the epic


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

hey Tom, you have to spoiler tag 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin's


 name

and i dont think 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw


 would be as interesting if it wasnt for his rivalry with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin




also, nice set NM


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin's


 voice actor better be epic


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Heh, I love 

*Spoiler*: __ 



saw guy



but my personal favorites of this arc ar

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mosquito



and

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mifune


. 

I do wonder who 

*Spoiler*: __ 



the bear and mokey guys



are.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

too many tags ¬___¬


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

so many spoilers


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Heh, I love
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



who are those last two?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not really sure, but they appear in chapter 47. they really haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> I'm not really sure, but they appear in chapter 47. they really haven't done anything yet.



oh them, i have NO idea, forgot all about them

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they are good guys and the bear looks like Spirit but it cant be as he cant leave Shinigami's side


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm back, what have I missed?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

To start a new topic, who here reads Deadman Wonderland?


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> I'm back, what have I missed?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> ^ He's not boring  Though his fights are epic. They're both such entertaining characters.
> 
> (P.S. HH told us not to post character names because they're spoilers)
> 
> @CS and L: That's your own fault for not reading/watching the epic



I have no interest in skinny little runts running around trying to be badasses


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello lovelies. 

So a certain Patterson left a message in my User CP 

Hopefully he comes back more often.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm curious, Kusuriuri-kun. What's with the sudden upwelling of interest in Sakura? Have you always been a fan or is this born from some sudden, possibly inspirational revelation that recently came about?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I have no interest in skinny little runts running around trying to be badasses



what about lolis? 

i gtg for now, laters convo thread


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I have no interest in skinny little runts running around trying to be badasses


We're not talking about Code Geass


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

OH MY AIZEN YOU'RE GONNA DIE NOW TMS 


*tries to recover*


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 10, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> To start a new topic, who here reads Deadman Wonderland?



I've actually been reading it since it's initial release.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I'm curious, Kusuriuri-kun. What's with the sudden upwelling of interest in Sakura? Have you always been a fan or is this born from some sudden, possibly inspirational revelation that recently came about?



, see Riku's reaction for the answer

and i love that you call me that, you're the only one that does



~L~ said:


> what about lolis?
> 
> i gtg for now, laters convo thread



bye L, and i should have that edit for you tomorrow



xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> OH MY AIZEN YOU'RE GONNA DIE NOW TMS
> 
> 
> *tries to recover*



there's more where that came from


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Die *****.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Die *****.



:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not gonna forgive you.


----------



## ?? (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh shi-

Hello all


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

What's goin' on here. 

HalfHearted: Ah, I see. I actually stumbled upon it myself. I thought the title was interesting and decided to check it out. After the first chapter, I was hooked and read the rest of them in one sitting (not sure how many there were when I started reading). I love it. 

Doubt isn't that bad either.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

and then i was a mod


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> and then i was a mod




That happens when you delete messages in your profile and such.


----------



## ?? (Sep 10, 2008)

You lie Hollie...and you post here?


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

?! said:


> You lie Hollie...and you post here?



i live here


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

I want to be a mod, I haven't ever been one of a forum as big as this one.


You're hair isn't dyed pink is it Hollie? Or is it a wig?


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i want to work at your place



Sadly it was not in the office I am working in at the moment! *good times.. Good times* 



Kribaby said:


> Swivel chair races are amazing. As is swivel chair jousting.



Swivel chair jousting… I have never tried!

Shopping trolley jousting….  That is another matter indeed!  



*WHATS SHAKING CONVO THREAD!! *

I sooo couldn’t be arsed reading through the rest of the pages


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> Sadly it was not in the office I am working in at the moment! *good times.. Good times*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wasnt in a shopping trolley joust but i ran over my friend with a shopping trolley while he was on the floor in a supermarket, does that count?


----------



## ?? (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> i live here



Lol, so I take it you like bleach then 

I followed LCR here


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i wasnt in a shopping trolley joust but i ran over my friend with a shopping trolley while he was on the floor in a supermarket, does that count?



was it in tescos!!  

and no.. that does not count!! 

He could not defend himself! 

For shame memos.. 

For shame!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

HELLO!


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

?! said:


> Lol, so I take it you like bleach then
> 
> I followed LCR here


Didn't the "Neliel" username tip you off that Hollie likes Bleach 

Anyways, welcome


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> was it in tescos!!
> 
> and no.. that does not count!!
> 
> ...



lol, it was in Morrisons

and he chose to lie on the floor, fricking emo


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

?! said:


> Lol, so I take it you like bleach then
> 
> I followed LCR here



lol, so I take ityou haven't read bleach then 

Neliel is Bleach character


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

?! said:


> Lol, so I take it you like bleach then
> 
> I followed LCR here


Welcome welcome! Help yourself to some punch.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Welcome welcome! Help yourself to some punch.



What Punch


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

HOLLWEEEE


Are you wearing a wig!?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> what about lolis?
> 
> i gtg for now, laters convo thread



Don't worry I am only amused by lolis I don't have the hots for them or anything 

bye


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

oh right, that's not me 

just someone i wish i was 

I'm more nerdy and less attractive


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

So you have a random person in your ava/sig?


----------



## ?? (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> Didn't the "Neliel" username tip you off that Hollie likes Bleach
> 
> Anyways, welcome



Whoops, my bad -_-
Thanks



Neliel said:


> lol, so I take ityou haven't read bleach then
> 
> Neliel is Bleach character



I did, but I stoped after Ishida lost his powers 



NobodyMan said:


> Welcome welcome! Help yourself to some punch.



Thanks as well


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> oh right, that's not me
> 
> just someone i wish i was
> 
> I'm more nerdy and less attractive



most nerdy girls i know are very hot, dont put yourself down


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

How do you even get Enrolled in a thread like this


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, it was in Morrisons
> 
> and he chose to lie on the floor, fricking emo



:amazed

I get called emo in work!! *damn them!*


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> :amazed
> 
> I get called emo in work!! *damn them!*



why was that?, what happened?


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> So you have a random person in your ava/sig?



correct


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

?! said:


> Whoops, my bad -_-
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


He gets them back, if that was your reason for stopping.

And Hollie, you being less attractive than anything is just pure lies


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> What Punch


Mine. 

*moves out of the way to show a whole fountain of punch behind him*

Help yourself.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> correct



But I still Like The Pic's

She has something =D



NobodyMan said:


> Mine.
> 
> *moves out of the way to show a whole fountain of punch behind him*
> 
> Help yourself.



Oeh, Magical =D


----------



## ?? (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> He gets them back, if that was your reason for stopping.
> 
> And Hollie, you being less attractive than anything is just pure lies



Lol, I also stopped because Ichigo is overrated -_-


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

?! said:


> Lol, I also stopped because Ichigo is overrated -_-


Most people here don't like Ichigo 

Or at least, his fights 

You're like 3 years behind times


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

?! said:


> Lol, I also stopped because Ichigo is overrated -_-



He might be behind, but he's still on the point


----------



## ?? (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> Most people here don't like Ichigo
> 
> Or at least, his fights
> 
> You're like 3 years behind times



I'll catch up soon enough then


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

if you say so


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 10, 2008)

That's so weird...why would you just put a random girl there? 

She looks a lot liek a friend of mine on another NF...


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> oh right, that's not me
> 
> just someone i wish i was
> 
> I'm more nerdy and less attractive



that's called photoshop 


that girl looks like this in a normal pic


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> if you say so


Believe in the you that believes in yourself


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> if you say so



You just have to with Style like that =D


----------



## ?? (Sep 10, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> He might be behind, but he's still on the point



Alright, that's good to know


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> That's so weird...why would you just put a random girl there?
> 
> She looks a lot liek a friend of mine on another NF...


Because she's super awesome and looks good in my set 


piccun said:


> that's called photoshop
> 
> 
> that girl looks like this in a normal pic


No 


Sin said:


> Believe in the you that believes in yourself


ok


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Because she's super awesome and looks good in my set



Your so right


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> why was that?, what happened?



LMAO! well nothing happened really.... 

we were just talking about music for research purposes....  and one of the team said yeah... you like that emo music..  You have that emo hair…  you are one of those emos aren’t you!!  

(I told him I was not amused!!) 

But its more of a joke now really…  then we had a long discussion about what an emo was with one of the other guys who was oblivious and didn’t know what we were talking about…  (walks off with her emo hair… ) 



piccun said:


> that's called photoshop
> 
> 
> that girl looks like this in a normal pic



Harry Potter does drag huh!

*I love you piccun!*


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Because she's super awesome and looks good in my set


She does. It's so colorful as well. pek

Oh, and I don't you're ugly at all. You're just being modest.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> LMAO! well nothing happened really....
> 
> we were just talking about music for research purposes....  and one of the team said yeah... you like that emo music..  You have that emo hair?  you are one of those emos aren?t you!!
> 
> ...



Harry Potter?  

I didn't post the actor who plays Harry potter.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> that girl looks like this in a normal pic




I Always Thought there was something strange about him


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

since when was daniel radcliffe a girl


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Man, that smile of his just creeps me out. There's evil behind it.


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

the resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Man, that smile of his just creeps me out. There's evil behind it.



Evil?! more like a freakin' Psycho


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

stop it


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> Harry Potter?
> 
> I didn't post the actor who plays Harry potter.





The Medicine Seller said:


> since when was daniel radcliffe a girl



yeah, that was daniel radcliff  

I thought she was Alexis Bledel 



"接吻" said:


> I Always Thought there was something strange about him



yeah, now that you mention it... 
radcliffe? Bledel?






*Spoiler*: __ 









edit: *posted right picture*


----------



## ez (Sep 10, 2008)

kenpachi stole the movie with this and the prior scene...i couldn't stop laughing when he started laughing.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

, that spoiler pic will haunt me piccun


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

I see a Piccun


And hey Easy Access.


----------



## ez (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey...nice set you got there


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

It's sheryl's time to shine.


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

ezxx said:


> kenpachi stole the movie with this and the prior scene...i couldn't stop laughing when he started laughing.



*kenpachi = best friggin part of that movie!*


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I see a Piccun
> 
> 
> And hey Easy Access.



thanks  

what a great picture :3



easy access?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> thanks
> 
> what a great picture :3
> 
> ...



E-Z-X-X


----------



## ez (Sep 10, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> It's sheryl's time to shine.



I concur 



dixie said:


> *kenpachi = best friggin part of that movie!*



I agree. However, the part where Ichigo KO's hitsugaya had me laughing for a few minutes straight as well. Those two scenes are equal in my eyes.



piccun said:


> thanks
> 
> what a great picture :3
> 
> ...



One of my many nicknames...


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Hime your set


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> E-Z-X-X




I see  



ezxx said:


> I concur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

the more I repeat it in my mind the more it sounds like something a bit...sexual


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Hidan FC vs. Akatsuki Skin Round 2


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hidan FC vs. Akatsuki Skin Round 2



Excuse me, but what?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 10, 2008)

wow! nice pic of Rukia, love the plush bunny =D


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hidan FC vs. Akatsuki Skin Round 2



i'm there in 3...2...


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Excuse me, but what?


Yesterday there was a 4 page argument in the Akatsuki Skin news thread, where a hidan fan attacked the skin, the staff, and the forum because Hidan is blocked in the Akatsuki Skin.

Now they're back


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 10, 2008)

We are clearly lacking something in here.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Lastier said:


> We are clearly lacking something in here.



*pierces heart with a sword*

i looked at the banner more crarefully and WTF IS TEH PROBLEM!!!


----------



## ez (Sep 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> the more I repeat it in my mind the more it sounds like something a bit...sexual



i suppose it might have such connotations


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru, who is that kid in your sig


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> I think it is. he best I've ever got was around 180 kbps



it finished a 25 min episode in 4 mins so its good enough i suppose


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I agree. However, the part where Ichigo KO's hitsugaya had me laughing for a few minutes straight as well. Those two scenes are equal in my eyes.



yes... that scene made me giggle!

But kenpachi made the whole movie for me... cause he is AWESOME! 



Sin said:


> Yesterday there was a 4 page argument in the Akatsuki Skin news thread, where a hidan fan attacked the skin, the staff, and the forum because Hidan is blocked in the Akatsuki Skin.
> 
> Now they're back





My curiosity is gona  get the better of me on this one *goes off in search of craziness*


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *pierces heart with a sword*
> 
> i looked at the banner more crarefully and WTF IS TEH PROBLEM!!!




they blocked Hidan.
 I mean,he's Hidan, not poop on a stick.



ezxx said:


> i suppose it might have such connotations



Oh, I see.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hime your set



Sinnie is a Sheryl fan? 



			
				接吻 said:
			
		

> wow! nice pic of Rukia, love the plush bunny =D



Thanks. There are tons of pictures out there featuring Rukia and Chappy together. 



			
				Easy Access said:
			
		

> I concur



Sidenote: I think I am "Graham Acre's" fangirl, simply because he and I share the same taste in characters for a lot of things. His user title says "I Hate Ranka Lee" which amuses me to no ends. 

Which brings me to my point...Ranka needs to grow up. These past few episodes of MF, without Sheryl just disappointed me, especially since Ranka seems so petty. She abandons the people who saved her, who died for her, her duty as the savior of MF on a silly little whim. Sheryl is a much stronger character, willing to still sing and inspire hope despite the fact that her future seems bleak. I don't know if she'll end up surviving MF or not, but I hope she does.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

> Sinnie is a Sheryl fan?



She's the only thing that made me stick through horrible Frontier for the 17 episodes I stuck through D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

okay, Hidan is behind the see through banner, its not like they moved him, thats where Kishi put him and thats where the wording needed to go, he is crouching for gods sake

the REAL ddeal here is that Pein and Madara are situated like that or at all


----------



## ez (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> yes... that scene made me giggle!
> 
> But kenpachi made the whole movie for me... cause he is AWESOME!



Kenpachi can be awesome until he pulls out Kendo...



Soekihime said:


> Sidenote: I think I am "Graham Acre's" fangirl, simply because he and I share the same taste in characters for a lot of things. His user title says "I Hate Ranka Lee" which amuses me to no ends.
> 
> Which brings me to my point...Ranka needs to grow up. These past few episodes of MF, without Sheryl just disappointed me, especially since Ranka seems so petty. She abandons the people who saved her, who died for her, her duty as the savior of MF on a silly little whim. Sheryl is a much stronger character, willing to still sing and inspire hope despite the fact that her future seems bleak. I don't know if she'll end up surviving MF or not, but I hope she does.



i love his custom title too. ranka comes off as the worst character in the series to me, i can't stand the sight of her. 

sheryl's better to me, but the entire cast is lacking (an outstanding personality) in my opinion. it's one of the reasons i can't like the series that much.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

*casually walks back into the correct Library*


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

> ranka comes off as the worst character in the series to me, i can't stand the sight of her.



  

You're my favorite now.


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> they blocked Hidan.
> I mean,he's Hidan, not poop on a stick.



I'm sooo using that as a quote somewhere!!



ezxx said:


> Kenpachi can be awesome until he pulls out Kendo...



Kenpachi is the epitome of awesomeness full stop!


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

and finally, my 3k post:WOW


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy 3,000th post, Medicnine! 

Or should I say Mr. 3,000!


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and finally, my 3k post:WOW



*cough..... cough....*


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Most excellent.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Bya, get your 7k and upstage him


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and finally, my 3k post:WOW



postwhore  













*Spoiler*: __ 












edit: lol


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i love his custom title too. ranka comes off as the worst character in the series to me, i can't stand the sight of her.
> 
> sheryl's better to me, but the entire cast is lacking (an outstanding personality) in my opinion. it's one of the reasons i can't like the series that much.



Ranka reminds me a lot of a certain character that I shall not name. I thought the series had a lot of potential but floundered by the 10's, especially with Ranka becoming more obsessed over "Alto-kun" (). But yeah, I'm not too much of a fan of Alto either because he's been so blah throughout the series and lacking in any sort of direction. Sensei and I were discussing this and we came up with the conclusion that series featuring a heavy love-triangle always makes the center of it look bad. He/she ends up acting so indecisive because the show's dramatic tension is based around which person will be chosen. Therefore, he's/she's not allowed to be assertive and ends up looking weak.

I almost feel the same way about Alto as I did about Baka..er..Takayuki from KimiNozo , but Alto hasn't made me come close to tearing out my hair..yet. 

Either way, I still ended up liking Sheryl's character a lot. I only wish she had more of a role.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Happy 3,000th post, Medicnine!
> 
> Or should I say Mr. 3,000!



, thanks



dixie said:


> *cough..... cough....*



*cough...jealous...cough*



Byakuya said:


> Most excellent.



indeed



Sin said:


> Bya, get your 7k and upstage him



lol, Bya-kun is welcome to do so



piccun said:


> postwhore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know....and it feels goooooood:WOW


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> postwhore




I was thinking it too  



Sin said:


> Bya, get your 7k and upstage him



Indeed  

Go BYA!! Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



The Medicine Seller said:


> *cough...jealous...cough*



not in the slightest!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and finally, my 3k post:WOW



I'm inclined to laugh because I made that many posts in august alone


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd probably have ~7k if I had all my posts back.

Such a spammer


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm inclined to laugh because I made that many posts in august alone



lol, wow, how the hell

i used to post very slowly, its only in the last 2 weeks or so that i started posting seriously.


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

early unsealing 


quick next 2 posts _don't _get a neg 

eidt: this isn't agony! ...o well.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

5666      get


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, wow, how the hell



Average 100 posts per day 
I don't have school or work right now.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

This convo thread is almost half way done 

*Will get the 14th so he can make it about Kira*


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, wow, how the hell
> 
> i used to post very slowly, its only in the last 2 weeks or so that i started posting seriously.



MEH....

If I put any effort into posting... I'd have you all wiped out!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Average 100 posts per day
> I don't have school or work right now.



lol, i think it was because i only ever posted in the convo thread so i didnt get a lot of posts, now i've begun to venture out again i will get much more

i've gotten 50 posts per day in this thread alone


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, i think it was because i only ever posted in the convo thread so i didnt get a lot of posts, now i've begun to venture out again i will get much more



I mainly post in the FCs *where posts don't count*


----------



## Shodai (Sep 10, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Sinnie is a Sheryl fan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty ironic considering originally the main character was Ranka and the two secondary characters were 2 males.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

what the?  I forgot what I wanted to post


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> I mainly post in the FCs *where posts don't count*



i didnt know that, why wouldnt they count?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Holy shit, I just watched the latest Bleach episode. 

That pile of crap makes DDR look like TDK-quality.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i didnt know that, why wouldnt they count?



So you've been banned? Read before posting.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

> Posts: 6,999



In b4 upstage.


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> what the?  I forgot what I wanted to post



Senior moment piccun?  



The Medicine Seller said:


> i didnt know that, why wouldnt they count?



I don't know.... 

But if they did count...  my post count would probably be higher than yours


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

lol, studio shitrot.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

> Posts: 7,000



Upstaged


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> lol, studio shitrot.



:WOW:WOW:WOW

you gotta explain what that was Nelly

are you gonna get 5k tomorrow Sin?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

My real postcount would be 9000 something


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Pretty ironic considering originally the main character was Ranka and the two secondary characters were 2 males.



I knew that, I think the director mentioned it in one of the interviews. 

It still stands that in my opinion, and it seems congruent with a lot of others, that Sheryl outshone Ranka. So yes, it's very ironic that they didn't portray Ranka well.

But then again, they did scrap Ranka as being main for a reason.


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

but hey bya, it aint as shitty as naruto 

now that's a fucken shitfest 

i almost spammed konoha tv with hardcore lesbian porn after seeing that

but then i realized that my gift to NF would go unseen and decided against it


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> :WOW:WOW:WOW
> 
> you gotta explain what that was Nelly
> 
> are you gonna get 5k tomorrow Sin?


Probably.

I want my posts back tho


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Yamamoto couldn't even put up a fight against fucking filler Amagai, did Naruto top that this week?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie said:


> Senior moment piccun?




yeah, let's call it _senior moment_


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Yamamoto couldn't even put up a fight against fucking filler Amagai, did Naruto top that this week?



i wish Vault was here, he would have a very ghetto moment


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> So you've been banned? Read before posting.



It's kinda sad how I hold the record of most posts in a single thread


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

just shows how awesome you are


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Seriously, Pierrot shouldn't be allowed anywhere near the Bleach franchise. 

If only a proper studio like Madhouse pulled the strings


----------



## ez (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Yamamoto couldn't even put up a fight against fucking filler Amagai, did Naruto top that this week?



wait a second



i think i have to watch this for lulz



> If only a proper studio like Madhouse pulled the strings



Gainax or Bones please


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's kinda sad how I hold the record of most posts in a single thread



20k in a SINGLE thread?....

you are awesome Zaru


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Gainax or Bones please



Or those.

I'm a sucker for Madhouse though.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

I've only managed

Banned matches


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Or those.
> 
> I'm a sucker for Madhouse though.



i'm watching X'amd right now and Bones would do a great job with Bleach

and what has Madhouse worked on?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> 20k in a SINGLE thread?....
> 
> you are awesome Zaru





Neliel said:


> just shows how awesome you are



Oh well


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I've only managed
> 
> Banned matches



how do you bring that up on a thread Nelly?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Check the postcount of a thread. It's a link that creates a popup.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and what has Madhouse worked on?




_Akagi_
_Claymore_
_Clover_

 

)
)

 

_Monster_
_Nana_
)
""

 

_Ultraviolet: Code 044_


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

and



)
_X_

as well as FFVII: Last Order.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, some of those are pretty great series, i'm a fan of some of those, i normally dont pay attention to the studio unless its plastered at the front like Bones do.


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm going to bed before i die, goodnight all


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

good nite hollie


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

night Nelly


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Night Hollieshake


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Good night Hollie.

And shit, I didn't know some of my favourite anime were made by madhouse


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

G'night Nelly. 

And Madhouse has done some pretty good work. I know I wouldn't mind if they did Bleach. 

One can dream.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Good night convo thread


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

They did a great job on Claymore, minus the rubbish ending of course.

I really wished they'd just taken a break after episode 19 or so.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

night Zaru

Madhouse has done Death Note....i'm sold


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Goodnight Hollie and Zaru.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Night Zaru. 

And yeah, they really could have ended Claymore better than they did. It was still pretty good though. 

And they did an awesome job on Death Note.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

*makes sinnie read one piece*


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2008)

good night everyone, i'm off for tonight

*yawn*


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

Same here, night.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Night Medicine, Bya. 

Sleep well.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Night TMS 

Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> *makes sinnie read one piece*


I'm on Volume 5


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

What happens around those chapters?


----------



## dixie (Sep 10, 2008)

I too am leaving!

GOOD NIGHT CONVO THREAD!!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

What arc is that again, Sin?

And goodnight Dixie, sleep well.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> What happens around those chapters?


They just picked up Ussopp.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 10, 2008)

Ah, I liked Usopp's arc. Now it starts to get really good. Keep reading.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh yeah I remember that! Good arc. I really liked captain Kuro.


----------



## E (Sep 10, 2008)

anybody read d.grayman? 

no spoilars 

i'm only on liek 30 or so


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

E said:


> anybody read d.grayman?
> 
> no spoilars
> 
> i'm only on liek 30 or so


Allen dies.
Lenalee is a man.











Ooops


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm getting off early tonight. 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2008)

I take the time during my busy school schedule to catch up with you guys and you've all left half an hour prior?



I should be studying anyway . Away I go.


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning Convo Thread!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Dixie 


I screwed up my sleeping schedule D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Siiiiiiin!  

*injects sin with sleeping liquid* 

Jooo sleep now!! 

(ah that sucks....  you didnt take a nap did you!!)


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

I passed out at like 6 and slept till now (midnight).

Now I'm screwed for the rest of the day T__T


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

*slaps sin repeatedly* 

You are gona be sooo wrecked… 

I kinda did that yesterday after my migraine I took a nap… and now I’m screwed cause I’m already thinking about home time!!! 

Although... I am finding it amusing.. every time I arrive into work its midnight over there!  

I NEED TEA!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

I love how Sin is in pain from lack of sleep, and Dixie's only cure is to inflict _more_ pain upon him.


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

But he?s not in pain if I knocked him out with sleeping drugs TV!

I?m helping him really... he should be grateful!!

 *plus? I went to bed at 2:30am last night.. had to get up at 6am!!  I am suffering too!*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Flawless logic


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

*injects TV with sleeping drugs*

I'm sorry you were saying


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I love how Sin is in pain from lack of sleep, and Dixie's only cure is to inflict _more_ pain upon him.


Hitting me or injecting me with things is always her way of fixing things T_T


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hitting me or injecting me with things is always her way of fixing things T_T



You'd be lost without me!! 

*hits sin with mallet... that should undoubtedly put him to sleep!!*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> *injects TV with sleeping drugs*
> 
> I'm sorry you were saying



Something about you being right.

I forget now, I'm kinda sleepy.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

I won't be able to sleep at all, I'll just stick it through and try to get home early so I can sleep.


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Something about you being right.
> 
> I forget now, I'm kinda sleepy.



now you're getting it TV  

*Hands TV pillow and blankey* 

gooo to sleeep close your eyes.... etc...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Good morning library ~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning Zaru.

I take it from your delightful movie comments in this thread a Review will not be in the works?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

It would take a whole afternoon at least, and today is chapter release day


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

zaru, i'd just do something like the top five worst (or luzly) scenes. xD

The movie is so damn horrible...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll consider it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm gonna watch it anyway. 

And chapter release day?  It's just under 24 hours until I start seeing chapters.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

I just realized it's thursday


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I have that problem too -.-


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

I just realised.... I didn’t realise it was Thursday earlier!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Is it sad that I set my clock earlier to be awake for the first chapter discussions? T_T


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Is it sad that I set my clock earlier to be awake for the first chapter discussions? T_T



Ummmmmmmmmmmmm!  

No....  

Each to their own my friend! *i have set alarms to be woken up for more trivial things than this! *


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

*nudges thread*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning Neliel


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

*thread nudges back*


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Good Morning TV


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

morning

I want those fillier fight to end up...I dont like them..


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

*gets the heart paddles out* 

CLEAR!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

It lives!


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

I feel a little sick today


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh noes 

Today not a good day, Neliel?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll fix you up Hollie


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Tv that?s not how you do it!

It?s more like?

ITS ALIIIIIIIIVE!! 



Neliel said:


> I feel a little sick today



hands nel some lemon and honey tea.... that should help!!


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh noes
> 
> Today not a good day, Neliel?


no 
Still early though so it can only get better 


Ammanas said:


> I'll fix you up Hollie



Thanks


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

that's the spirit 

[positive] attitude can improve your condition fairly quickly


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> Tv that’s not how you do it!
> 
> It’s more like…
> 
> ...



I dont like tea..but can you give me some?...I cought a cold yesterday and i dont feel very good

dixie


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Tea!!! That is a great idea, thanks :3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning is a terrible terrible thing. That may be dragging you down.


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Nooooooooooo yari has a cold!! 

*sticks yari in a bed with a hot water bottle and some lemon and honey tea… sticks nel in another bed beside her * 

Now no moving… you’ll both get better soon…

*people should note…. I was actually gona train to be a nurse before I realised working in the NHS was just way too much for me!* 

*clinks of kettles and lemon tea cups can be heard in the abckground!*


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Morning is a terrible terrible thing. That may be dragging you down.



it's nopt the only thing


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> Nooooooooooo yari has a cold!!
> 
> *sticks yari in a bed with a hot water bottle and some lemon and honey tea? sticks nel in another bed beside her *
> 
> ...



thanks dixie....you should be a nurse

I like lemons


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Poor Hollie


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

hy sin

your set reminds me I have to watch soul eater...at what episode they are now...I watched until 15


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> it's nopt the only thing



No?


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Yariko said:


> hy sin
> 
> your set reminds me I have to watch soul eater...at what episode they are now...I watched until 15


23 is the latest RAW. 22 is the latest subbed.

 I finally reached the famous "Arlong Park" Arc.

I'm kinda disappointed with Arlong's design, I was expecting something epic and he's ugly D:

WHERE ARE MAH BISHIES?


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

But there's no possible way I pregnant


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

I must watch it  8 episodes aren't much...soul eater is awesome

That pic


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> But there's no possible way I pregnant



NO.... NEL IS A GOOD GIRL!


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> NO.... NEL IS A GOOD GIRL!



well it's more the fact of who I sleep with


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Hollie


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

But the biggest problem is being single for months


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> well it's more the fact of who I sleep with


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> well it's more the fact of who I sleep with



NEL IS A _BAD_ GIRL 



OMG! :amazed


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

that sure is a beautypek..look at hiser lips...and....


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> snip


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Lips are actually a pain to colour, believe it or not.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

ah nothing better than to come across a sensual pic of coolhorn


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 11, 2008)

I made a Kira smiley 
(he deserves a better one, but damn, it's hard to make )


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

You should be like lastier and byakuya and put that in your rep messages


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

i think i like this scene too much :x

i laughed at it a few times, again, just now


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

^it's like everyone's pent up frustration against hitsu just explodes in that scene 

#1 character my ass  *punch*


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

give the hair a dark outline della


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> ^it's like everyone's pent up frustration against hitsu just explodes in that scene
> 
> #1 character my ass  *punch*



Probably true at least on a subconscious level



della said:


> Is that better? Anyway, I'll work on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow


----------



## E (Sep 11, 2008)

morning convoers 


lol, naruto spoilers [/slowpoke.jpg]


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

woo I just lied my way out of work on saturday


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

that's the spirit tom <3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

How can you lie your way out? Did you say you were sick?


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> give the hair a dark outline della



Thanks for the tip, it looks better 



E said:


> morning convoers
> 
> 
> lol, naruto spoilers [/slowpoke.jpg]



I don't even want to know, I'm not too happy with the manga lately


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

they called and said

can you work saturday

I said

no

they said

ah why not

I said

I'm in London

seeing family

...

they said

hrm ok

I said

cheers


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

wow the i'm out of town trick  classic xD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice, Mori. 

As for that punching scene, does it look kinda slowed down to you guys? It does for me. Too relaxed for punching Whitey in the face.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

it does look somewhat slow, having not bothered to watch the film I don't know if that's how it was or whether it's the regular gif issue of not actually playing back as fast as the video


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

4 days before I'm due to start Uni I finally get my confirmation letter


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

that kinda sounds like how my convo with an army recruiter went just two days ago

---

grats on that hollie


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Speaking of Uni, filling out my applications tonight


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Arlong Park is win 

Made Nami cry


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## E (Sep 11, 2008)

lolwut?


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


>


ROFL.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

someone randomly send you that Pm Hollie?


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

yep, it's made my day


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh shit is Ulq after me now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's Ez, making your day a little brighter.

Adobe Reader isn't printing the words of these pages >_<


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> woo I just lied my way out of work on saturday



I wish I could lie my way outa work right now.. I am editing an hour and a half of audio ? (first cut needs to be down to 10 mins ? then cut again from that?   ) 



Neliel said:


> 4 days before I'm due to start Uni I finally get my confirmation letter



Yay administration! 

Smoking is bad for you hollie? *but it looks cool!*


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

what ulqui wants, ulqui gets


----------



## Kri (Sep 11, 2008)

If he has a hole in his neck and he's still that badass, he doesn't make the best spokesperson.

*Ulquiorra* "Don't smoke, or you could be like _me_."

*Teen A* "Well that's not so bad."

*Teen B *"Seriously. I didn't even want to smoke before, but _now_..."

*Ulquiorra* ">_<"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

*kicks computer*

Stupid printer, stupid Adobe.

I'm gonna sleep on this, then make things right in the morning. Night all pek


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Let's all have sex


----------



## E (Sep 11, 2008)

take me to the stars


----------



## Kri (Sep 11, 2008)

Night TV


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> *kicks computer*
> 
> Stupid printer, stupid Adobe.
> 
> I'm gonna sleep on this, then make things right in the morning. Night all pek


i've come to realize you sleep quite early since we have comparable timezones. 

goodnight


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

night tv

@J. you definately sleep late =p


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm reverting back to my awful sleeping habits that's for sure :3 

is anyone here having msn problems?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

don't think so, though there's only a couple of people on for me and I'm talking to none of them at the mo >_>


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't even logon


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

i think i'm online

i don't even know

i have a d.gray-man episode playing and i'm searching for fanart


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

it's weird, i can't send msgs or i can't receive them. and sometimes it fails to register that people are even online.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

I gave up trying to log in and closed it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Current situation at the microsoft headquarters:

"Sir we're getting complaints that the live messenger isn't working properly"
"Okay let's sit on our arse all day and do nothing"
"K"


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i'm reverting back to my awful sleeping habits that's for sure :3
> 
> is anyone here having msn problems?



hello

yes I do..i cant log in..dont know what's wrong with msn...yesterday was the same


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm logged on but everytime i click on it it asks me there is a runtime error and ask me to debug


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i'm reverting back to my awful sleeping habits that's for sure :3
> 
> is anyone here having msn problems?



they don't let me use msn in work!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

morning everyone

my MSN isnt working either


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i'm logged on but everytime i click on it it asks me there is a runtime error and ask me to debug



It does all kinds of weird shit.

-Not telling that people are online
-Not logging you in
-Not sending messages
-Telling you that someone else logged onto your msn


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It does all kinds of weird shit.
> 
> -Not telling that people are online
> -Not logging you in
> ...



i've not experience that one before


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

it works for me now

but I dont know for how long


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i've not experience that one before



First time it didn't work, it said my msn is logged in on another pc all of a sudden, and I got logged out


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> First time it didn't work, it said my msn is logged in on another pc all of a sudden, and I got logged out



this happened to me too..yesterday I think...same thing


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

mine started working now, fricking MS


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

dgm anime is actually decent these days 

pity it's ending soon


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello Convo Thread !


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

i think mine is starting to work sorta....for now 

DGM anime is ending ez? why, it's been cancelled?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

I got messages from you J, I dunno if you got any back from me?


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

not sure on why, l, i'm just going by what yan mentioned to me a few hours ago

the level four is creepy in the anime.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Wait why is there already a level 4 in the anime? O_o


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

is the anime worth watching, I might look at some eps if it is


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i think mine is starting to work sorta....for now
> 
> DGM anime is ending ez? why, it's been cancelled?



I've heard that Bleach is taking over its timeslot, no idea if its accurate though.


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

the action sequences are pretty good actually. i just spent the morning watching tyki vs allen, and cross vs tyki; i liked both. it's not _amazing_ though. adequate is what i should say i guess. 


and it has norio wakamoto as Winters.

@zaru, i was pretty surprised to find out the anime had gotten this far as well


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

More than surprise, it's sad
They started the anime way too early and now they can't finish
The manga itself had some shitty filler going on too


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I got messages from you J, I dunno if you got any back from me?


i have now <3



ezxx said:


> not sure on why, l, i'm just going by what yan mentioned to me a few hours ago
> 
> the level four is creepy in the anime.


level four that was some crazy design. reminds me to catch up on DGM 

the only anime episode i watch was the one where tyki transformed.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

The DGM anime is pretty cool but im bored of the whole series atm


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Can I Introduce myself?


I'm "接吻" A.k.A.  Kus.

And I was wondering what you al do in a thread like this?


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

you talk to the people here about various subjects of interest to you or them 

hello there


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Talking about random things. Be it bleach related (anime, manga), fanart, daily happenings on NF or generally anything that you bring up and others don't ignore


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok =O?!


So.. It really is just posting about everything and Nothing at all ?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Can I Introduce myself?
> 
> 
> I'm "接吻" A.k.A.  Kus.
> ...



hello..welcome


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Yariko said:


> hello..welcome



Hello =D, Thank You


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Ok =O?!
> 
> 
> So.. It really is just posting about everything and Nothing at all ?



so what should we call you?, Kus?

and yeah just come in and say hi and bring up a subject if you want or join in on one, as long as you arent rude or stupid, you'll be fine.....which begs the question of how i survive in here


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> so what should we call you?, Kus?
> 
> and yeah just come in and say hi and bring up a subject if you want or join in on one, as long as you arent rude or stupid, you'll be fine.....which begs the question of how i survive in here



Kus is Fine, thats the translation of "接吻" in Dutch =P... (so its kiss in English )


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Kus is Fine, thats the translation of "接吻" in Dutch =P... (so its kiss in English )



ok, i'll call you kiss if thats okay

i;m watching X'amd and its a great anime, has anyone else here watched it?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

hey Kus/Kiss? Can we call you that?  it's hard to copy and paste your name :3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> hey Kus/Kiss? Can we call you that?  it's hard to copy and paste your name :3



Kus or Kiss are both fine =P..

Or you can use my real name xD, but that name is dumb (it's Judith) 

The postcount does work here right ? =O


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

I like Kiss better


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Judith is a nice name, nothing wrong with it, and yes Postcount counts here

hey L, i'm working on those edits, they will turn out as masterpieces you will come to praise and cherish


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I like Kiss better



Hahaha, I actually do too 



The Medicine Seller said:


> Judith is a nice name, nothing wrong with it, and yes Postcount counts here



Ahw well... Normaly Everybody calles me Judith (or Jud xD)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Well welcome to the club, Judith


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

i have a friend called Judith 

TMS, i can't wait to see if what you say is true  but i will appreciate nonetheless <3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i have a friend called Judith



Haha, I have one too... Rather Wierd in a Class 



Zaru said:


> Well welcome to the club, Judith



Jeueueuj =D


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Kiss, you are invariably associated with hershey's kisses for me


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Kiss, you are invariably associated with hershey's kisses for me



Is that A good or bad Thing xD?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

haha judith, i shared the same name as one other girl in my class, people often felt it funny when they hear us calling each other


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Kiss, you are invariably associated with hershey's kisses for me



that looks like a few very wrong things


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome Kissu.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> that looks like a few very wrong things



Ahwell.. I'm candy now =P



~L~ said:


> haha judith, i shared the same name as one other girl in my class, people often felt it funny when they hear us calling each other



I know that Feeling, we even came to a point that we would Reacte to the 'Other' Judith. That really Annoys People xD


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Is that A good or bad Thing xD?



Positive 



The Medicine Seller said:


> that looks like a few very wrong things



easy, tiger.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Positive
> 
> 
> 
> easy, tiger.



Lucky for me


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Ahwell.. I'm candy now =P
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Feeling, we even came to a point that we would Reacte to the 'Other' Judith. That really Annoys People xD



 People wondered if we felt weird calling somebody else with our name. we would tell them we don't feel weird calling each other by our names cause we know we're not calling after ourselves :zomg


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

hersheys D:

one of my abiding memories from my trip around the states was that hersheys was some odd chocolate >_>


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> People wondered if we felt weird calling somebody else with our name. we would tell them we don't feel weird calling each other by our names cause we know we're not calling after ourselves :zomg



haha, So true 

But it is wierd to see the faces of people when you're like Out in town and you call your own name =P


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 11, 2008)

entire convo thread. 

god I missed you guys yesterday. Work was horrible. I couldn't post or read. D:

I'll have some major reading to do to catch up


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Kiki


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

hey Kiky, we missed you, sorry to hear about work


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Hellow, I'm the Newest Member here


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Can I Introduce myself?
> 
> I'm "接吻" A.k.A.  Kus.
> 
> And I was wondering what you al do in a thread like this?



WELCOME!!

do you like tea  



The Medicine Seller said:


> and yeah just come in and say hi and bring up a subject if you want or join in on one, as long as you arent rude or stupid, you'll be fine.....which begs the question of how i survive in here



So basically you are calling yourself rude and stuuupid!!  



Ammanas said:


> hersheys D:
> 
> one of my abiding memories from my trip around the states was that hersheys was some odd chocolate >_>



they sell hersheys in centra!!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 11, 2008)

Hollie 
put out that cigarette young lady  

TMS 

Welcome Kiss!


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

kiki  dixie 

i think hersheys kisses are overrated. there are much better chocolate counterparts around


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> WELCOME!!
> 
> do you like tea




IF you have Green Tea I'll Be Fine =D




Kikyo said:


> Hollie
> put out that cigarette young lady
> 
> TMS
> ...




Hello 

Is there something wrong with smokin'


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> WELCOME!!
> 
> do you like tea
> 
> ...



its not like you havent called me those enough times

how are you today Kiky-bear?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to the conversation, Kiss <3

I'm pleased to see that we have a new addition to the ranks rather than having a random talk concerning American 70s heavy metal bands like I feared when I saw the words:



			
				Yariko said:
			
		

> I like Kiss better



And, in this thread, we do pretty much anything and everything. Sometimes pages will be filled with manga and anime analytical LAPs, sometimes there's countless fanart pic posts all in a row, and other days it's just fun, hanging out, chatting. Hope you end up liking it as well as we all do ^^


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Hollie
> put out that cigarette young lady



oh shit 

were you watching me when you wrote that?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Smoking is wonderfully stylish, I started two weeks ago.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Welcome to the conversation, Kiss <3
> 
> I'm pleased to see that we have a new addition to the ranks rather than having a random talk concerning American 70s heavy metal bands like I feared when I saw the words:
> 
> ...



Whaha

I'm not a Kiss fan Though 

But Thank you very much =D





Byakuya said:


> Smoking is wonderfully stylish, I started two weeks ago.




Oeh, Stylish! Haven't heard that one before 

I started like 4 years Ago.. Yeah, I'm a F8cked up Kid


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Whaha
> 
> I'm not a Kiss fan Though


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Smoking is wonderfully stylish, I started two weeks ago.



I can't tell if you're joking or not


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2008)

Now *I'm* the Newest Member here


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, Bya, you have such wonderful priorities <3

I will say this! Smoking back during the days of primarily black and white filmmaking did look incredibly cool. And, were I to be thrown into a world that was, in fact, some kind of parallel, film noir universe, then I would definitely start smoking almost immediately. 

Or, at least, I would light cigarettes and hold them pensively as I gazed out rain-streaked windows. 



"接吻" said:


> I'm not a Kiss fan Though



Then, you get two bonus points for good taste.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Oh, Bya, you have such wonderful priorities <3
> 
> I will say this! Smoking back during the days of primarily black and white filmmaking did look incredibly cool. And, were I to be thrown into a world that was, in fact, some kind of parallel, film noir universe, then I would definitely start smoking almost immediately.
> 
> ...



Ahwell.. I Like My Cigarettes 

Are there even Kiss-Fans anno 2008 ?



Spy_Smasher said:


> Now *I'm* the Newest Member here



Ahw... Poor Me


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome Spy_Smasher. our bleach community keeps growing larger and larger


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Now *I'm* the Newest Member here



hello newbie


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Now You're Poor ?!

Why Aren't I original


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> hello newbie


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome, Spy ^^

Now that we have so much fresh blood infusing our ranks, I'm beginning to be thankful that the BA lacks much in the way of hazing rituals unless your have extremely poor taste in any number of things. It would be rather time-consuming: crushing the spirits of so many other members, just so they can feel reprogrammed and belonging to the community.


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

I like your smiley choice


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Welcome, Spy ^^
> 
> Now that we have so much fresh blood infusing our ranks, I'm beginning to be thankful that the BA lacks much in the way of hazing rituals unless your have extremely poor taste in any number of things. It would be rather time-consuming: crushing the spirits of so many other members, just so they can feel reprogrammed and belonging to the community.



you're scaring me now Megan

hello Spy


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Welcome, Spy ^^
> 
> Now that we have so much fresh blood infusing our ranks, I'm beginning to be thankful that the BA lacks much in the way of hazing rituals unless your have extremely poor taste in any number of things. It would be rather time-consuming: crushing the spirits of so many other members, just so they can feel reprogrammed and belonging to the community.



Whaha, How where you planning to even do that =P

But luckly there aren't any here, I don't Like Hazing Rituals


----------



## Yak (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh shit, its Spy_Smasher. I already feel so molested.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Yak said:


> Oh shit, its Spy_Smasher. I already feel so molested.



Molested o.0?!


Ok, Time for Food =D


Check You People Later

!


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

Yak said:


> Oh shit, its Spy_Smasher. I already feel so molested.



did you enjoy the feeling


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2008)

I am immune to hazing. I have level 1000 Gooba shields and a badass shunpo.


----------



## Yak (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> did you enjoy the feeling



No, I certainly don't. You know, in the OBD I'm some sort of 'village bicycle', I get only passed around and everyone 'rides the Yak'


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you're scaring me now Megan







			
				接吻 said:
			
		

> Whaha, How where you planning to even do that =P
> 
> But luckly there aren't any here, I don't Like Hazing Rituals



Fear not! I wasn't actually thinking about putting anything like that into place <3

But, if I had been, then I'm sure it would've involved some combination of the hazing found in Animal House and the conditioning for the various individuals consumed by some "Borg"like (*has never seen Star Trek, so this is probably a bad reference to use*) entity. Or, more correctly, the internet-based equivalent of these actions. So, pretty much exactly like what you find if you try to go into the Blender or the OBD as a new member. 

I like our community better the way that it is, though ^^


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning all and a warm welcome Judith. 

Most American chocolate is crap, it's too sweet and that overpowers the chocolate flavor. I'd rather prefer a toblerone any day.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i think hersheys kisses are overrated. there are much better chocolate counterparts around


^ agrees with this


The Medicine Seller said:


> how are you today Kiky-bear?


better than yesterday. 


Neliel said:


> oh shit
> 
> were you watching me when you wrote that?


I have internet spy glasses. 

@Kiss, only when, like Hollie, you are trying to quit. 



Byakuya said:


> Smoking is wonderfully stylish, I started two weeks ago.





Spy_Smasher said:


> Now *I'm* the Newest Member here



welcome

we really should come up with a hazing ritual. 

Hey Yakster & Sandy!


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Fear not! I wasn't actually thinking about putting anything like that into place <3
> 
> But, if I had been, then I'm sure it would've involved some combination of the hazing found in Animal House and the conditioning for the various individuals consumed by some "Borg"like (*has never seen Star Trek, so this is probably a bad reference to use*) entity. Or, more correctly, the internet-based equivalent of these actions. So, pretty much exactly like what you find if you try to go into the Blender or the OBD as a new member.
> 
> I like our community better the way that it is, though ^^



aaaand we're back to normal

and that was a good Star Trek reference


----------



## E (Sep 11, 2008)

some chugger took off my advice puppy sig 

hello, what is the current topic?


----------



## Kri (Sep 11, 2008)

A heartfelt welcome to all the new faces! But more importantly, to their respective transcribed personas that will undoubtedly contribute to this sturdy and homey community. Sure, the intricacies of how we relate to each other may make this seem like naught more than a masterful house of cards, but we here in the SL and the BA aren't afraid of glue. Some may find that cheating, but it wouldn't be all that fun to construct such a delightful entity just to make its fragility apparent once the boat rocks.

Things around here can sometimes be a little on the faster pace across most timezones, but drop right in whenever, and nine times out of ten you'll be able to fit right in to the conversation. For that extra one time, you can either sit down and smile and pretend you know what's going on, my personal favorite, or just start a side convo with everyone else on their one-out-of-ten day.

Without further ado... hello. 

--

I'm addicted to Lindt milk chocolate.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

Yak said:


> No, I certainly don't. You know, in the OBD I'm some sort of 'village bicycle', I get only passed around and everyone 'rides the Yak'


!!

or you could see it as everyone just wants a piece of that ass


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

speaking of chocolate, i'm having withdrawal symptoms seeing as i've given it up


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

E said:


> some chugger took off my advice puppy sig
> 
> hello, what is the current topic?



I told you you shouldnt put it there


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> speaking of chocolate, i'm having withdrawal symptoms seeing as i've given it up


Why would you give chocolate up?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Kchan...and something tells me byakun wouldn't smoke for it would jeopardize his work out routine. 



Kribaby said:


> I'm addicted to Lindt milk chocolate.



*notes*

I'll send you some next time I send you a package.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 11, 2008)

/hides chains and handcuffs takes out superglue instead. 

Toblerone 
Dove 
Lindt  i have a huge jar of Lindt truffles at home, mixed chocolate  

lol Sandy, Byakun does like to be healthy.


----------



## E (Sep 11, 2008)

i haven't had chocolate in ages


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2008)

Yak is just being coy. He revels in his "OBD bicycle" status. 



Or maybe that's someone else. I don't actually pay attention to the goings-on of the hoi polloi.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

speaking of chocolate, i had a chocolate milkshake today


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why would you give chocolate up?



its all part of a cause, i'm getting in shape to do some serious running, i want to eventually run the London Marathon, probably not next year but 2010

@~L~:


----------



## Kri (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Sandy pek





The Medicine Seller said:


> speaking of chocolate, i'm having withdrawal symptoms seeing as i've given it up


I gave up chocolate for a year and a half supporting a friend of mine who wanted to give up chocolate for herself. It's only hard for the first short while -- and if you give yourself a set timeframe for how long to be without it, the last short while too.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

Random trivia: White chocolate doesn't actually contain any cocoa beans. I think it's made out of cocoa butter.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

EDIT: Strawberry milkshakes > Chocolate milkshakes



Kikyo said:


> we really should come up with a hazing ritual.



It could be something that fits with the BA, I suppose. Like finding out how many Komamura x Kenpachi fanarts they can see posted before cracking under the weight of the awkwardness. That's really the kind of endurance needed in this community, the ability to withstand mental breakdowns brought about by unsettling images and ideas. 

/ends comment that leads to no new people joining the SL convo thread ever again.



> and that was a good Star Trek reference


Why thank you! I should probably actually watch a single episode of one of the series' or maybe one of the films someday. But, I can't take anything William Shatner does seriously despite a fondness for Leonard Nimoy, and I can't look at Patrick Stewart for extended periods of time without having flashbacks to these horribly done sex scenes he made in a BBC Roman historical drama in the 70s (when he still had a full head of curly hair). So, I probably never will ;_;


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Thanks Sandy pekI gave up chocolate for a year and a half supporting a friend of mine who wanted to give up chocolate for herself. It's only hard for the first short while -- and if you give yourself a set timeframe for how long to be without it, the last short while too.



i gave it up once before for about 3 months, the first month was hellish but the 2nd and 3rd were so simple, i walked into a shop and didnt even glimpse at the HUGE chocolate selection

i have a major sweet tooth



Soekihime said:


> Random trivia: White chocolate doesn't actually contain any cocoa beans. I think it's made out of cocoa butter.



i love your sig


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> speaking of chocolate, i had a chocolate milkshake today



I want that too....all I hate today is awfull tea with lemon


----------



## E (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Random trivia: White chocolate doesn't actually contain any cocoa beans. I think it's made out of cocoa butter.



i lerned something new 


white hot chocolate......


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

@TMS
sometimes you have to give yourself a break and have a kit-kat and indulge yourself a little. maybe you can reward yourself with a piece of chocolate once in awhile.

@Yariko
i love ice lemon teas


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> EDIT: Strawberry milkshakes > Chocolate milkshakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dont watch the Star Trek series whatever you do, it will drive you crap....yes i really did mean what i wrote

i could recommend some of the films though, if you do ever decide to watch any just ask which ones youshould

and Patrick Stewart did a sex scene?

@~L~: i know i could but sugar makes me want sugar....its worse than crack


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> @Yariko
> i love ice lemon teas



that tea wasn't really bad...but i still wanted hot chocolate instead


----------



## Kri (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't see Patrick Stewart without melding his popular roles together in assumption that they are each components of his actual persona. But! It's never stopped me from enjoying his work; quite the opposite, as I think it may even help a little.

_"Wolverine, engage."_


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i gave it up once before for about 3 months, the first month was hellish but the 2nd and 3rd were so simple, i walked into a shop and didnt even glimpse at the HUGE chocolate selection
> 
> i have a major sweet tooth
> 
> ...



Thanks TMS. 

I think some random person mentioned something unsavory about my Robin and Chopper sig causing me to feel alienated from it. I couldn't look at it in the same way. 

But, I had wanted to do a Sheryl sig for a while, and I figured that it was the perfect opportunity considering what's happening in the anime. Not to mention the AltoxSheryl sigs around forum have been stunning recently.

Like Kamishiro Yuki's


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

sandy that looks suspiciously like a rape kiss >_>


----------



## E (Sep 11, 2008)

lolwtf? there's only been a raw release for naruto and already the konoha telegrams is going apeshit 


o well, time to postwhore


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

bleach is out too

though the mirror is fucking horrid


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

> dont watch the Star Trek series whatever you do, it will drive you crap....yes i really did mean what i wrote


Ok. Understood XD



> i could recomment some of the films though, if you do ever decide to watch any just ask which ones youshould


Alright. Thanks muchly for the help. And, if I ever feel a sudden, undeniable need to watch cheesy, classic science fiction made to look slightly less lame due to having better graphics, then I will most definitely take you up on the offer ^^



> and Patrick Stewart did a sex scene?


Yes, multiple ones  

And, to make matters worse [], his partner in the sex scene was the same actress who played Magenta in the Rocky Horror Picture Show film. It was like some horrendous, over-acted spill of badly timed moans and extremely thick body hair. 

The rest of that series is pretty good for a 70s BBC drama though  (with so many murders per episode that it's led to a drinking game). If only because Derek Jacobi is phenomenal, and that somehow shines through even more when he's playing a limping, stuttering, twitching Claudius in the series. Not to mention the fact that John Hurt as Caligula was rather stunning.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Thanks TMS.
> 
> I think some random person mentioned something unsavory about my Robin and Chopper sig causing me to feel alienated from it. I couldn't look at it in the same way.
> 
> ...



i want to sig that so bad, even though i havent seen the anime

was it a comment about beastiality with the robin and chopper sig?


----------



## Yak (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> !!
> 
> or you could see it as everyone just wants a piece of that ass



well, you could certainly say that

I am somewhat muscular and firmly built so you can enjoy playing with my rock-hard frame while i ram my pulsing--

wtf IS WRONG WITH ME  

I should not have drunken so much champaign earlier  





Either way, thanks to everyone who just greeted me (whoever you are, sorry, I am currently not capble of realizing a damn thing and I'm losing my self control graduately more as time passes thanks to the exorbitant amoung of alcohol floodimg my fucking veins), greets back to you all


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello Convo Thread


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

hy again Kissy..


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Kissu is cute :3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello Again Yariko & Byakuya! =D


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 11, 2008)

White chocolate isn't real chocolate 

all this chocolate talk is making me hungry... and no lunch for another half hour 

I really should catch up with Frontier.  I've been too busy to watch much anime lately.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> White chocolate isn't real chocolate
> 
> all this chocolate talk is making me hungry... and no lunch for another half hour



I dont like white chocolate either..

I'm eating one right now


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Ok. Understood XD
> 
> Alright. Thanks muchly for the help. And, if I ever feel a sudden, undeniable need to watch cheesy, classic science fiction made to look slightly less lame due to having better graphics, then I will most definitely take you up on the offer ^^
> 
> ...



i love that you drip feed me these pics

BTW, i DL'd the first Bakeneko episode of the Ayakashi series and WTF!!!....i had only watched it on Veoh before and it was pretty good quality but this is way beyond that, its like there is a grainy layer in front of the images and it adds such a nice effect, you cant really see it on Veoh

also when i heard him talk i remembered how cool he is, its been too long since i've watched it, gonna DL them all and marathon them again this weekend



Yak said:


> well, you could certainly say that
> 
> I am somewhat muscular and firmly built so you can enjoy playing with my rock-hard frame while i ram my pulsing--
> 
> ...



Yak is hilarious when he is drunk


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

White Chocolate is Candy, not Chocolate =P

I don't Like white chocolate...


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> sandy that looks suspiciously like a rape kiss >_>



Nah, a rape kiss is chapter 237 of Bleach. Alto is just playing hard to get here. 



			
				TMS said:
			
		

> was it a comment about beastiality with the robin and chopper sig?



perhaps. :x


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

white chocolate is lovely


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and Patrick Stewart did a sex scene?
> 
> @~L~: i know i could but sugar makes me want sugar....its worse than crack


i did not read that sentence 

ah i know what you mean, that's why people can get addicted to soft drinks.



Yariko said:


> that tea wasn't really bad...but i still wanted hot chocolate instead


well can't blame you 


Yak said:


> well, you could certainly say that
> 
> I am somewhat muscular and firmly built so you can enjoy playing with my rock-hard frame while i ram my pulsing--
> 
> ...


Yak should get drunk more often  


Yariko said:


> I dont like white chocolate either..
> 
> I'm eating one right now


i like dark chocolate the most actually, although if i really crave for some chocolate, i'd still eat white chocolate :3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> white chocolate is lovely



I like Milkchocolate the best


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 11, 2008)

New Poll: What do you like best?

White Chocolate
Milk Chocolate
Dark Chocolate
Chocolate Syrup
I just want some sugar dammit! Gimme nao!!!!!!


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Dark Chocolate  :drol


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i did not read that sentence
> 
> ah i know what you mean, that's why people can get addicted to soft drinks.
> 
> ...



i've given up soft drinks too, i miss them nearly more than chocolate....I WANT MY FANTA!!!!



"接吻" said:


> I like Milkchocolate the best







Kikyo said:


> New Poll: What do you like best?
> 
> White Chocolate
> Milk Chocolate
> ...



there better be an option to choose all of them

except dark chocolate, it sucks


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Dear god please let this be a lie


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

I like dark chocolate best.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Dear god please let this be a lie



no no no NO NO NO NOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOO 


NOOOOOOO

KAAAAAAAHHHHHNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

How on Earth could Sony let this happen?

It has to be a bad joke.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> New Poll: What do you like best?
> 
> White Chocolate
> Milk Chocolate
> ...


dark chocoloate followed by milk chocolate 

although a combination of both is the most ideal 

i have heard of this infamous Uwe Boll and how he utterly destroys anything he makes


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I like dark chocolate best.



then you can have the dark chocolate, and i can have the rest



Byakuya said:


> How on Earth could Sony let this happen?
> 
> It has to be a bad joke.



 i'm scared...its not even april 1st



~L~ said:


> dark chocoloate followed by milk chocolate
> 
> although a combination of both is the most ideal
> 
> i have heard of this infamous Uwe Boll and how he utterly destroys anything he makes



he is the devil


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome *Kiss* and *Spy_Smasher*!


500 posts!!! *celebrates*




I'd like to get to 1000 posts by Christmas but it's very unlikely 

Random art, very random

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Milkchocolate for the WIN!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Pretty sure it's a joke, at least that's what people are saying.

*prays*


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 11, 2008)

Dark chocolate is the best 

Uwe Boll? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

off for lunch in a minute, bbl sweet, chocolately convo thread


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2008)

So when does this thread end? How many posts?


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

della said:


> Random art, very random
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Dark chocolate is the best
> 
> Uwe Boll? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> off for lunch in a minute, bbl sweet, chocolately convo thread



Have fun Lunchin' !


Chocolate GO!! 



della said:


> Random art, very random
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is Really Random

 at GIN =D


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> So when does this thread end? How many posts?



2000


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> So when does this thread end? How many posts?



it ends at 2000, and if i win i'm going to dedicate it to Sakura

well done Della:WOW


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2008)

> So when does this thread end? How many posts?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Why does it actually end at 2000 ?

Just Symbolic =O?


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

random art is quality win 

omg i can't vote in this poll as much as i love dark chocolate i love chocolate ice cream too 

too hard a choice


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

poll

I want to vote for all of them


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually.. Chocolate Candy Bars are Great too


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Why does it actually end at 2000 ?
> 
> Just Symbolic =O?



Precedent. That's when other convo threads see the recycle/trashbins. As for why that number was originally chosen, then it could've been any number of factors. How fast those threads were, the desire to cut it off at a round number, how long it can take to search through more than 2000 posts for archive purposes, etc. etc. 



~L~ said:


> omg i can't vote in this poll as much as i love dark chocolate i love chocolate ice cream too
> 
> too hard a choice



I was torn between those two choices, as well DX 

In the end, the milkshake really grabbed my vote, as I greatly enjoy that particular dessert form.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Precedent. That's when other convo threads see the recycle/trashbins. As for why that number was originally chosen, then it could've been any number of factors. How fast those threads were, the desire to cut it off at a round number, how long it can take to search through more than 2000 posts for archive purposes, etc. etc.



Ahhha, sound reasonable =P


Just wondering cause there are threads who are way over the 2k =P


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 11, 2008)

Milk chocolate for me, with raisins 

But I still like ice cream more


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

i...i did the unthinkable and voted  

forgive me dark chocolate, maybe next time.


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

I voted Choclit icecream


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2008)

I hate dark chocolate...


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

you didn't vote for dark chocolate?

blasphemy!!!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Atleast I like Dark Chocolate more then White Chocolate xD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

White Chocolate


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

goodnight all :3

may you all dream of chocolate syrup cascading down your bodies


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> goodnight all :3
> 
> may you all dream of chocolate syrup cascading down your bodies



Goodnight L 

and lets have those dreams


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> goodnight all :3
> 
> may you all dream of chocolate syrup cascading down your bodies



night

I want that dream

I'll be so happy...and hungry


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2008)

I need that dream, with white/milk chocolate. pek


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Who doesn't want that dream pek


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Now *I'm* the Newest Member here





get back to the obd,


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2008)

obd?







I had some chocolate now.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

milk chocolate is winning

me too Riku


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't have any chocolate in my house...


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2008)

No chocolate? How can you survive?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

@Kiss - OBD = Outskirts Battledome; it's one of the subforum areas in the Outskirts portion of the forum known for it's elitism and debates, where potential fight outcomes between any two or more things are discussed.



ezxx said:


>



So, after finishing _Mail_ officially, I have to say that it would make a better than decent showing in anime form with Kenjiro Tsuda in the main role. Any thoughts?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> No chocolate? How can you survive?





I can't...


I'm Bouncing against my walls now


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

lulz without posting here colourings get little attention from regs huh xD

Hisagi the Reaper


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome

I like that blue


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

I Like it =D

Hisagi Looks Great


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> its not like you havent called me those enough times
> 
> how are you today Kiky-bear?



well.. not in those exact words no!  



"接吻" said:


> IF you have Green Tea I'll Be Fine =D




Of course I have green tea...

what kind of tea dealer do you take me for!! 



Spy_Smasher said:


> Now *I'm* the Newest Member here



Do you like tea  




Right I already can be arsed reading through the rest of the pages!! 

OMG! Did I miss L!!!!! 

And … why is there no all of the above option for this poll!!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> Of course I have green tea...
> 
> what kind of tea dealer do you take me for!!



Nice! 

Hit me up with a Bag then 


and thos pics make me Drool...


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Rawr    >:3


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

those chocolate pics.

*barks at nellie*


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

**


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

*bites her*


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Oeh, what a 'Bitch' 

(don't you just love word plays )


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

I dislike some of you


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

I like some of you


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

who?

me?


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

i may or may not hate some of you but at the same time not like the rest of you


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

I've blocked some of you


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I've blocked some of you



....walks away.....


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ....walks away.....



Not you TMS.


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

I love you all.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Not you TMS.



just checking

hope you dont mind that i use this sig Hime

i just had dinner, food never tastes as good as when you eat it for the first time after 10 hours


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Atleast I know that Nobody Likes me


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

I like you Kissu.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Atleast I know that Nobody Likes me



I think most people here don't even know you enough yet to have something like an OPINION on you


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

I like all of you here...more or less


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Atleast I know that Nobody Likes me



self deprecation is a good trait to have


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> just checking
> 
> hope you dont mind that i use this sig Hime
> 
> i just had dinner, food never tastes as good as when you eat it for the first time after 10 hours



It's not mine, it's Kamishiro Yuki's sig. So you may have to ask her. :amazed


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> It's not mine, it's Kamishiro Yuki's sig. So you may have to ask her. :amazed



...ok


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> self deprecation is a good trait to have



You know it, Darling


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Cut yourself


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Cut My self =O?

That Hurts me


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 11, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Cut My self =O?
> 
> That Hurts me



That's the idea, so you are distracted from the mental pain with physical one. >:


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Lastier said:


> That's the idea, so you are distracted from the mental pain with physical one. >:



Thats like so... Emo =O!


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Hungry? Grab a snickers.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Hungry? Grab a snickers.


Great. Another convo has jumped the shark.


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

You haven't seen anything yet, Spy_Smasher.

wait until the yaoi comes out

then you'll go back running to the OBD.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha, I'm still waiting for that part too


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm hungry..but I won grab a snickers

found this video...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RgL2MKfWTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

I find this amount of coolhorn fanart... disturbing


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I'm hungry..but I won grab a snickers
> 
> found this video...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RgL2MKfWTo[/YOUTUBE]



I saw that stuff before..

Why doesn't anybody tell these people they wil NEVER be able to sing ?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2008)

ezxx said:


> You haven't seen anything yet, Spy_Smasher.
> 
> wait until the yaoi comes out
> 
> then you'll go back running to the OBD.


*feets don't fail me now*


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Good afternoon, Convo thread! 

*notices poll*

I love milk chocolate best. mmmmmmmmmm. 



"接吻" said:


> Atleast I know that Nobody Likes me


Of course I do.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

hey NM

finally someone else chose candy bars Snickers FTW


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Good afternoon, Convo thread!
> 
> *notices poll*
> 
> ...



Ahw, how cute =D

And Hello!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings to Kiss and Spy_Smasher. Welcome to our madness.

I'm liking the poll today. It was a close match between Milkshakes and Bars, but I just can't go past a good Milkshake.

Then I looked at the results. Look at me, down with the laydees 



*off to school :wave*


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Greetings to Kiss and Spy_Smasher. Welcome to our madness.
> 
> I'm liking the poll today. It was a close match between Milkshakes and Bars, but I just can't go past a good Milkshake.
> 
> ...



Thank You =D

and.. Down with the Laydees =O?!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

oh my Byakuya sure looks hot as a chick...same for Renji


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

The Renji Chick Loos Hot =P

I want Her!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm guessing the second girl is Bya, but who is the fifth?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

Ishida I guess

the first one is Kira right?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Ishada?

Thats my bet =O

Kira, Byakuya, Renji, Ichigo, Ishada, Chad ?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

Kira Bya Ren Ichi Ishida (no glasses >_>) Chad


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Who the hell decided to not draw Ishida with glasses?


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

lack of glasses put me off why did she get the smallest breasts?huh

and Rukia looks awesome


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess that person isn't into the "Hot Secetary-Fetish'


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

Ishida looks better with the glasses...Chad should be a model..he's tall(she in this case)...kira and ichigo sure have a cute, innocent look


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Ichigo does have a little Tomboy there =P

But I like his hair though xD


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

i would hit Kira....

and they need to stop incuding Chad in these cross gender pics.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

TMS, i know it isn't the same but if you wanted another fanart.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 11, 2008)

have to go....bye


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Yariko said:


> *bites her*



Yari... is nel made of chocolate!! :amazed



ezxx said:


> Hungry? Grab a snickers.



Ez... NO CHOCOLATE UNLESS YOU HAVE HAD YOU DINNER FIRST!  



Zaru said:


> Who the hell decided to not draw Ishida with glasses?



jooo got something against da glasses wearing folk zaru!!! 



oooooh no... I missed TV 

Bye yari


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha, I think Renji looks the best in that pic. 

See ya, Yariko.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Haha, I think Renji looks the best in that pic.



Yeah! Go She-Renj Go!! 



Yariko said:


> have to go....bye



Bye Bye Yariko


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Hime

dixie, read what Zaru said again


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm glad you like it TMS


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 11, 2008)

Testing something

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3bqm4jRdB4[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3bqm4jRdB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Oeh, just 5 more 'till I reach the 1600 =O!


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Testing something
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3bqm4jRdB4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



why are they both the same video?


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> why are they both the same video?



Because I needed to test something.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i would hit Kira....
> 
> and they need to stop incuding Chad in these cross gender pics.



whyyy

chad is hot


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Testing something
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3bqm4jRdB4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



good stuff =P

It got a laugh out of me =O


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> whyyy
> 
> chad is hot



that just looks like Chad put on a dress, at least the others actually look like girls


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I'm hungry..but I won grab a snickers
> 
> found this video...


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

LEAVE THE CHAD ALONE!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

ugh      chad


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

i wish Chad would get a full body hollow mode

but it seems like Ishida's development has hit its limits, which is a shame, they are now the fodder who deal with the other fodder, at least in SS Ishida had a great fight and purpose


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok convo thread =O

I'm of to Bed!


WELTRUSTEN & Good Night


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Meh bring on Ryuuken already


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

i love you all


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

You have a lot of love to share then, hollie


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Meh bring on Ryuuken already



thats the thing, if Ryuuken will make any impact when he, Isshin and Uruhara show up later on, Isshin will have to be so much stronger than Ishida is now, and Ishida has some pretty great skills at the moment

bye Kiss


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You have a lot of love to share then, hollie



Yes, yes i do


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

I love one of you


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Ryuuken one-shots Ulquiorra.


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> *feets don't fail me now*



You'll be back.

They always come back.


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I love one of you



that's a bit harsh


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

i love you all in the most homosexual way possible


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> that's a bit harsh



But what if you're the one I love Hollie.


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> But what if you're the one I love Hollie.



I'd feel bad for everyone else

















lets go


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

i dream of Hime and i acting out her sig every night


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

ezxx said:


> You'll be back.
> 
> They always come back.





You think?  



The Medicine Seller said:


> i love you all in the most homosexual way possible



I knew it!! :amazed


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

there's too much love here

i don't like any of you


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I'd feel bad for everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> ...







The Medicine Seller said:


> i dream of Hime and i acting out her sig every night



You're smooth. 

I bet you say that to a lot of girls. xD


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> You're smooth.
> 
> I bet you say that to a lot of girls. xD



only the ones i like


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

womanizer


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

*yawn*

Hello everyone.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> womanizer



nah, you're the only woman for me Hime


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

tms


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> tms



Nelly?


----------



## Shodai (Sep 11, 2008)

Or ask here

I think I helped.


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Hello everyone.



DID YOU HAVE A NAP  

or is that a sleep yawn!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Hollie never gives me a "" face D:


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Nothing


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hollie never gives me a "" face D:



that's because you make me happy


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> that's because you make me happy


Interesting


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Nothing



okay.



Neliel said:


> that's because you make me happy



does that mean i made you sad?


----------



## Neliel Tu Oderschvank (Sep 11, 2008)

what is this thread about? >.<


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> okay.
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean i made you sad?


Sometimes 


Neliel Tu Oderschvank said:


> what is this thread about? >.<


It's all about us.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel vs. Neliel


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Sometimes
> 
> It's all about us.



what did i do?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Neliel x Neliel



Fixed


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> what did i do?



Nel tu costume


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

It's all about COOKIES! 





The Medicine Seller said:


> what did i do?



Must.. resist urge to be EVIL!


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Fixed


I dunno, we haven't seen the second one yet


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> this thread has much more offensive content lol



Nelly...do you have something you wanna tell me



dixie said:


> It's all about COOKIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Must.. resist urge to be EVIL!



COOKIES!!!...i'm drinking tea and i have biscuits to dip into the tea

and you are the most fun when you arent resisting your urges, go for it dixie, be ebil


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Delicious <3


----------



## Neliel Tu Oderschvank (Sep 11, 2008)

<.< okay  oh well


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel Tu Oderschvank said:


> <.< okay  oh well



this is the convo thread, here we just talk about any subject as long as its not too inappropriate, be nice and you'll be fine


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

ok this time I'm definately leaving the convo thread for good.

bye


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

i saw that coming


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

I sort of did too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

For today or for forever? >_>


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

*in the dark*

Why is Tom leaving o_O


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> *in the dark*
> 
> Why is Tom leaving o_O



because we don't have intelliectual and/or informative discussions, with decent fan arts etc


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Intellectual and informative discussions about Bleach?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Tom stay


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Intellectual and informative discussions about Bleach?



in general


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

I wonder if this would work


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

As far as fanart goes, I don't save stuff on my comp, so i don't have any


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

I have hundreds of Nel, but i've posted all the good ones or i got them from here anyway xD


----------



## Neliel Tu Oderschvank (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I have hundreds of Nel, but i've posted all the good ones or i got them from here anyway xD



i only got 2 nel fanart pics! :/ i'm jealous of you!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel Tu Oderschvank said:


> i only got 2 nel fanart pics! :/ i'm jealous of you!



You call yourself neliel tu oderschvank but don't have fanart?


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

161616 point(s)

I just noticed that  16 x 3.

Maybe if we talk about Tennis Tom will come back


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

take care mori 

i'm sure there are plenty of other stimulating convo threads


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> COOKIES!!!...i'm drinking tea and i have biscuits to dip into the tea
> 
> and you are the most fun when you arent resisting your urges, go for it dixie, be ebil



Now I want tea!!  

*Spoiler*: __ 




*agh….. Mustn’t  be ebil… DIXIE’S A GOOD GIRL!!  * 

Meh.. Who am I kidding 

Muhahahahahaha!  







Sin said:


> Delicious <3



I might bake some cookies at the weekend  

MY COOKIES!! 




Neliel said:


> I have hundreds of Nel, but i've posted all the good ones or i got them from here anyway xD



Do you have this one? (you probably do! )



I likes it...  it's really well drawn... 




Subsequently I found the really nice one of Kenpachi and Yachiru


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

no i didn't


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Dixie  

I didn't read the text of your sig, and it looked like Ichigo was doing something entirely different


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

What are the japanese characters for neliel? 
I'm trying to find something on this japanese site


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> no i didn't



SAVE IT WOMAN!!! 

I have to admit...

I likes this!!  





Sin said:


> Dixie
> 
> I didn't read the text of your sig, and it looked like Ichigo was doing something entirely different



My plan worked then!!!  

** It doesn?t make sense unless you read the ava as well! **


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

ネル・トゥ

Is Nel Tu (or Neru Tu )

ネリエル・トゥ・オーデルシュヴァンク

Is Neliel Tu Oderschvank

apparantly


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> SAVE IT WOMAN!!!
> 
> I have to admit...
> 
> ...



where did you find them dixie?, are there more?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't have any fanarts that you haven't already seen, so I decided to make my own and post it  

Aizen goes for a new style


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel said:


> ネル・トゥ
> 
> Is Nel Tu (or Neru Tu )
> 
> ...



Did you see this one yet 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice one Zaru :3  I don't tend to look for them, they look for me


----------



## Shodai (Sep 11, 2008)

For fucks sake, I hate the "playground" moderating that NF has.

Some underage fuck comes in here asking me "HEY TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET COSPLAY LOLKTHNX"

I say "use fucking google, you dumb bitch"

And my post gets deleted?

YOU'RE ONLY ENCOURAGING THEM THIS WAY, MODS

OH WAIT, YOU'RE PART OF THE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SQUAD TOO

THAT'S IT

I'M LEAVING


----------



## Neliel Tu Oderschvank (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome pic on nel!


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What are the japanese characters for neliel?
> I'm trying to find something on this japanese site



For future reference:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Main Cast:*
Kurosaki Ichigo - 黒崎 一護
Kuchiki Rukia - 朽木 ルキア
Ishida Uryuu - 石田 雨竜
Inoue Orihime - 井上 織姫
Sado "Chad" Yasutora - 茶渡 泰虎
Abarai Renji - 阿散井 恋次
*
Soul Society Dwellers (SS arc):*
*Division 1*
Shigekuni Yamamoto-Genryuusai - 山本元柳斎 重國
Sasakibe Chojiro - 雀部 長次郎

*Division 2* 
Soi Fon - (two posibble sets of characters used: 砕蜂 or 蜂 梢綾)
Marechiyo Omaeda - 大前田 希千代

*Division 3 *
Ichimaru Gin - 市丸 ギン
Kira Izuru - 吉良 イヅル

*Division 4*
Unohana Retsu - (two possible sets of characters used: 卯ノ花 烈 or 卯の花 烈)
Kotetsu Isane - 虎徹 勇音
Yamada Hanatarou - 山田 花太郎

*Division 5 *
Aizen Sousuke - 藍染 惣右介
Hinamori Momo - 雛森 桃

*Division 6 *
Kuchiki Byakuya - 朽木 白哉
Abarai Renji - 阿散井 恋次

*Division 7* 
Komamura Sajin - 狛村 左陣
Iba Tetsuzaemon - 射場 鉄左衛門

*Division 8 *
Kyoraku Shunsui - 京楽 春水
Ise Nanao - 伊勢 七緒

*Division 9 *
Tousen Kaname - 東仙 要
Hisagi Shuuhei - 檜佐木 修兵

*Division 10* 
Hitugaya Toushiro - 日番谷 冬獅郎
Matsumoto Rangiku - 松本 乱菊

*Division 11 *
Zaraki Kenpachi - 更木 剣八
Kusajishi Yachiru - 草鹿 やちる
Madarame Ikkaku - 斑目 一角
Ayasegawa Yumichika - 綾瀬川 弓親

*Division 12* 
Kurotsuchi Mayuri - 涅 マユリ
Kurotsuchi Nemu - 涅 ネム
Akon - ア コ ン
*
Division 13 *
Ukitake Jushiro - 浮竹 十四郎
Kotetsu Kiyone - 虎徹 清音
Kotsubaki Sentaro - 小椿 仙太郎
Kuchiki Rukia - 朽木 ルキア

*Other* 
Shiba Kukaku - 志波 空鶴
Shiba Ganju - 志波 岩鷲
Hisana Kuchiki - 朽木 緋真
Zennosuke Kurumadani - 車谷 善之介
Kirio Hikifune - 曳舟 桐生

*Hueco Mundo:*
Aizen Sousuke - 藍染 惣右介
Ichimaru Gin - 市丸 ギン
Tousen Kaname - 東仙 要

*Espada*
Halibel - ハリベル
Apache - アパッチ
Mila Rose - ミラ ローズ
Sun-Sun - スンスン

Stark - スターク
Lillinette - リリネット

Barragan - バラガン
Charlotte Coolhorn - シャルロッテ クールホーン
Abirama Redder - アビラマ レッダー
Findor - フィンドール
Po - *ポウ*

Neliel Tu Oderschvank/Nel Tu - ネリエル トゥ オーデルシュヴァンク or ネル トゥ

Ulquiorra Schiffer - ウルキオラ シファー

Nnoitra Jiruga - ノイトラ ジルガ

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques - グリムジョー ジャガージャック

Luppi - ルピ

Zommari Leroux - ゾマリ ルルー

Szayel Aporro Grantz - ザエルアポロ グランツ

Aaroniero Arruruerie - アーロニーロ アルルエリ 

Yammi - ヤミー

*Privaron Espada*
Dordonii Alessandro Sel Sacacchio - ドルドーニ アレッサンドロ デル ソカッチオ
Cirucci Thunderwitch - チルッチ サンダーウィッチ
Gantenbainne Mosqueda - ガンテンバイン モスケーダ

*Human World:*
*Vizards*
Hirako Shinji - 平子 真子
Sarugaki Hiyori - 猿柿 ひよ里
Muguruma Kensei - 六車 拳西
Mashiro Kuna - 久南 白
Aikawa Love - 愛川 羅武（or ラブ）
Ushoda Hachigen - 有昭田 鉢玄
Yadomaru Lisa - 矢胴丸 リサ
Otoribashi Rojuro (Rose) - 鳳橋 楼十郎 (or ローズ)
*
Urahara Shop*
Urahara Kisuke - 浦原 喜助
Shihoin Yoruichi - 四楓院 夜一
Tsukabishi Tessai - 握菱 テッサイ
Hanakiri Jinta - 花刈 ジン太
Tsumugiya Ururu - 紬屋 雨
Kuroudo (Cloud) - 蔵人
Noba (Nova) - 之芭
Ririn - りりん
*
Kurosaki Family* 
Kurosaki Ichigo - 黒崎 一護
Kurosaki Isshin -  黒崎 一心 
Kurosaki Karin - 黒崎 夏梨
Kurosaki Yuzu - 黒崎 遊子
Kurosaki Masaki -  黒崎 真咲
*
Quincy Archers*
Ishida Uryuu - 石田 雨竜
Ishida Ryuuken - 石田 竜弦
Ishida Souken - 石田 宗弦
*
Karakura Students (other than principal characters)*
Asano Keigo - 浅野 啓吾
Kojima Mizuiro - 小島 水色
Arisawa Tatsuki - 有沢 竜貴

*Other*
Don Kanonji - ドン 観音寺
Kon - コン


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2008)

People love the underboob.


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

but on the plus side, i repped you


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Shodai.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> For future reference:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Saves*

You're like a database of bleach, meg. I say that in the most admiring way possible :>


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> where did you find them dixie?, are there more?



 

somewhere on my external hard drive...  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I save these when I find them on fan arts sites and what not.... and then forget about them untill I’m sifting through my photo/pic archives again… 




*goes in search*



halfhearted said:


> For future reference:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



:amazed  

Thanks you meg!!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

piccun said:


> I don't have any fanarts that you haven't already seen, so I decided to make my own and post it
> 
> Aizen goes for a new style




Aizen's new style is suave


----------



## Neliel Tu Oderschvank (Sep 11, 2008)

EVIL PERSON! you have to many fanart pictures of her!  i might buy the nel espada suite + the wig  and create my own nel skull and sword  yay!


----------



## Neliel Tu Oderschvank (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel could you put those into a zip.file or something and upload them to some site so i can have them?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

That's alot of nell fanart there.  

I think I like the third one there, with Ichigo riding on Nell who's on a rainbow.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Neliel Tu Oderschvank said:


> Neliel could you put those into a zip.file or something and upload them to some site so i can have them?



just a quick reminder, try not to double post, if you want to add something just use the edit button.


----------



## Neliel Tu Oderschvank (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> just a quick reminder, try not to double post, if you want to add something just use the edit button.



okay! i will next time!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 11, 2008)

Hay guys


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Cybie    >:3


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

Heyas Mr. Hasan. "Ruffy"


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Guys, did you know we raided youtube? 

I feel so special and awesome.

(What the heck is "Youtube Poop" =S )


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello friends how aring you 

Sin why are you avoiding me D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Guys, did you know we raided youtube?
> 
> I feel so special and awesome.
> 
> (What the heck is "Youtube Poop" =S )



i heard someone speaking those words on here but i paid it no mind, what happened?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello Cyborg. 

@Sin: Tell me more about this youtube raid.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

I have lost all interest in NF, goodbye.


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

bya      ;~;


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Good bye, Bya. You will be missed


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Hello friends how aring you
> 
> Sin why are you avoiding me D:


Cause      

@Everyone: Link removed


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Theres a what in the what what? 

"Youtube Poop" 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Cause
> 
> @Everyone: Tournament posted.



?

and LOL hef owned that guy


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

It's okay guys, we ruined his "youtube career."

Which is odd, cause I went on youtube, and I didn't see a "Career" tab


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

thats brilliant, some people take this shit too seriously


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

It’s a conspiracy!  

Pardon my bluntness… but what a load of B***S***! 

Most members here have enough to worry about without a hidden agenda against some guy on you tube most of us have never heard of!! 

*walks off to get tea and cookies*


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I have lost all interest in NF, goodbye.


Farewell, Bya. 

You'll be missed. 

And Lol, I know of Walrusguy, and you guys owned him pretty hard.


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2008)

Good Night Convo Thread!

*I have lost the will to sit at my computer!*



Byakuya


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Good night convo thread. Many losses today


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I have lost all interest in NF, goodbye.



So that's what you meant...

You better be around on msn, at least. 



Spy_Smasher said:


> People love the underboob.



Enigmatic post.



piccun said:


> I don't have any fanarts that you haven't already seen, so I decided to make my own and post it
> 
> Aizen goes for a new style



Outstanding work, as per usual 

I think it's kinda sad that i ended up saving over a few hundred pics yesterday T_T


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 11, 2008)

Byakun is most likely being overdramatic again 

Stop feeding him


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

does anyone think that Aizen's Shikai may not work on Shirosaki?


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> does anyone think that Aizen's Shikai may not work on Shirosaki?


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Byakun is most likely being overdramatic again
> 
> Stop feeding him



Perhaps...i'll interview him the next time i see him on msn 



The Medicine Seller said:


> does anyone think that Aizen's Shikai may not work on Shirosaki?



Do you have a reason for saying this?


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

speaking of bleach thoughts...

Yumichika would absolutely rape Tousen's bankai.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

one thing is the way that Shirosaki fights but that probably wont matter but the main reason is that sooner or later they will fight and wouldnt it be great if the only way that Ichigo can fight Aizen is to allow his Hollow to take over and go into full batshit insane full hollow mode, it would create tension.



Sin said:


> speaking of bleach thoughts...
> 
> Yumichika would absolutely rape Tousen's bankai.



i mentioned this is the Telegrams but if you think about it, apart from his Shikai, there is NOTHING special about Yumi, think about it, he failed against GANJU,lol, Tousen would slice him to ribbons before Yumi can put on his lipstick


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Shirosaki's bloodlust really shouldn't be able to hinder Aizen's power at all. Both Komamura and Hitsugaya were extremely angry at Aizen, but they still fell to him.

I don't think anger/bloodlust affect his shikai.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Shirosaki's bloodlust really shouldn't be able to hinder Aizen's power at all. Both Komamura and Hitsugaya were extremely angry at Aizen, but they still fell to him.
> 
> I don't think anger/bloodlust affect his shikai.



yeah but anger doesnt equal Shirosaki's madness, Aizen would make a duplicate of himself but Shirosaki would be like..."SO...i'll kill both of them", and keep attacking like mad


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> speaking of bleach thoughts...
> 
> Yumichika would absolutely rape Tousen's bankai.



how exactly? 




The Medicine Seller said:


> one thing is the way that Shirosaki fights but that probably wont matter but the main reason is that sooner or later they will fight and wouldnt it be great if the only way that Ichigo can fight Aizen is to allow his Hollow to take over and go into full batshit insane full hollow mode, it would create tension.



i don't see how that would counter aizen's shikai in any way shape or form

there's nothing to suggest aizen's shikai can be countered in such a way, this is purely supposition as far as i can tell


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Think about ezxx, Tousen's bankai essentially covers the enemy in a giant dome. Yumichika's shikai follows reiatsu (meaning, no other senses are needed). And Tousen's only way to escape would be to break his bankai, less the vines fill it and reach him.

He would start by spreading the vines around himself, so that Tousen wouldn't be able to hurt him, then simply expand until Tousen was either caught, or forced to break it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

ezxx said:


> how exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah definitely assumption, i'm just thinking that it would make sense for Shirosaki to be involved in fighting Aizen



Sin said:


> Think about ezxx, Tousen's bankai essentially covers the enemy in a giant dome. Yumichika's shikai follows reiatsu (meaning, no other senses are needed). And Tousen's only way to escape would be to break his bankai, less the vines fill it and reach him.
> 
> He would start by spreading the vines around himself, so that Tousen wouldn't be able to hurt him, then simply expand until Tousen was either caught, or forced to break it.



the Zanpaktou is part of the Shinigami, if the Shinigami cant follow the reiatsu in the Bankai, i dont think his Shikai can either

or Tousen can cut Yumi to ribbons with his normal sword


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Think about ezxx, Tousen's bankai essentially covers the enemy in a giant dome. Yumichika's shikai follows reiatsu (meaning, no other senses are needed). And Tousen's only way to escape would be to break his bankai, less the vines fill it and reach him.
> 
> He would start by spreading the vines around himself, so that Tousen wouldn't be able to hurt him, then simply expand until Tousen was either caught, or forced to break it.



a fight doesn't always go down in your particular planned scenario 

and don't forget tousen's shikai cancels out the ability to detect reiatsu. this should work only yumichika's particular ability too, given that it's a higher level ability.

also: why exactly would yumichika, someone who's never fought tousen in battle or knows much about him, know what type of defense to set up? in battle, yumichika would be defenseless for at least a few seconds, which is what tousen would need to dispatch assuming he's actually out to win.



The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah definitely assumption, i'm just thinking that it would make sense for Shirosaki to be involved in fighting Aizen



perhaps, i don't see it happening, but i won't fully discount it


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm speaking strictly ability-wise. Yumi's ability would rape Tousen's bankai, because it has the perfect way of breaking it.

I'm excluding plot and characterization.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm speaking strictly ability-wise. Yumi's ability would rape Tousen's bankai, because it has the perfect way of breaking it.
> 
> I'm excluding plot and characterization.



so you mean if they were at the same power level and Yumi knew Tousen's abilities?

kinda like how the Yumi and Kira's Shikai's were so suited to their opponents?


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Not even same powerlevel, but if they knew of each other's abilities, Tousen couldn't realistically use his bankai against Yumi.

Granted, Shikai vs. Shikai tousen would win, but Tousen's bankai falls pray to wide-area-of-effect attacks like Yumi's and Byakuya's.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> Not even same powerlevel, but if they knew of each other's abilities, Tousen couldn't realistically use his bankai against Yumi.
> 
> Granted, Shikai vs. Shikai tousen would win, but Tousen's bankai falls pray to wide-area-of-effect attacks like Yumi's and Byakuya's.



but in a real fight situation Tousen would slash Yumi to bits worse than what he did to Grimm, i can guarantee that Tousen wouldnt even need to go Shikai to beat Yumi, and Yumi wouldnt have TIME to go Shikai

also we dont know how much Reiatsu Yumis Shikai can handle.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> speaking of bleach thoughts...
> 
> Yumichika would absolutely rape Tousen's bankai.


I said "Bankai" I didn't say "Tousen would get raped" I spoke strictly of his bankai.

Chp 106 in OP. I have a bad feeling about "The Welcome Town" D:


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Heh, chapter 106 already. You're making good progress Sin. 

Good job.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Zoro vs. Luffy


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh yeah! Love that part! It's hilarious. 

who's your favorite character so far, Sin? 

Mine's Luffy.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

goodnight everyone


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

Night TMS.

@NM: Sanji <3


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

G'night TMS. 

@Sin: Yeah, I like him too. Sanji trying to woo the ladies always makes me laugh.


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]jpqKA9_ddFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Night Convo thread.

It's time for me to hit the sack. 

Later.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 12, 2008)

New Set


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> New Set


    

Hi Hime


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Sinnie 

What are you up to?


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Hey Sinnie
> 
> What are you up to?


Not much, watching sum tv and chatting on MSN 

You?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 12, 2008)

N/m as well, just getting ready to go to bed.

Have a good night 

And sweet dreams when you do get around to it.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> N/m as well, just getting ready to go to bed.
> 
> Have a good night
> 
> And sweet dreams when you do get around to it.


Thanks 

Good night


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Morning convo thread!!!


----------



## tgre (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone read latest Bleach?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 WHY DID IKKAKU HAVE TO BE THE ONE THAT LOST? FUCK!


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol TJ 

Pretty sure we have to keep that stuff in Telegrams, even here D:


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Morning SL(at least for me)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

I see Bleach talk.

On Shirosaki vs Aizen's Shikai, maybe it's like the Hachibi disrupting Sasuke's genjutsu.

Total lulz if Kishi and Kubo both came up with the idea, but Kishi beat Kubo to it.

~~~

And Spy_Smasher, Halibel is awesome. Fact.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Good morning convo thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Morning Zaru.

I've had the crushing realisation today that being a mod is a real pain at times. I hate intelligent trolls so much when I have to care.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

When I was a mod(other forums), trolls had no chance since my nazi methods got rid of them and their posts before they even realized I was online


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> And Spy_Smasher, Halibel is awesome. Fact.



I agree...I want to see her release and what number she is

why Ikakku was the one who got defeated?...he even has a banakai..how is that possible?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I could be that callous. But it's a smalltime forum, so active community and all that. Plus the seniors have more powers than the mods, so it's really their call to it. Though there's only two mods and one admin currently. >_<

~~~

Enough annoyance talk, what are you up to today?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Today is chapter release day. Finally 


*Spoiler*: _And now for some random medicine seller_


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

zaru are you a ulquihime fan?



just asking


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

No, but I like the art and this is a matching set with someone else


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

oh I remember someone who has the same avatar but with orihime...forgot who

the truth is this pairing has a lot of good fanarts


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I agree...I want to see her release and what number she is
> 
> why Ikakku was the one who got defeated?...he even has a banakai..how is that possible?



He is not beaten , he did not want to show his bankai to everyone so he let himself get beaten , just wait till next week.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish to challenge Megan to find Luciela from Claymore, because she's a relatively under appreciated character, but I really wonder how much exists for her.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't wait for the inevitable.

Linette: Stark, filler's over, go wrap things up.
Stark: Fasten your seatbelts.

*all 3 pillars go down in 3 panels*

Linette: Moving on.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> He is not beaten , he did not want to show his bankai to everyone so he let himself get beaten , just wait till next week.



oh yeah I forgot that he doesn't want to show the others his bankai:sweat

I expect Ikakku pwning next week


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

That's what I'm expecting too, Sin  I can see Stark kicking the Shinigami through the towers in order to break them.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

I bet "Fasten your seatbelts" is his release


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats a lovely soi fong set btw yariko pek

and guys stark is going to get owned by shunsui , live with it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> I bet "Fasten your seatbelts" is his release



And he'll turn into an airplane? 

Or a car for all I care


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Thats a lovely soi fong set btw yariko pek
> 
> and guys stark is going to get owned by shunsui , live with it


Shunsui and Ukitake will double-team him.

There's no shame in losing to those two


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Thats a lovely soi fong set btw yariko pek
> 
> and guys stark is going to get owned by shunsui , live with it



thanks...I like her

I want to see Halibel vs Unohana:3

dont know if this video was posted before...but God...I'm loosing faith in humanity
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R_MZdhQGlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Unohana would rape Hallibel sideways.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> Shunsui and Ukitake will double-team him.
> 
> There's no shame in losing to those two



There is no shame in losing to shunsui as well, ukitake will most likely fight barragan.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> There is no shame in losing to shunsui as well, ukitake will most likely fight barragan.


Even if Stark is only #2 (which I doubt), it's going to take more than a captain to defeat him, regardless of how strong that person is.

This is the guy that managed to outdo Kenpachi and Ichigo in a flash.

Also, it's going to be Barragan vs. Yama, regardless of how weak Barragan ends up being.

Ukitake doesn't really belong fighting Barragan.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

He just teleported from kenpachi and ichigo, its possible to have both shunsui and ukitake but that would be overkill


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Unohana vs Halibel would be awesome, and probably the only match setup where I'd be fine with Halibel losing, providing it's a constant barrage of awesome from both sides. Far as I'm concerned, Yourichi doesn't enter the leagues of those two.

Of course, that's based on Kubo going the age old way of having the women fight the women and the men fight the men. Maybe he'll spice things up.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Unohana vs Halibel would be awesome, and probably the only match setup where I'd be fine with Halibel losing, providing it's a constant barrage of awesome from both sides. Far as I'm concerned, Yourichi doesn't enter the leagues of those two.
> 
> Of course, that's based on Kubo going the age old way of having the women fight the women and the men fight the men. Maybe he'll spice things up.



yeah me too...I want to see Unohana's strength...what number do you think is Halibel?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm looking more forward to halibel's time to shine.
Regardless of her number.

Because her fraccion are female


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> He just teleported from kenpachi and ichigo, its possible to have both shunsui and ukitake but that would be overkill


Even assuming that it's just a teleportation skill, how do you counter that exactly? No matter how fast a person is (both Kenpachi and Bankai Ichigo are up there speed-wise) they can't beat instantaneous movement (teleportation).

Even if it's not super fast and long sonido, it's a pretty h4x skill within itself.

Remember, we're talking about a likely vastro lorde here. 

Ukitake and Shunsui with a little Ukitake illness thrown in there would be just the match.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm looking more forward to halibel's time to shine.
> Regardless of her number.
> 
> Because her fraccion are female



I want to see her face..if she's a beauty or not

I think her fraccions will fight with Soi Fon maybe


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

Well teleportation can only help if you want to run away from the guy, trust me shunsui will be more than enough for stark , vasto lorde is only a captain equavalent.

Stark's release could be crappy, shunsui's shikai could be hax, there are things like experience , tactics and skill to consider as well which shunsui will have more of in any case.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I want to see her face..if she's a beauty or not
> 
> I think her fraccions will fight with Soi Fon maybe



It's pretty obvious she has a hollow mask on her chin/lower face, but I doubt he'll destroy her "beauty" in her normal form, at least.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Unohana vs Halibel would be awesome, and probably the only match setup where I'd be fine with Halibel losing, providing it's a constant barrage of awesome from both sides. Far as I'm concerned, Yourichi doesn't enter the leagues of those two.
> 
> Of course, that's based on Kubo going the age old way of having the women fight the women and the men fight the men. Maybe he'll spice things up.


As good as that would be, you have to consider, Unohana is cockblocked over at HM right now. Kubo is much more likely to go in the predictable Soi Fon+Yorouichi vs. Hallibel direction.

Shunko from both until Hallibel releases, then bankai soi fon and maybe shikai yorouichi.

I don't think the Vizards will come to play until The Three Bosses come out of the tanning room.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

Kubo didn't want to finish bleach which is why unohana is not in fake karakura right now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Yariko said:


> yeah me too...I want to see Unohana's strength...what number do you think is Halibel?



I _think_ she's third, but _want_ her to be first, cause I'm a shameless tard.

The Yoruichi/Soi Fon route is too obvious. I wanna be surprised.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

@Cybie: I think you're underestimating Stark, but we'll have to wait and see.

All I'll say is, there's way more uses to teleportation than running away 

With that, I head for bed.

I probably won't be on(much) tomorrow, so bai kids <3


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Kubo didn't want to finish bleach which is why unohana is not in fake karakura right now



of course..she's still in HM right?



Taurus Versant said:


> I _think_ she's third, but _want_ her to be first, cause I'm a shameless tard.
> 
> The Yoruichi/Soi Fon route is too obvious. I wanna be surprised.



I always wanted her to be first...

but probably Barragan is primera


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's pretty obvious she has a hollow mask on her chin/lower face, but I doubt he'll destroy her "beauty" in her normal form, at least.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think so so much. Barragan's a little too stuffy.

I get the mental image of all his Fraccion dead and Stark, Lilinette and Halibel's three are all "Barragan-sama, what now, Barragan-sama. You're in charge, aren't you Barragan-sama? Why are your Fraccion dead, Barragan-sama?"

Just giving Barragan shit for taking charge then losing his troops.

Barragan'll snap as soon as Halibel (In a tone completely void of mocking yet we all know it is) asks "Barragan-Sama" what he's planning next.

~~~

That was really funny inside my head. Dunno how it translates.


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

because only boys find the female body beautiful?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Greetings Neliel/Hollie 

I'm tired tonight, but I promised Kiki there'd be a new chapter to my story. T_T


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> @Cybie: I think you're underestimating Stark, but we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> All I'll say is, there's way more uses to teleportation than running away
> 
> ...



All the espada and arrancar have been overrated , the top 3 will be no different

bai <3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

I have faith in the Espada still. Call me deluded if you must, but I will not be swayed.


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Neliel said:


> because only boys find the female body beautiful?



NO...

because I kept these one especially for joo!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

2nd and 3rd were epic, but the body proportions in the first one made me cringe.


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

nice


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol the first one has one piece - level anatomics


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Nami during Skypiea arc


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> No, but I like the art and this is a matching set with someone else


You BA folks always confuse me with your matching sets. >_>



Cyborg Superman said:


> and guys stark is going to get owned by shunsui , live with it


The truth will set you free.



Sin said:


> Unohana would rape Hallibel sideways.


More truth! Damn there are some smart folks here.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Nami during Skypiea arc



Lol yeah. Wasp-like waist, huge boobs


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> More truth! Damn there are some smart folks here.


and then theres me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't be doubting, SS. The Espada will shine soon enough.


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

someone else is wearing the medicine seller? 

maybe i should enable sigs again


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent sig, sir.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

What's The Medicine Seller from, anyway?


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks, Bya. Good to see you're still on.  I have a bunch of kusuriuri sigs lined up.

@TV: From Mononoke, one of the best anime to come out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Guess I'll look into it some time in the future.


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

oh god 

i've just found the most hilarious Nel pic ever.  There's no nudity but i'm not sure i can post it here xD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

If you can't post it, PM please :<


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't be doubting, SS. The Espada will shine soon enough.



idk, i still kinda feel liek they're gonna be liek the knights of rounds of bleach 

it's a bad, ominous feeling 


good morningvevrybody in the convo thread btw


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, PM if no post. I wish to be seeing it.


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll post it, if you think i should remove it, say 


*Spoiler*: _not work safe_ 




*Spoiler*: _still sure you want it?_ 




*Spoiler*: _don't say i didn't warn you_ 



gone <3  if you want it PM


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

That's worksafe, although naughty.

Delicious ice cream


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

lol

yeah I think you should remove it nellie


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

that's hot


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, implications.


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

**


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Fukken saved beforehand


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

is just me or Kenpachi looks....weird in this pic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Well he's missing his eyepatch and the atmosphere isn't burning off in response, but besides that not really.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

He looks like a fat hobo


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 12, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> He looks like a fat hobo


He's wearing a fur coat ...


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

stole the fur coat from a rich, white lady


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

morning everyone

ezxx...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Greetings, TMS. How aring you today?


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Greetings, TMS. How aring you today?



a bit on the slow side today, kinda tired, i hate it when you have a shower and still feel sleepy, but ezxx's sig cheered me up immensely.

what are you up to now?

i'm closing in on your postcount


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

ok removed


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello !!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> a bit on the slow side today, kinda tired, i hate it when you have a shower and still feel sleepy, but ezxx's sig cheered me up immensely.
> 
> what are you up to now?
> 
> i'm closing in on your postcount



So you are, you'll overtake me soon enough then. Congrats.

I'm working on the latest chapter for my fanfiction. Then straight to bed afterwards. I'm tired now, but I promised Kiki a chapter tonight.

~~~

Morning, Kiss


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 12, 2008)

Morning =O?

Its Afternoon  (14:55 )


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

No, it's afternoon.  22:58


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

no, its morning, (14:02)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

2pm is not morning


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> 2pm is not morning



it is when you just woke up


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 12, 2008)

Nah, really guys..

Its 15:07 =O!

My train Leaves in one Hour =P


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you off on a trip, Kiss?


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 12, 2008)

Oeh, they're still airing S2 here in Holland (started 2 months ago.. or something like that =P)



Taurus Versant said:


> Are you off on a trip, Kiss?



OHYEAH! =D

Going to a friend who lives in 'Utrecht', the biggerst Student City of the Netherlands.
So... I guess I'll be wasted from tonight till Sunday Night 

And at school moonday starting at 9.. damn.. I got a hard life


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

poor Bya


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Poor Bya? 

He has a freaking PS3!

Poor TV


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Poor Bya?
> 
> He has a freaking PS3!
> 
> Poor TV



*pats TV on head*

calm down there, i meant he is going to watch season 2 of heroes, you still have a year to get one before FF13 comes out, and are you definite on a PS3or might you get a 360 instead?

and speaking of PS3, Bya still hasnt added me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

No, the goal is a PS3. I know people with a 360. I don't know anyone with a PS3. Sometime next year I hope to have saved up for one.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 12, 2008)

I know one person with a PS3.

I just have an OldSchool X-Box  =P


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> No, the goal is a PS3. I know people with a 360. I don't know anyone with a PS3. Sometime next year I hope to have saved up for one.



cool, then you can have the full FF13 experience...(if you get a PSP)



"接吻" said:


> I know one person with a PS3.
> 
> I just have an OldSchool X-Box  =P



i hate what MS did with the X-box, they completely abandoned it straight away, but it had some great games anyway.


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I'll post it, if you think i should remove it, say
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _not work safe_
> ...



PM Me it… I’m curios now!



agh! the sun is shining yet it is freezing!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

The sun shines and the bees and bugs come out here.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

I forgot what your PSN ID was, TMS.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i hate what MS did with the X-box, they completely abandoned it straight away, but it had some great games anyway.



I'm still in Love with DOA3 =D


Love that game on a saturdaynight with a goup of people


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I forgot what your PSN ID was, TMS.



lol, thats cool, i'm not gonna be on my PS3 much until LBP and Resistance 2 come out anyway....unless i get into the R2 Beta



"接吻" said:


> I'm still in Love with DOA3 =D
> 
> Love that game on a saturdaynight with a goup of people



i only ever played the first DOA but it was a great game


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 12, 2008)

September 12th is National Chocolate Milkshake Day

Drink up!


I swear I didn't know when I suggested the poll.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 12, 2008)

Whaha

Well, Cheers I guess


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> The sun shines and the bees and bugs come out here.



Nooooooooooooo!  (Jumps in from of TV to protect from the bees and bugs)



Kikyo said:


> September 12th is National Chocolate Milkshake Day
> 
> Drink up!
> 
> ...



OMG! I soo want chocolate mulkshake now!!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 12, 2008)

Well People, I'm of to the Train (jeeueuj Party Time)

Still got to Check my Hair and Make-up and then run !


Gooodnight!


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

night Kiss

damn you Kiky, you are tempting me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Kiki! 

Just in time, I finished the promised chapter, five minutes before 12.

There we go. I said there'd be a new chapter tonight, I met my deadline 

I'm gonna go sleep till noon. Night all. 

Enjoy the chapter. It's a good one.


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks TMS...here's a bit more of kusuriuri to cheer you up, assuming you haven't seen it





> September 12th is National Chocolate Milkshake Day



man, do they come up with the most trivial celebratory days or what...xD


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

ezxx said:


> thanks TMS...here's a bit more of kusuriuri to cheer you up, assuming you haven't seen it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dont forget   

*gets pirate costume ready!*


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

ezxx said:


> thanks TMS...here's a bit more of kusuriuri to cheer you up, assuming you haven't seen it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i havent seen that before, its brilliant, i might sig it later on.:WOW

@dixie:


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

You are all incredible.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

because we believe


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm hungry 



a strawberry/banana milkshake isnt much of a breakfast 
but it _is_ good :3


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

one final one, 



---

a bit of random curiosity, someone indulge me 

to any of you who have listened to the Bleach OSTs, what are your favorite songs it?


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

ezxx said:


> one final one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that may be the best one i've ever seen, its just so...so amazing i dont know how Megan is going to outdo this

speaking of Bleach OST, does anyone have a DL link to it?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

ezxx said:


> to any of you who have listened to the Bleach OSTs, what's are your favorite songs it?



I only listened to the older ones, before the filler started

"Nothing can be explained", "Raw breath of danger" and "heat of battle" seem to be my favourites.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, it gives me goosebumps everytime I listen to it. Great song.


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

The manga doesn't have soundtracks (◕ ◡ ◕)


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, it gives me goosebumps everytime I listen to it. Great song.



yeah, very easy to connect with



Neliel said:


> The manga doesn't have soundtracks (◕ ◡ ◕)



 kubo does each fight while playing some rock song in his head


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

ezxx said:


> to any of you who have listened to the Bleach OSTs, what's are your favorite songs it?



Hrm

*launches winamp*

-----------------------------------------------

On The Precipice of Defeat
Storm Center
Never Meant To Belong
Burden of The Past
Nothing Can Be Explained
Destiny Awaits
Will of The Heart
Reqiuem For The Lost Ones
Battle Ignition
Torn Apart


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

i have to admit, Bleach has a great soundtrack, and DDR for all its misgivings had some great music


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 12, 2008)

pretty Kusuri-uri pics 

yay TV! Good night. I'll have read and commented by the time you wake up. 

Bleach OST? 
been a while since I listened to it. the 3rd OST is finally being released in Nov. Finally. 

But these were good: 
On The Precipice of Defeat
Nothing Can Be Explained
Battle Ignition

I should listen to them again.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

I like Reqiuem For The Lost Ones because of its unique sound, but mostly because it played when Byakuya walked away from Renji's bloody corpse.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

I like nothing can be explained because it was played right before hollow ichigo bursts out in the fight against byakuya


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm kind of surprised no one mentioned 'number one' 

that seems to be a favorite on youtube (going by amvs).


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

the 2nd OST doesnt have a single good track

from the 1st OST:
on the precipice of defeat
will of the heart
requiem for the lost ones
nothing can be explained
never meant to belong
storm center


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i'm kind of surprised no one mentioned 'number one'
> 
> that seems to be a favorite on youtube (going by amvs).



They also use linkin park for DBZ amvs

Doesn't mean it's good


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> the 2nd OST doesnt have a single good track
> 
> from the 1st OST:
> on the precipice of defeat
> ...



nice sig.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> the 2nd OST doesnt have a single good track



I disagree, Torn Apart is quite good.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 12, 2008)

Number 1 is too disco D:


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

@zaru touche 

i personally found 'confrontation' to be a decent track

for the first few seconds.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> nice sig.



lol, thanks but i JUST changed it from the Shirosaki sig a minute ago, hope you like this one too



Byakuya said:


> I disagree, Torn Apart is quite good.



its certainly the best track on the OST but it doesnt measure up to some of the similar tracls on the first OST, its very passabel IMO, doesnt create an atmosphere as well as i would have liked



Kikyo said:


> Number 1 is too disco D:



i HATE number 1, especially the vocals


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 12, 2008)

Is that some Sharingan Byakuya?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder if there is a grimmjow AMV with pantera music


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

hello all 

don't you just hate it when you're trying to do some NFing and you have people around you and shit.....


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

E said:


> hello all
> 
> don't you just hate it when you're trying to do some NFing and you have people around you and shit.....



I browsed NF at school


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes I do 

I always find it awkward


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I browsed NF at school


i wish i was still in school so i could do that 
when i was in school though, i didn't know what an anime forum was 


Neliel said:


> Yes I do
> 
> I always find it awkward


same here

i got this noob that i have to train and he's all liek "what's that? liek an anime forum? "
(in a condescending tone)

i just said ""

chugger should worry about doing his damn job right...before i fire his ass 
(not exactly fire, but have a say in his firing )


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 12, 2008)

Afternoon


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 12, 2008)

I just minimize the screen when I hear someone coming 'round 

Afternoon Sandy


----------



## Shodai (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

FUCK YEA SHODAI


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

dun dun dun


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

when I first looked at Byakuya's avatar I thought he has the sharingan

heya again


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

Byakuya needs no Sharingan.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

true that Senbonzakura Kageyoshi is enough

:byakuya


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

nonsense, reiatsu crush is enough


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Aizen could reiatsu crush him


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Evening.


----------



## Yak (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup you awesome peopleee~


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

hy Yak and Riku

how are you?


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

Yak


----------



## Yak (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello Yariko and Hollie 

I'm doing good, thanks for asking


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Yariko. ^___^


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol Yak, that reminds me of that image where jesus touches god's finger


----------



## Yak (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol Yak, that reminds me of that image where jesus touches god's finger



Just as planned


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, thanks but i JUST changed it from the Shirosaki sig a minute ago, hope you like this one too



it still looks cool , BTW, who is that?


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> it still looks cool , BTW, who is that?



its a character called Nakiami from a series called X'amd: Lost Memories/bounen no Xamdou, its a great series, i urge everyone to check it out.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm colouring a bigger version of my avatar, haven't worked on anything in a while so it will probably suck.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> its a character called Nakiami from a series called X'amd: Lost Memories/bounen no Xamdou, its a great series, i urge everyone to check it out.



I've been told to check it out by one of my good friends. Not to mention Fumiko Orikasa voices the main character and I love her.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I've been told to check it out by one of my good friends. Not to mention Fumiko Orikasa voices the main character and I love her.



the main character is voiced by a woman? , i didnt think he was that young that they needed a woman for it


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> its a character called Nakiami from a series called X'amd: Lost Memories/bounen no Xamdou, its a great series, i urge everyone to check it out.



is the Animation any good?


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> is the Animation any good?



yeah it is, at least i think so

its made by studio BONES, and it was made to be released on the PSN so its very high picture quality.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah it is, at least i think so
> 
> its made by studio BONES, and it was made to be released on the PSN so its very high picture quality.



We talking Cow boy bebop level or FMA level or s cry ed level….what would you say? 

I always check out the animation level every anime I am about to Watch, gives me at least something pretty to look if so the story isn't great.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> the main character is voiced by a woman? , i didnt think he was that young that they needed a woman for it



I meant the main girl Haru.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 12, 2008)

weeeeeeekend's here 

evening guys 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> We talking Cow boy bebop level or FMA level or s cry ed level….what would you say?
> 
> I always check out the animation level every anime I am about to Watch, gives me at least something pretty to look if so the story isn't great.



i'd say more on Bebop level than any of the others, have you seen Darker Than Black?



Soekihime said:


> I meant the main girl Haru.



Haru is to X'amd what Orihime is to Bleach



della said:


> weeeeeeekend's here
> 
> evening guys
> 
> ...





OUCH!!!


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'd say more on Bebop level than any of the others, have you seen Darker Than Black?



no, but I just watched a brief amv of it, and an opening credit. animation is good, that about the level?


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> no, but I just watch a brief amv of it, and an opening credit. animation is good, that about the level?



i'd say it's a little better and more detailed, the action is also better, but DtB is quite close in style to X'amd's animation


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'd say it's a little better and more detailed, the action is also better, but DtB is quite close in style to X'amd's animation



You should post a fight. ( hope its as good as soul eaters!!.)


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> You should post a fight. ( hope its as good as soul eaters!!.)



i wouldnt really know how to, you should go DL the first episode, it shows many of the aspects of the series, you'll like it, trust me


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

I may be wrong..but someone wanted here a macross frontier fanart

sorry if not:sweat


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i wouldnt really know how to, you should go DL the first episode, it shows many of the aspects of the series, you'll like it, trust me



I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Only dropping by real quick 

Only CS said goodbye to me yesterday


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> Only dropping by real quick
> 
> Only CS said goodbye to me yesterday



was i there at the time?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

hy

really?..shame


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> was i there at the time?


No, you're exempt.

And Hime cause she said it earlier 

Everyone else though...


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh sin


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 12, 2008)

Sinnie


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

I was there?...sorry:sweat


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Oh sin


You posted in the page right after I said bye 

Hi Hime


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin, you passed your 5k:WOW

dont worry about it man, people have their off days, BTW, i just DL'd SE 23 and wow, the quality between this and streaming is crazy, definitely gonna DL SE 24 straight away.


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

I never say good bye unless I don't expect you to come back


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

@TMS: You stream SE?

YOU STREAM SE?

*bows to never make gifs for TMS again* 

@Hollie:


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> @TMS: You stream SE?
> 
> YOU STREAM SE?
> 
> ...



i didnt have the codec know-how before so i couldnt DL even if i wanted to, but i got them yesterday and i started DL'ing


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey convo thread!!

Whats shaking! 

OMG!  sin and Memos are.... having a tiff!! :amazed


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Dixie forgot about me too


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

hy dixie..how are you?


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

lol dixie


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

TMS don't think you can get away with this 

Only 15 minutes until I have to leave T_T


----------



## piccun? (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> its a character called Nakiami from a series called X'amd: Lost Memories/bounen no Xamdou, its a great series, i urge everyone to check it out.



seems interesting 


I'll check it out someday.


probably.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

Hrm Mori posted a colouring today it seems, I'll wait a while before I post mine. X3


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

piccun said:


> seems interesting
> 
> 
> I'll check it out someday.
> ...


It's by BONES and the designs are by the people who did E7.

It's fuckwin.

I wish I could watch it T__T


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS don't think you can get away with this
> 
> Only 15 minutes until I have to leave T_T



get away with what?

and why cant you watch X'amd?



piccun said:


> seems interesting
> 
> 
> I'll check it out someday.
> ...



hope you do, its a great series.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

Streaming SE.

It's HD mang.


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> Dixie forgot about me too



No i didn?t...   *my keyboard did!!(damn keyboard!!)   * 

*read edit!!*  



The Medicine Seller said:


> lol dixie




Shut up you!! *smack* 

That?s for making sin agitated... about something.... or... whatever!


YARI!


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> Streaming SE.
> 
> It's HD mang.



i know, but its not like i had a choice, and why cant you watch X'amd?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Hrm Mori posted a colouring today it seems, I'll wait a while before I post mine. X3



what did you colour?



dixie said:


> YARI!



how are you?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's by *BONES *and the designs are by the people who did *E7*.




I have no freakin idea what you're taking about  



Sin said:


> I wish I could watch it T__T


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been spoiled by HD Xam'd on my PS3 (HDTV).

Now that "PlaysOnPS3" doesn't release Xam'd anymore, I can't watch it on HDTV, and thus can't enjoy it anywhere else


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've been spoiled by HD Xam'd on my PS3 (HDTV).
> 
> Now that "PlaysOnPS3" doesn't release Xam'd anymore, I can't watch it on HDTV, and thus can't enjoy it anywhere else



i'm pretty sure some of the DL's are HD

never mind piccun, just watch it


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

I coloured Byakuya, Yariko. :3


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I coloured Byakuya, Yariko. :3



I expected that

cool..cant wait to see it:3


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2008)

It's not that TMS, it's the fact that my PC monitor is shitty in comparison.

Also, piccun: BONES = People who do Soul Eater, people who did FMA. One of the best animation studios evar 

E7 = Eureka 7, one of my favorite anime of all time.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I coloured Byakuya, Yariko. :3



you said you were doing a bigger version of your avatar, when are you going to post it here?

@Sin: oh i see, thats a shame


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 12, 2008)

Colouring :3


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 12, 2008)

Afternoon again, Convo Thread. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

hey NM

is Sin gone?


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey NM
> 
> is Sin gone?



you drove him away!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey NM
> 
> is Sin gone?


Yo, TMS. 

Sin's not viewing the thread right now if that's what you mean.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Yo, TMS.
> 
> Sin's not viewing the thread right now if that's what you mean.



he said he was leaving in 15 minutes a while ago so i thought he may have already left

and you, bring me some damn tea


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 12, 2008)

_*Brings Tea*_

Will that be all, Master Medicine?


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> _*Brings Tea*_
> 
> Will that be all, Master Medicine?



WTF!

You aren't his lackey.. let him get his own damn tea


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> _*Brings Tea*_
> 
> Will that be all, Master Medicine?



i actually just went to get some tea

do you watch X'amd NM?



piccun said:


> that seems great : I might actually watch some anime now



:WOW



dixie said:


> WTF!
> 
> You aren't his lackey.. let him get his own damn tea



quiet you


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

Tea


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 12, 2008)

Nah, I just felt like bringing him his tea. 

And yeah, TMS, I've seen X'amd. I just caught up yesterday. It's a really awesome series. 

New One Piece chapter made me giggle. Poor Luffy.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 12, 2008)

have to go...bye


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Nah, I just felt like bringing him his tea.
> 
> And yeah, TMS, I've seen X'amd. I just caught up yesterday. It's a really awesome series.
> 
> New One Piece chapter made me giggle. Poor Luffy.



what episode are you up to on X'amd?

i've been meaning to start OP but too many things have come up, like Claymore, X'amd, and i still gotta finish FMA

 Yariko


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> quiet you



   



*hands nel tea to quell drooling*


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks    :3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Tea >>>>>>>>> Coffee


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

coffee<<<<<<<<<tea


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> what episode are you up to on X'amd?


Episode 8. 

T'was a great ep. 

See ya, Yariko. 

I like peach tea best.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Episode 8.
> 
> T'was a great ep.
> 
> See ya, Yariko.



go watch episode 9, its even better


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 12, 2008)

Why thank you, my good man.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Why thank you, my good man.



payback for the tea


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't know whats going on in this thread but hi


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I don't know whats going on in this thread but hi



Why Hello 



*agh... I've had tooooo much teeeeeeeeea!!!*


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I don't know whats going on in this thread but hi



i'm getting people to watch X'amd, do you watch it?


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 12, 2008)

yep m at episode 8, I watch it in HD FYI
and how does a convo thread work? is just a spam thread?


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

reaperunique said:


> yep m at episode 8, I watch it in HD FYI
> and how does a convo thread work? is just a spam thread?



go watch episode 9

a convo thread is where you come and talk about what you want or topics that are already being talked about, whether that be anime, Bleach, or just whatever happened that you want to talk about...and if you have fan-art then post it.

but try not to spam


----------



## Felt (Sep 12, 2008)

hey cybie :3

sorry for the delay 

I'm not all here right now


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I'm not all here right now



I've never been ALL THERE!! 

*shut up memos you muppet!!*


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

dixie said:


> I've never been ALL THERE!!
> 
> *shut up memos you muppet!!*



why?..


----------



## piccun? (Sep 12, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I don't know whats going on in this thread but hi



y halo thar 





> I'm not all here right now





> I've never been ALL THERE!!




I'm not here either   I'm doing important things.


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

evening SL chuggers 


partying hard, or hardly partying?


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> why?..



YOU KNOW WHY


----------



## piccun? (Sep 12, 2008)

^ everyone knows why 




E said:


> evening SL chuggers
> 
> 
> partying hard, or hardly partying?




do you wear a skirt?


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

piccun said:


> ^ everyone knows why



Indeed!  

*hands piccun some tea*


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

piccun said:


> do you wear a skirt?



for you, i'll wear anything


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm gonna go, bye everyone


----------



## piccun? (Sep 12, 2008)

dixie said:


> Indeed!
> 
> *hands piccun some tea*





no thanks. I'll have to refuse 




E said:


> for you, i'll wear anything





You may regret this.


And that was not the question anyway.



The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm gonna go,



no.



The Medicine Seller said:


> bye everyone




that's pointless, since you are staying.


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm gonna go, bye everyone


see ya dude


i just remembered...i owe you a rep....a green one 



piccun said:


> You may regret this.
> 
> 
> And that was not the question anyway.






and to answer the question...no


----------



## piccun? (Sep 12, 2008)

How do you find a flashlight in the dark? 


I'm off. Bye


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

piccun said:


> no thanks. I'll have to refuse



Coffee person huh!


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

i should probably head back to class now


----------



## dixie (Sep 12, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT CONVO THREAD!!

I'm off to try and dozzzzzzze!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 12, 2008)

Bye, TMS, Ezxx, Dixie. 

Hello, Cyborg. Lot's of shenanigans going on at the Claymore thread huh?


----------



## redsoxzombie (Sep 12, 2008)

second life


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 12, 2008)

wow, page 91 already?


----------



## ez (Sep 12, 2008)

@TV: No problem 

Yeah, this one clearly has been relatively spammy. :3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> wow, page 91 already?



Feeling more coherent than last night, Kiki?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 12, 2008)

this morning for me TV 

But yes a bit more coherent than after reading that new chapter. I still can't really believe you did that!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

It was all for the plot.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 12, 2008)

plot  how I love plot and writers who write for plot 

edit: set change! and good night it's anime-watching time


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2008)

You enjoy it, Kiki.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Sep 13, 2008)

Kikyo love the set sweetie <3

~huggles~


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Good morning convo thread.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 13, 2008)

morning sexy people


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Good 1:44 AM convo thread 

Finally back 

You guys didn't get to 2k


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2008)

Yariko said:


> morning sexy people



Why hello 

Morning convo thread.. I've been up since 5am!!  (got to sleep at 3!!) Whooooo!


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 13, 2008)

Good morning everyone 

I don't know why but I'm in a good mood 


Pancakes anyone?


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2008)

PANCAKES! 

I <3 Pancakes! pek

(kira pancakes  )


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 13, 2008)

I love them more pek

dixie, you only slept two hours?? I wouldn't function properly if I got that little sleep!


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

good morning everyone


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2008)

della said:


> I love them more pek
> 
> dixie, you only slept two hours?? I wouldn't function properly if I got that little sleep!



I LOVE PANCAKES MORE!!  

To be honest... I am on auto pilot! 

In another hour or two I will loose the ability to avoid bumping into stationary objects… lucky I can leave work soon! Yay!


morning memos!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

The local internet wires are experiencing hell, cause my net drops out every time I put any strenuous loading on it.  Bloody local internet.

I can tell I'm going to wake up to another 2k tomorrow. What a pain.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah, I just worked out and had a shower. And now I'm drinking cold icetea, there's no better feeling.

What are you sweethearts up to?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

I know that feeling, minus the icetea. I prefer apple juice.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

I usually just have ice cold water but today I spotted an icetea so..


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

I can finally colour again <3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

What stopped you before, noi?


----------



## Yak (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, hoi Zaru and Alas!


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

i just started watching Gurren Lagann and Kamina has to be THE most instantly likeable character ever.

hey Yak, Zaru, Noi, Bya


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey there crew.

I lost my program and couldn't get it back.  But recently did, and coloured my avy.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Morning everyone! 

What's goin' on?


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> What's goin' on?



not much, how are you today?, i started Gurren Lagann


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 13, 2008)

hello

I started TTGL long time ago..but couldn't pass ep 3


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Yariko said:


> hello
> 
> I started TTGL long time ago..but couldn't pass ep 3



did you not like it?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> did you not like it?



oh yes..is awesome...but I dont know why I find it boring...not to say I find Kamina hot and I like Simon


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Yariko said:


> oh yes..is awesome...but I dont know why I find it boring...not to say I find Kamina hot and I like Simon



i dont usually like Mecha anime's but looking at how crazily popular this is, i thought i may as well give it a go, hopefully it'll remain good all the way through, and Simon is so cute


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> not much, how are you today?, i started Gurren Lagann


Ah, Gurren Lagann is a pretty awesome series. I finished it awhile ago.

I think you'll like it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Ah, Gurren Lagann is a pretty awesome series. I finished it awhile ago.
> 
> I think you'll like it.



did it have a definite finish point?, i was under the impression that it was ongoing, also, how many episodes is it?


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 13, 2008)

Claymore I really like the anime I mean...is pretty awesome

and elfen lied is cool too


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

TTGL is fucking amaizng.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> did it have a definite finish point?, i was under the impression that it was ongoing, also, how many episodes is it?


It has about 26 episodes, and yeah it has a definite finishing point. It becomes really big at the end. I mean _really_ big

And Yariko, beware of Claymore's ending in the anime, it's not very good. In my opinion, the manga is much better, and goes past the point where the anime ends (the anime diverges towards the end). 

It sounds crazy, but my favorite character is Raki. 

Raki is cooler in the manga as well, especially in the new chapters. (at least I think so).


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 13, 2008)

cool set noitora

I know I already finished the manga reading...and then I watched the anime

Raki is cool too...but Teresa and Galatea are awesome


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

Yammy is quite the gorgeous beast.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

are you a knight of Yammy, Noi?...and yeah its pretty great so far

thanks NM, thats great to hear, i will definitely stick with it


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

I am the WarLord of the Yammy Kingdom, MS.

In other words, I am the leader.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I am the WarLord of the Yammy Kingdom, MS.
> 
> In other words, I am the leader.



...i'm not gonna say a word


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Yariko said:


> cool set noitora
> 
> I know I already finished the manga reading...and then I watched the anime
> 
> Raki is cool too...but Teresa and Galatea are awesome


Then I didn't even need to explain. 

And yeah, They are pretty awesome. For Claymores, I like Miria best. I love the strong leader types. 

No problem, TMS. 

And yeah, I have heard about the great knights of Yami. I wonder where he is right now?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

Yammy is invisible, watching the fights with amusement.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Noitora said:


> *Yammy is shitting himself in the HM sewers, he is hiding from Byakuya.*



fix'd


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't start a 'edit post' war with me, MS.

It'll get too personal.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Don't start a 'edit post' war with me, MS.
> 
> It'll get too personal.



, i couldnt resist.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i just started watching Gurren Lagann and Kamina has to be THE most instantly likeable character ever.


I never got Kamina at all.



Yariko said:


> I started TTGL long time ago..but couldn't pass ep 3


Made it to ep 6 before I happily dropped it.


----------



## E (Sep 13, 2008)

hey gais 


spy_smasher, is the SL your new stomping grounds?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello everyone


----------



## Yak (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Hasen


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2008)

E said:


> spy_smasher, is the SL your new stomping grounds?


I am a huge slut for convo threads. OBD convo was being faggoty boring, so I decided to see what's up over here. I used to post in SL a bit and I have some friends here so ...

Now I can't leave.


----------



## Yak (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I am a huge slut for convo threads. OBD convo was being faggoty boring, so I decided to see what's up over here. I used to post in SL a bit and I have some friends here so ...
> 
> Now I can't leave.



You are not implying that there is faggotry in the OBD convo because of...











Ryoma and Segan (NOT ME!!!!)? I'm sure they would feel offended


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah TTGL, loved it.

Re-watched the series a few months ago.


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I am a huge slut for convo threads. OBD convo was being faggoty boring, so I decided to see what's up over here. I used to post in SL a bit and I have some friends here so ...
> 
> Now I can't leave.



are you sure your friends still read bleach? 

i am not included


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2008)

Yak said:


> You are not implying that there is faggotry in the OBD convo because of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense to anyone that reads it, but that Tales of Mu convo shrunk my balls.



ezxx said:


> are you sure your friends still read bleach?
> 
> i am not included


I don't like you anyway.


----------



## E (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I am a huge slut for convo threads. OBD convo was being faggoty boring, so I decided to see what's up over here. I used to post in SL a bit and I have some friends here so ...
> 
> Now I can't leave.



so i see 


you seem liek an ok mod 
(coming from me....that says quite alot )

enjoy your stay and maybe they'll make BA your new area


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2008)

E said:


> you seem liek an ok mod
> (coming from me....that says quite alot )


Don't be fooled. I am the worst mod on NF.


----------



## E (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Don't be fooled. I am the worst mod on NF.



worst in what sense?


----------



## Yak (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> No offense to anyone that reads it, but that Tales of Mu convo shrunk my balls.



I don't get this Tales of MU shit. I won't touch that crap with a ten foot pole; I read real books.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2008)

E said:


> worst in what sense?


Outside of my section I contribute almost nothing. I like to make fun of the members, especially when they are angry about something. I never know who anyone is (outside of a small circle of people) and never know what's going on.


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> No offense to anyone that reads it, but that Tales of Mu convo shrunk my balls.
> 
> I don't like you anyway.



lies, i'm like the son you never had.



> No offense to anyone that reads it, but that Tales of Mu convo shrunk my balls.



i automatically skip any posts by zetta, segan, that girl, and the other people.


----------



## Yak (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Outside of my section I contribute almost nothing. I like to make fun of the members, especially when they are angry about something. I never know who anyone is (outside of a small circle of people) and never know what's going on.



That's actually quite cool in my book. Because it makes you look more like a fellow user rather than some wanna be pseudo-divine entity some guys like to see themselves as. Hence why a lot of people can relate to you better as a mod than towards many others. Spy for mod for the ppl.


----------



## E (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Outside of my section I contribute almost nothing. I like to make fun of the members, especially when they are angry about something. I never know who anyone is (outside of a small circle of people) and never know what's going on.



congratulations, you're an alright mod in my book


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

if i ever become a mod, i'll ban E every once in a while just on principle


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Outside of my section I contribute almost nothing. I like to make fun of the members, especially when they are angry about something. I never know who anyone is (outside of a small circle of people) and never know what's going on.


I like you already. 

Yo, Cyborg, how's it goin'?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2008)

ezxx said:


> lies, i'm like the son you never had.


Fuck. Owned by my own words.



Yak said:


> That's actually quite cool in my book. Because it makes you look more like a fellow user rather than some wanna be pseudo-divine entity some guys like to see themselves as. Hence why a lot of people can relate to you better as a mod than towards many others. Spy for mod for the ppl.





E said:


> congratulations, you're an alright mod in my book





NobodyMan said:


> I like you already.


Yeah, yeah, that's what everybody says but look at what happened in the OBD when Hatey and ez stepped down and MT went advisor. Everyone started to beg for a new mod. People _think_ they like easygoing mods but _really_ they like mods that enforce the rules. It lets everybody know where they stand.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

I love some of you.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

That's nice Byakun


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> That's nice Byakun



hello Hime, how are you today?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm a bit hungry but don't know what to eat


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

muffin tops + tea


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

I might sign up for piano lessons in the near(ish) future.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I'm a bit hungry but don't know what to eat



try some food...that usually helps



Byakuya said:


> I might sign up for piano lessons in the near(ish) future.



i played piano in school....then the teacher caught me and told me to get out.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I might sign up for piano lessons in the near(ish) future.



 Milkshake rain?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

ezxx said:


> muffin tops + tea



Nice Sig Ezana

And I don't have muffins and I don't feel like tea.


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks 

why don't you go to one of those restaurants you usually go to

or order pizza


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

Why of course Zaru.

It's my #1 favourite instrument, and I've always wanted to learn how to play. But I'm either too lazy or busy to start.


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

hello my lovelies :3


----------



## Shodai (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm the loveliest


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

if you say so :3


----------



## E (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

E


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Hollie


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Cybie


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone know how much Ikkaku weighs and how tall he is.

If not, any assumptions to what it colud be?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

Ikkaku is such a fattie


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

I ish totally serious.


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

Height: 182cm
Weight: 76kg

Cootie meat


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you gorgeous.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Ikkaku is basically me with 6kg muscles, lol


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 13, 2008)

Juugo is 20 cm taller and weights the same. 

At least Kubo is realistic with this data on Ikkaku.


----------



## Yak (Sep 13, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Juugo is 20 cm taller and weights the same.
> 
> At least Kubo is realistic with this data on Ikkaku.



Juugo is a morpher 


Hm, didn't think Ikkaku would be that tall, actually. That's sorta cool. 

What do you guys estimate his Bankai to weigh, assuming it were real steel.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2008)

Ikakku and Renji's ban kai are both fat 

That being said if Zaraki gets a bankai it would be as big as a sky scraper


----------



## E (Sep 13, 2008)

hollie  

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 13, 2008)

Evening convo thread! 

*yawns*
It's only 10pm but I'm sleepy, it's weird. I still have lots of stuff to do :/

But first, I'll search for some random art 
ETA: found some 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

You are all impressive


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> You are all impressive



hey Bya, is there a date on when those Beta's are going to start?


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

I made it in time for the 2k


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't remember TMS, but it hasn't started yet


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> I made it in time for the 2k



are we going to get the 2k like last time Sin?



Byakuya said:


> Can't remember TMS, but it hasn't started yet



ok, thanks, i dont actually think i'll get in TBH


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> are we going to get the 2k like last time Sin?
> 
> 
> 
> ok, thanks, i dont actually think i'll get in TBH


Hime said she wanted to get it so that she could make the 13th Division One 

I'm conflicted


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hime said she wanted to get it so that she could make the 13th Division One
> 
> I'm conflicted



i meant the way we waffled on for the last 100 posts

if she is here i would love her to get it...nay, i will guarantee it


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i meant the way we waffled on for the last 100 posts
> 
> if she is here i would love her to get it...nay, i will guarantee it


Sure, I don't mind.

It's barely 1:30PM here. I'm game.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Sure, I don't mind.
> 
> It's barely 1:30PM here. I'm game.



actually i think it may be too early to do that, there are still a few people here so it will end normally, thats a shame


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I'm fine with letting Hime have the 2k post if she's able to. 

Let's just hope she makes it in time.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Whats that coming over the hill

is it a monster

is it a monster


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

I heard 2k post


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Let's go


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

To the stars?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

and beyond


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

CHOPPER  

[/random intervention of where I'm at in OP]


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

We shall break through the Heavens! 

To infinty and Beyond! 

@Sin: Did you just start or finish that arc.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

Let us dance among the stars, Hime, while the OP fans invade.


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

hey guys     :3


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

I love Chopper. He has the second most tragic past 

*dances with hisagi*


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

I spy Hollie 


Hime, your eyes, they shine like these stars.


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

He has a blue nose 

(Was Hisagi recruited to help in the 2k? )


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> We shall break through the Heavens!
> 
> To infinty and Beyond!
> 
> @Sin: Did you just start or finish that arc.



who the hell do you think we are!!!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Wtf is this shit


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

hey hisagi 

everyone else


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Neliel said:


> hey hisagi
> 
> everyone else



.....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello hollie


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Hollie I only say Hi to people that are staying forever


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

cybie 

I am Sin, I am 

apart from the occasional smoking break


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> (Was Hisagi recruited to help in the 2k? )


No, I'm just here, crashin' the party.


Neliel said:


> hey hisagi
> 
> everyone else



Hello Hollie


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Neliel said:


> hey hisagi
> 
> everyone else


....

Sorry, totally slipped my mind. 

But hello Hollie.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Hollie I only say bye to people that are leaving now


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

i was just told mononoke's soundtrack sounds like satan's music 

people have no taste


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Neliel said:


> cybie
> 
> I am Sin, I am
> 
> apart from the occasional smoking break




You should stop smoking, you could get cancer


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm quite confused now

oh sin


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i was just told mononoke's soundtrack sounds like satan's music
> 
> people have no taste



do you have the link?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I'm quite confused now
> 
> oh sin



Also don't fire a gun pointed at a person as you may end up shooting someone


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Also don't fire a gun pointed at a person as you may end up shooting someone



people die when they are killed


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I spy Hollie
> 
> 
> Hime, your eyes, they shine like these stars.



You're too nice.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

Whats wrong with smoking 


edit/ ah, but I'm sure its true, yes?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

People bleed when they are cut


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Also don't fire a gun pointed at a person as you may end up shooting someone


ok ok 


Hisagi said:


> Whats wrong with smoking



it's slowly killing us


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> people die when they are killed


DEL PIERO WANTS TO PLAY IN EPL!


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

i love you ez....in the most manly way possible


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh mang. The thread is going fast now


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

It's ok if I don't get 2000


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

Vault shall get it


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> It's ok if I don't get 2000



 dont you quit on me now


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

Neliel said:


> ok ok
> 
> 
> it's slowly killing us


wrong!
smoking Kills our lunsg
and without our lungs we suffocate and die

Smoking is an effect, not a cause


NobodyMan said:


>



Its a misconception of dying and getting killed

its really getting confused these days


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol vault is the yammi of BA

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

If Hime won't win it on her own, I shall get it and give it to her


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok then 

I will have a celebratory smoke to whoever wins 2000 win we get there


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i love you ez....in the most manly way possible





<3 most manly way possible as well



> I will have a celebratory smoke to whoever wins 2000 win we get there



no you, aren't you trying to quit? :x


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

you guys are so sweet


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Ok then
> 
> I will have a celebratory smoke to whoever wins 2000 win we get there


More motivation


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you hime pek


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

ezxx said:


> no you, aren't you trying to quit? :x



yes but i halted my efforts for a while so I get some stuff sorted


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Ok then
> 
> I will have a celebratory smoke to whoever wins 2000 win we get there


I will join you


Soekihime said:


> you guys are so sweet



Let us cuddle under the shower of shooting stars


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't quit now Hime, to 2,000!


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

nearly thar


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

26 to go


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Hollie when you post twice in a row , that is called double posting


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Nell. pek

To the sun!


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ...



i got that one uploaded :3


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Nell. pek
> 
> To the sun!



to the stars


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

I really want to watch Xam'd


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Hollie when you post twice in a row , that is called double posting



I was expecting someone to post in between


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I really want to watch Xam'd



do it..


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

*don't deny me ladies*


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

How many episodes are out?

Edit: Hisagi is that really you?


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Less than 20 to go.


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> How many episodes are out?
> 
> Edit: Hisagi is that really you?



9 so far, out of 13, and then 13 in the next season


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

BYE BYE 12TH CONVO THREAD


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm debating whether to watch that or the second season of heroes first.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> How many episodes are out?
> 
> *Edit: Hisagi is that really you? *







six to go people!


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Goodbye 12th convo thread. 

and hello 13th convo thread.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Let's go


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

do i get it?


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Missed it D:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

hi  

Missed it too 

congrats TMS


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

aww bloody hell 1999 again


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

TMS got it.

Way to pierce the heavens, my brother.


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Grats TMS ^^

*back to reading OP nao*


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

i donate it to Hime:WOW:WOW:WOW

go to the stars Hime


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like TMS wins this round. 

You pierce those heavens.


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

i'll brb, since i have some TMS celebrating to do


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i donate it to Hime:WOW:WOW:WOW
> 
> go to the stars Hime


Good       boy.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

Better go find my pack now. Need a smoke as it is


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks but 

I want to get it the fair way like Vault would have wanted to. TMS, go make a thread.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Thanks but
> 
> I want to get it the fair way like Vault would have wanted to. TMS, go make a thread.



dont you go fucking emo on me now

DO IT....or it doesnt get done


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

You are ruthless. :sweat

Okay, I'll accept your gift.


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah 

Hime, it's yours D:

Though everyone should prepare for the 14th Convo thread about Kira


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> You are ruthless. :sweat
> 
> Okay, I'll accept your gift.



pek



Sin said:


> Yeah
> 
> Hime, it's yours D:
> 
> Though everyone should prepare for the 14th Convo thread about Kira



WE WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yeah
> 
> Hime, it's yours D:
> 
> Though everyone should prepare for the 14th Convo thread about Kira


Yeah, Hime, you should make it. 

I'm in for the 14th Convo thread, you got something special planned?


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

After the 13th, we'll get to make them about whatever we want 

AND KIRA SHALL BE FIRST.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2008)

Make 13th in honor of ukitake


----------



## ez (Sep 13, 2008)

lol tms you bloody spammer


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

I heard Ukitake 

I couldn't find my smokes


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

ezxx said:


> lol tms you bloody spammer



, how so?


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> , how so?





> Who Posted?         Total Posts: 2,021
> User Name     Posts
> The Medicine Seller                   286
> Sin                   206
> ...


                     .


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> .



wow, thats not as high as i was aiming, i will post 300 in the next convo and reach the stars


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm back kids :3


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Yo, Hollie.


----------



## Felt (Sep 13, 2008)

wait i lie, i suddenly feel really tired so ima sleep <33

see you in the next thread


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 13, 2008)

I made it


----------

